# Grandin Road 2017



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I uploaded a picture to my initial post but it was poor quality so here's a better image.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I can't wait!! This was posted today...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool! Kenneth, I looked the other day for the Hocus Pocus sign I bought last year and didn't see it yet. Keeping fingers crossed for you. 

I did notice that Madame Zaltana (have her and love her), Eerie Eva, the zombie brothers--Henry, Skully and Larry, Venetian Victoria, the Eyeball Orbs, the Haunted Typewriter (love mine) and lots of others from last year and previous are back and can be ordered. If anyone is looking for skeleton mice, the laying mice are only 2.97. I bought mine last year on clearance and they are nice and have a lot of potential on a window sill or bookshelf. They have a 30% off Sale on right now sitewide so applies to Halloween (excludes these 2.97 mice though). Sale ends Sunday night, 6/11.


A bit bummed that I missed the Memorial day 25% off with Free ship sale. Might have ordered the winged angel that I had my eyes on last year. This 30% sale is pretty good though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Those skeleton playing hands remind me of the skeleton hands that Michaels sold before, but these have sort of wrist on them. I wonder how they are supported so they can stay one the piano keyboard that way. Hmm.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm going with an 'Odd-eville' show....like spooky vaudeville. LOL. That would be a FUN theme, wouldn't it?

i LOVE those hands.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Of course now they have circus items!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ok, I wanna know where and what these 'circus items' are. I can't find them. can ya point me to them?

and i couldn't find the piano playing hands picture, either! It's like GR is hiding them from me and only me!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, I wanna know where and what these 'circus items' are. I can't find them. can ya point me to them?
> 
> and i couldn't find the piano playing hands picture, either! It's like GR is hiding them from me and only me!!



They always seem to post early teasers on their Facebook page around Memorial Day or after. You can still see their FB photos even if you aren't a FB subscriber with a bit of annoyance with their sign up window showing in the bottom half of your computer screen. Here's the link:

https://www.facebook.com/grandinroad

Just say NOT NOW when it asks you to sign in or sign up and scroll the page. Right now the first photo posted above ^ is the second one down on their page, June 7 post. 

They also post to their Instagram account. Same photo there: https://www.instagram.com/grandinroad/ Click on photos btw to make them larger and see the text.

There's always the explore #HalloweenHaven area as well: https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/halloweenhaven/


The theme is definitely Circus as you can see the lit lettering for CIRC on the left side of the 1st photo on top of the piano with the skeleton hands and the mouse on it. I haven't located a close up of the piano playing hands yet--Punkineater can you share??. Otherwise not much new in the photo from what I can see--looks like circus rings (probably hula hoop with battery operated light strand looped around it), Fog machine, butler guy who's a return prop, black frames on the far wall. 


On the internet Grandinroad website, there's always their Blog area to look for halloween photos using their items. I don't see any current stuff there yet though but here's the link: http://www.grandinroad.com/blog/halloween/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing new on Grandinroad's YouTube channel from what I can see. This video of them setting up Macy's last year was kind of fun to watch and get you in the mood. Who wouldn't like a crowd like that to help with their set up!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I only ordered a wreath from GR in 2016; I hope this year goes better. I like the Carnival theme and I hope they wow us.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

OMG!!!!
MY THEME IS CIRUS THIS YEAR!! and i was sooo hoping GR would have at least a couple applicable items, so this is AMAZING! It is ridiculous how excited I am!!!
My wallett will hate me!!!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

And i know im late getting in but have lot of cards alreadybready


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

The theme is definitely Circus as you can see the lit lettering for CIRC on the left side of the 1st photo on top of the piano with the skeleton hands and the mouse on it. I haven't located a close up of the piano playing hands yet--Punkineater can you share??. Otherwise not much new in the photo from what I can see--looks like circus rings (probably hula hoop with battery operated light strand looped around it), Fog machine, butler guy who's a return prop, black frames on the far wall. 


On the internet Grandinroad website, there's always their Blog area to look for halloween photos using their items. I don't see any current stuff there yet though but here's the link: http://www.grandinroad.com/blog/halloween/[/QUOTE]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


GoS~that is the only photo of the piano playing hands I have seen so far (posted on GR's FB page). I am wondering if those hands will be an available item, or just part of their teaser? 

Could be easily replicated with skelly hands, a heat gun, and some wood.
https://www.amazon.com/Crazy-Bonez-...qid=1497463023&sr=8-5&keywords=skeleton+hands


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't like being Debbie Downer but I'm kind of bummed that there will be a Circus theme.

It is just not my thing. I don't have one Circus Halloween-related item and I'm not looking to break into a new Horror Genre at this time. I'm more of a traditional Graveyard/Spooky kind of person.

However, I'm sure they will still have some items that interest me!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I doubt everything will be circus - I'm
Sure they will have many new "general" spooky items . Last year they had a few different "themes".


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm kind of irritated right now...woke up to a "we're sorry but your purchase has been cancelled" email. 

I ordered the animated writing spell book to go in my library and spell book section i'm doing(i'm planning a whole scene with haunted spell books and this was to be one of them) and i'm so mad it's now listed as not available! The spell book has been sitting on that website for the past several months and I ordered it over a month ago. I just don't understand keeping something up for that long if it's just going to end up being unavailable. 

But alas, at the very least I DO see new images of old product on the website....wonder if it's time to try and find the hidden product?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> I'm kind of irritated right now...woke up to a "we're sorry but your purchase has been cancelled" email.
> 
> I ordered the animated writing spell book to go in my library and spell book section i'm doing(i'm planning a whole scene with haunted spell books and this was to be one of them) and i'm so mad it's now listed as not available! The spell book has been sitting on that website for the past several months and I ordered it over a month ago. I just don't understand keeping something up for that long if it's just going to end up being unavailable.
> 
> But alas, at the very least I DO see new images of old product on the website....wonder if it's time to try and find the hidden product?


i would be mad, too...i hope my witch isn't cancelled!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

think i'm gonna need that giant black spider i see on the site now


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd be really irritated too. Hate when that happens. I know the book you are talking about! Maybe ebay?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

They just sent me another email saying it was due to a quality issue....so maybe in the end it's best. I know Spirit has a writing spellbook but I liked the design of this one more. Oh well...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

40% off sale at GR -- today only, Th 6/22. Posting info under the Coupon Discount section. Applies to Sale Only items, so very limited. If you liked the signs that Saki.girl posted, those are included in the sale. Here's a link to her post with the photos of them -- Intense Neck Massage (now 20.98) & Blood Stain Removal (now 17.98) -- they're quite large and light up if I'm not mistaken. http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...welcome-market-underworld-13.html#post2141833


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

A few new items have been listed http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/newest-additions/. The moving Halloween Trees and Six Arm Lady Shadow Box are unique. Looking forward to seeing them all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm... guys with new items appearing does this mean it's time to do a little SKU sleuthing??? 

The Six Arm Lady Shadow box is definitely a carnival freakshow item.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Pumpkin215 said:


> I don't like being Debbie Downer but I'm kind of bummed that there will be a Circus theme.
> 
> It is just not my thing. I don't have one Circus Halloween-related item and I'm not looking to break into a new Horror Genre at this time. I'm more of a traditional Graveyard/Spooky kind of person.
> 
> However, I'm sure they will still have some items that interest me!


Agreed. Somewhat disappointing for me too, but maybe it'll save me some money this year . . .

Who am I kidding? Probably not.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

ooooo loving some of these new arrivals. How did you get to them though? When I go to the seasonal new items link for Halloween Haven it just takes me to the current inventory. The only way i can find them is through the link you posted.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, Stuff is up in stealth mode. Thanks Marlah for the heads up....using our HF special time tested technique, here's a few cool items I spotted. Hubby will be home soon so can't spend time doing this tonight. But I know there are those of you out there who know what to do!

Black Raven Wreath, SKU 157574 (secret code 1089400), 99.99 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089400?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0 SO COOL!

Twig Broomstick, SKU 157598 (secret code 1089404), 19.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089404?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Broomstick 3-tiered server, SKU 157599 (secret code 1089405), 129.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089405?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Six Arm Lady Shadow Box, SKU 157611, (secret code 1089406), 149.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089406?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0 I do like this a lot too and its pretty large


Well hubby's home so that's it for me. Did the 400-409 numbers, some not halloween, a few with no pictures yet. OK guys have at it! Click away!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK hubby's on his computer so going for some hidden gems. BTW 410 and beyond wasn't looking promising so headed in the other direction:

Striped pumpkin, SKU 157506, (1089390), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089390?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Halloween Harper Topiary, SKU 157510, (1089391), 249.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089391?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Disturbed Mat, SKU 157526, (1089393), 89.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089393?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Tick Tock Halloween Wreath, SKU 157445, (1089380), 199.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089380?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Gothic Romance Wreath, SKU 157446, (1089381), 129.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089381?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Midnight Butterfly Wreath, SKU 157451, (1089382), 99.99 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089382?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Witchy Word Plates, set of 4, SKU 157492, (1089386), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089386?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Midnight Dinner Plates, set of 4, SKU 157493, (1089387), 59.99 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089387?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Gothic Romance Urn Filler, SKU 157494, (1089388), 159.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089388?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Feathered Pumpkins, set of 2, SKU 157502, (1089389), 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089389?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Let's see where we get in the 370s:


Skull Damask Your Way, SKU 157427, (1089376), 99.00-149.00 no picture yet http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089376?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Harlequin Witch Leg Stakes, set of 2, SKU 157435, (1089377), 149.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089377?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Black Illuminated Pumpkin, SKU 157440, (1089378), 59.00-79.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089378?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Beware of Sign, SKU 157443, (1089379), 89.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/six-arm-lady-shadow-box/1089379?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


No luck searching the 360s.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK different tactic, now going for the 880s.

This one's really neat! 
Dark Forest Wreath, SKU 157514, (1089881), 189.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089881?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Seen this one around before
Animated Eyeball Doorbell, SKU 157429, (1089882), 24.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089882?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Animated Shellie-Rina Music Box, SKU 157430, (1089884), 29.99 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089884?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

A new take on the Peeper guy
Tapping Witch, SKU 157432, (1089885), 79.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089885?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Black Beaded Skull, Large, SKU 157433, (1089886), 29.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089886?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Black Beaded Skull, small, SKU 157434, (1089887), 24.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089887?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Animated Skeleton Telephone, SKU 157438, (1089888), 149.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089888?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Animated Spirit Board, SKU 157439, (1089889), 129.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089889?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


and the 870s:

Gold Skull Stemless Wine Glasses, set of 4, SKU 119441, (1089870), 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089870?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Creep It Real Lumbar Pillow, SKU 119442, (1089871), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089871?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Not My Circus Pillow, SKU 119443, (1089872), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089872?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Glam Chandelier Canvas, SKU 119447, (1089873), 129.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089873?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Full of Boos Decanter, SKU 119454, (1089874), 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089874?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Animal Feet Candlesticks, set of 4, SKU 157236, (1089875), 89.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089875?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Skeleton Cat Glaring, set of 3 (black), SKU 157422, (1089876), 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089876?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Distressed Gold Skeleton, SKU 157423, (1089877), 89.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089877?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Sinking Garden Heads, set of 3, SKU 157425, (1089878), 79.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089878?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0 Like these too.

Laser Cut Spiderweb cape, SKU 157426, (1089879), 19.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...089879?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And a new area of search 940s:

3-stack Pumpkin Topiary, SKU 157621, (1089941), 199.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/wrapped-mummy/1089941?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5

Wrapped Mummy, SKU 157627, (1089943), 129.00-169.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/wrapped-mummy/1089943?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5

Happy Spookie Canvas, SKU 157637, (1089944), 129.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/wrapped-mummy/1089944?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5

Midnight Garden Wreath, SKU 157638, (1089945), 89.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/wrapped-mummy/1089945?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5

Midnight Garden Corner Swag, SKU 157639, (1089946), 69.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/wrapped-mummy/1089946?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5

Somehow butterflies factor into their halloweenish displays, goes along with their butterfly wreaths last year I guess:

Butterfly Large Glass Display, SKU 157641, (1089947), 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/wrapped-mummy/1089947?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5

Butterfly Small Glass Display, SKU 157642, (1089948), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/wrapped-mummy/1089948?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5

Butterfly Glass Dome, SKU 157643, (1089949), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/wrapped-mummy/1089949?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And kind of jumping around here:

Moving Halloween Trees, 5' SKU 157656, 199.00 &
Moving Halloween Trees, 6-1/2' SKU 157657, 249.00
(1090431) http://www.grandinroad.com/moving-halloween-trees/1090431?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=6


Skeleton Hand Necklace, NICE! SKU 157568, (1089930), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089930?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Yoga Skeletons, set of 4, SKU 157570, (1089931), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089931?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Black and White Striped trees, set of 2, SKU 157575, 79.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089933?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Pumpkin Boo Wreath, SKU 157596, (1089935), 259.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089935?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Broomstick Snack Bowl Stand, SKU 157600, (1089937), 149.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089937?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Witch's Brew Serving Cauldron, SKU 157601, (1089938), 199.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089938?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Witch's Brew Pumpkin Dispenser, SKU 157602, (1089939), 179.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089939?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9


Baroque Candlesticks, set of 2, SKU 157644, (1089950), 69.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89950?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16

Pre-Lit Butterfly Skull, SKU 157645, (1089951), 24.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89951?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16

Silver Crossbones Stand, SKU 157658, (1089954), 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89954?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16

Skeleton Hands Serving Set, SKU 157659, (1089955), 45.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89955?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16

Whimsy Witch Hat small tray, SKU 157660, (1089956), 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89956?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16

Whimsy Witch Hat large tray, SKU 157661, (1089957), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89957?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16


Oooh liking this new spot light (by Gemmy):

Spiral Lightshow spotlight, SKU 157687, (1089958), 24.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89958?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16

Fire breather canvas, SKU 157688, (1089959), 149.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89959?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Skeleton Hand Hooks, set of 3, SKU 157521, (1089920), 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089920?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Skull and Crossbones Bowl, SKU 157557, (1089923), 69.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089923?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Three Claws Server, SKU 157558, (1089924), 69.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089924?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15


Hey a Palm Reader Sign--different colors from the one Home Depot is going to carry:

Palm Reader Neon Sign, SKU 157561, (1089925), 79.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089925?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

White with Fright Trio, SKU 157562, (1089926), 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089926?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

OMG I know people are going to love this (maybe not the price!):

Katherine's Collection Carriage Hearse, SKU 157564, (1089927), 799.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089927?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Katherine's Collection Jeweled Skeleton Rat, SKU 157565, (1089928), 59.00, http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089928?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Katherine's Collection Glam Skull Wall Mask, SKU 157566, (1089929), 299.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089929?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> ooooo loving some of these new arrivals. How did you get to them though? When I go to the seasonal new items link for Halloween Haven it just takes me to the current inventory. The only way i can find them is through the link you posted.


I did a Google search for Grandin Road new Halloween 2017.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG my fingers are getting tired!!!

Black Jeweled Pumpkin, SKU 157501, (1089910), 24.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089910?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Black Owl Candlesticks, set of 2, SKU 157504, (1089911), 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089911?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Halloween Cone Trees, Set of 3, SKU 157505, (1089912), 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089912?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Mossy Pumpkins, set of 3, SKU 157507, (1089913), 24.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089913?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Cast Iron Raven Bottle Opener, SKU 157511, (1089914), 19.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089914?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Cast Iron Raven Bottle Stopper, SKU 157512, (1089915), 19.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089915?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Glow in the Dark Spiderweb Poncho, SKU 157516, (1089916), 79.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089916?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Jeweled Skull Decanter, SKU 157517, (1089917), 79.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089917?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Crawling Spiders Lamp Shade, SKU 157518, (1089918), 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089918?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Hammered Lamp Base, SKU 157520, (1089919), 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089919?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15



Well still didn't find much in the way of the carnival items.....


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie you are amazing!! I think last year we didn't get to these until July...

gahhhhh as much as I love that palm reader sign, i'm REALLY hoping that it's not a replacement for the Hocus Pocus neon sign...

edit: though upon reading I do love that the hand have a short circuit effect. I definitely might consider buying this one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few more....

Skull Poncho, SKU 157471, (1089905), 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089905?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Glass Crystal Ball, SKU 157491, (1089906), 99.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089906?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15


I like this version as there's no face in it:

Black Infinity Mirror, SKU 157496, (1089907), 79.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089907?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Midnight Rose Pumpkin, SKU 157499, (1089908), 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089908?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Burgundy Ombre Pumpkin, SKU 157500, (1089909), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089909?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15


Might be getting to the props???

Pre-Lit Hanging Ghost Lady, SKU 157448, (1089890), 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089890?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Animated Haunted Movie Projector, SKU 157449, (1089891), 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089891?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Gothic Romance Swag, SKU 157450, (1089892), 89.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089892?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Midnight Butterfly Garland, SKU 157452, (1089893), 99.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089893?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Hawthorne Gardens Pillow, SKU 157455, (1089896), 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089896?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Fright Hollow Pillow, SKU 157456, (1089897), 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089897?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Freak Show Tiered Server, SKU 157460, (1089898), 69.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089898?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15

Skelephant Candleholder, SKU 157461, (1089899), 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089899?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Ghost of Spookie you are amazing!! I think last year we didn't get to these until July...
> 
> gahhhhh as much as I love that palm reader sign, i'm REALLY hoping that it's not a replacement for the Hocus Pocus neon sign...
> 
> edit: though upon reading I do love that the hand have a short circuit effect. I definitely might consider buying this one.



Marlah gave the import clue and I just followed it. I've been all over these numbers and at first tried to be organized but now I'm not sure where I need to go. Thankfully hubby is still doing work from home...Feel close to finding more of the carnival and other major stuff but they may still be waiting to put that on until like July/August...and no Hocus Pocus yet. Thought of you. The HP sign btw is by Gemmy and if GR doesn't restock chances are someone else out there picked it up this year.

Think I'm giving up for the evening. Nice items this year.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Love these Sinking Garden Heads for cemetery scene!
http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089878?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you for your time and commitment! I now have 8 items in my cart and I was trying to be conservative. Thankfully there is a discount code!
MONEY IN YOUR CART! $25 OFF EVERY $100 Code: FUNMONEY Offer valid for $25 off for every $100 spent on orders placed through 11:59pm ET on 6/26/2017. Maximum discount is $500.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I whittled it down but I did it! 

Animated Spirit Board
Glass Crystal Ball
2 Black Infinity Mirrors
Fright Hollow Pillow

I have focused on serving and entertaining pieces in the past. I have a few outdoor items but its mainly lighting and fog with 1 or 2 props. I get so much enjoyment out of my indoor items.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Tuesday Morning had yoga figurines very similar to those last year for less than $5 each... 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> And kind of jumping around here:
> 
> Moving Halloween Trees, 5' SKU 157656, 199.00 &
> Moving Halloween Trees, 6-1/2' SKU 157657, 249.00
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

c910andace said:


> Thank you for your time and commitment! I now have 8 items in my cart and I was trying to be conservative. Thankfully there is a discount code!
> MONEY IN YOUR CART! $25 OFF EVERY $100 Code: FUNMONEY Offer valid for $25 off for every $100 spent on orders placed through 11:59pm ET on 6/26/2017. Maximum discount is $500.


Since all if not the VAST majority of these items haven't been revealed by GR yet and are still "behind the curtain", I'm not sure they can be ordered yet even though most have a ship date in July. Think this came up in the past. Maybe someone who tried ordering based on our sleuthing in the past can chime in. Did you try placing your order yet?

While the 25% discount isn't bad, if you look at past sales that ran around the late summer/early fall time there will be those that could be 20% or more and free shipping. The free shipping can add up and depending on what's ordered can be a better deal even with a lower percentage off.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the posts GoS!!

Those shrinking garden heads will be mine!! So far that's the only thing I see that I feel like I'd buy even at full price. I do like that tree face wreath but I don't feel like I need it. The heads could stay out all year too (if they're made out of the right stuff).

That raven wreath has been all over the internet & Pinterest for the last couple of years. Generally it's made with dollar store crows & a wreath form of some sort so it can definitely be made easily & cheaply if you've got the time & a glue gun. 

Here's the results of googling "black crow wreath."
https://www.google.com/search?q=bla...QDX8QyjcISg&ei=Tz1NWYX3EMza-QHWoLT4Bw#imgrc=_


It seems like one of those things that looks great up close but from far away it will just look like a black mass.


----------



## wednesdayaddamsd (Jun 23, 2017)

I bought the crystal ball and the set of 3 candy corn trees. I used the $25 off $100 coupon. They are scheduled to ship 7-24. It kept giving me the "low stock" message on the crystal ball while it was in my cart. FYI.

Thank you to those who posted the links to the GR items. I have been hoping someone would be nice enough to do that! 




c910andace said:


> I whittled it down but I did it!
> 
> Animated Spirit Board
> Glass Crystal Ball
> ...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got the Sinking head, ships 7/17/17.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Katherine's Collection Glam Skull Wall Mask, SKU 157566, (1089929), 299.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089929?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15


...I have a feeling that this listing is for this: 









.... and you can get it here for $199. I am giving it serious thought. And I wont be giving GR an extra hundred bucks for it, its expensive enough. 

http://www.cityflowers.com/bellevue-flowers/katherines-collection-skull-wall-mask-44-765089p.asp

EDIT: Just found Skelli-rina and she is MINE *buys*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I ended up taking another look at the "new" stuff since people have been able to place orders and ended up ordering the Spirit Board and the Palm Reader sign. Came out to 208 so qualified for 50 off, just got in under the wire there to get that second 25. I debated on other items I liked but felt these two might go fast and be in limited quantity initially so was happy to just order these two. 

I did debate on whether to order the GR Palm Reader sign or go with the one HD will carry. From what I could tell from internet research I think it will retail for 49.98 so with the 25 off at GR today it brought the two versions to the same price essentially. The HD's colors are the typical colors (we actually have a psychic shop in town so I see their sign all the time) so that did make me think if I wanted it to look original or not, but went the more halloweeny color route. I'm sure both are Gemmy signs and expect the HD one to also have the palm that flashes on and off. Either way I think they will be great signs for someone's haunt. Looks like my Madame Zaltana and Madame Misery are just about ready to set up shop!


BTW there very well could be more items "behind the curtain" and if anyone wants to track them down sure everyone here would appreciate the effort.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i'm going with an 'Odd-eville' show....like spooky vaudeville. LOL. That would be a FUN theme, wouldn't it?
> 
> i LOVE those hands.


Oh yeah, with a couple of talking skels like Don Ameche and Mae West!! Very naughty, verrry funny!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, continuing what GoS has dug up:

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89962?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Potted poison Ivy Hand

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89963?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Lucid doorknow pumpkins 

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89964?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Skull adirondack chair

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89965?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Mercury glass owl hurricane light

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89966?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Mercury glass skull hurricane light

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89967?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Glam beaded mask

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89968?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Glam feathered mask

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89969?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Mr. Regal fashion skeleton

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89970?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Mrs. Regal fashion skeleton

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89971?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Mr. Regal lifesize fashion skeleton (wow)

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89972?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Mrs. Regal lifesize fashion skeleton (also wow)

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89973?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Bewitching Clarice figure

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89974?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Bewitching Esmeralda figure

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89975?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Bewitching Opal figure

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89976?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Bewitching Willow figure

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89977?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Insect Beetle wall plaque (this looks rather promising!)

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89978?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Insect Butterfly wall plaque (also nice)

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89979?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Insect fly wall plaque

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89980?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
insect spider wall plaque

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89981?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Victorian Margaret Bust

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89982?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Victorian Willem Bust

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton...89983?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16
Happy Halloween Lightshow spotlight


And nothing after 1089983 that I could tell. Will try some other combos and update shortly. I am sure there's some circus stuff in there SOMEWHERE!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Frankie's Girl, I saw the same skull hurricane lamp at Halloweencostumes.com for half the price! Haven't had a chance to look at the rest of the list yet...


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

The owl mercury glass hurricane too. I bought them both last year when they were on sale for six bucks each!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered the crystal ball, the palm reader neon sign, and the animated spirit board. Not taking a chance on missing out this year although I do desperately love the witches brew pumpkin drink dispenser...i just couldn't justify the $180 for a drink dispenser even with the discount. 

I always wonder what the people of grandin road think of all these orders coming in for new things they haven't even released yet! lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> I went ahead and ordered the crystal ball, the palm reader neon sign, and the animated spirit board. Not taking a chance on missing out this year although I do desperately love the witches brew pumpkin drink dispenser...i just couldn't justify the $180 for a drink dispenser even with the discount.
> 
> I always wonder what the people of grandin road think of all these orders coming in for new things they haven't even released yet! lol



I think the crystal ball is really nicely designed and it's a good size although I'm not a fan of color-changing lights. Only thing I would have changed -- would have preferred one color. I can't wait to see what it looks like from your photos once you guys get one. I think it will sell quickly.

I too wondered if they will be scratching their heads at GR at orders coming from all over the country. They do like to play hide and seek with halloween though  so kind of encourage us to find their items.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think the crystal ball is really nicely designed and it's a good size although I'm not a fan of color-changing lights. Only thing I would have changed -- would have preferred one color. I can't wait to see what it looks like from your photos once you guys get one. I think it will sell quickly.
> 
> I too wondered if they will be scratching their heads at GR at orders coming from all over the country. They do like to play hide and seek with halloween though  so kind of encourage us to find their items.



Yeah, I also contemplated the color changing lights, and I probably should have waited for a video to see how it changes, but I like the overall design so I just jumped on it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Gos and Frankie's Girl ! I spent hours going through the sku's last year, it was fun but a little time consuming. you guys deserve a prize !
Love seeing all the new stuff. I'm surprised at myself that two items I really liked were wreaths, I never care about wreaths but I love the Dark Forest one. Kept hoping there would be other items to go with the Dark Forest theme but doesn't look like it. It looks easy to make if you could find something to use as the face. 
Also loved the Midnight butterfly one. and that spirit board is so pretty. I swore I wasn't spending money but I think I'm gonna get that just because it looks so much better than the one from last year ( spirit I think?)
and that Catherine's collection hearse is on The Holdiay Barn for 100 dollars cheaper. Can't afford it either way but 100 bucks is a big deal if you were going to order.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

GoS is the rockstar here - I'm just following the trail of breadcrumbs she's already left behind. 



I think I've hit on a few more... but they are all over the place.

http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089471?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
Jeweled bones, set of three

http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089486?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
Expressive Jasper pumpkin


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Many thanks for the links, folks! I went through them all painstakinly last year, too. This was a breeze for me, thanks to the efforts GoS and others put in.
I made out a tentative order with 3 items I really like, but the 25$ off was just about cancelled out by the shipping cost. I have a lot of stuff, so if I'm going to buy more, it either has to be a major attention-grabber, or pretty reasonably priced. If they have a good sale, I'm on it. If not, I'll save my money for Home Goods.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Interesting to note that the 25$ off every $100 is now excluding Halloween merchandise. My order history still shows the recent items i've purchased with the discount so I hope they don't go back on it and take off the discount somehow.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I must have that Happy Go Spooky Skull canvas, probably also the crystal ball.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well there's another pumpkin that's in that Expressive Jasper link & here he is.

He's Expressive Herbert Pumpkin, also $69.
http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089485?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9

Both Jasper & Herbert are in my cart! Do I wait or pounce?!?


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Yeah, I also contemplated the color changing lights, and I probably should have waited for a video to see how it changes, but I like the overall design so I just jumped on it.


I figured that it would make an eye catching prop deeply recessed on a shelf or in a dark corner of a porch. I'm not sure about the color changing but I'll give it a try.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Interesting to note that the 25$ off every $100 is now excluding Halloween merchandise. My order history still shows the recent items i've purchased with the discount so I hope they don't go back on it and take off the discount somehow.


My order e-mail came through honoring the discount. Glad we jumped on it!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

c910andace said:


> My order e-mail came through honoring the discount. Glad we jumped on it!


I haven't gotten my email yet, but we'll see!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I just love this company but I am a bit biased I love Ohio companies by default as an OSU alumn. Just got your stuff early because when their stuff is gone, it is gone!!!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

marlah said:


> Love these Sinking Garden Heads for cemetery scene!
> http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089878?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15



these are amazing, I wonder if there are and other variations


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Well there's another pumpkin that's in that Expressive Jasper link & here he is.
> 
> He's Expressive Herbert Pumpkin, also $69.
> http://www.grandinroad.com/broomsti...089485?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=9
> ...


they remind me of Vergie Lightfoot's work....only affordable!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

First, thanks to GoS and everyone else for all the SKU sleuthing.

So far, in terms of the new items, I've liked the Moving Trees, the Crystal Ball (though I'm not fond of the color-changing effect, generally), the Black Infinity Mirror, the Dark Forest Wreath, and the Potted Poison Ivy Hand (had seen something similar on Dave Lowe's blog a couple years ago, and always wanted to make one.)

But I'd expect that GR will also be bringing back some of the tombstones and such, and I'll likely add a few of those to my collection.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Following in GoS's footsteps...

Pre-lit roofline bats - http://www.grandinroad.com/pre-lit-led-jack-o-lantern/927056
Pre-lit jack-o-lantern - http://www.grandinroad.com/pre-lit-led-jack-o-lantern/927058
Pre-lit roofline pumpkins - http://www.grandinroad.com/pre-lit-led-jack-o-lantern/927055

above and below these are Christmas pillows and wreath hangers...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK the pumpkins are mine!!! Ship date 7/17.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they remind me of Vergie Lightfoot's work....only affordable!


That was the first thing I thought when I saw them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I can see my order with the discount on my account but still haven't received my email confirmation. I'm assuming it will be okay and pretty sure when most of us jumped on and ordered the Sale "details" did NOT mention exclusion of halloween merchandise so they should honor those placed before changing the language. 

I think in the past when I've ordered on the weekend the confirmation emails didn't get sent until late Sunday night/early Monday morning. I will say that it looks like someone manually typed in my name and address on the order form because it's all lower case and not the way it appears on my account. Anyone else notice something like this on their order form?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I can see my order with the discount on my account but still haven't received my email confirmation. I'm assuming it will be okay and pretty sure when most of us jumped on and ordered the Sale "details" did NOT mention exclusion of halloween merchandise so they should honor those placed before changing the language.
> 
> I think in the past when I've ordered on the weekend the confirmation emails didn't get sent until late Sunday night/early Monday morning. I will say that it looks like someone manually typed in my name and address on the order form because it's all lower case and not the way it appears on my account. Anyone else notice something like this on their order form?


Yeah, but we were also ordering stuff that technically isn't "available" yet so I could see that being a weird grey area HOWEVER on my email that i just received this am about the sale the details do NOT exclude Halloween merchandise. So there's one set of details online that exclude Halloween and then there's one in my email that doesn't mention Halloween as an exclusion. Both codes, however, will not apply the discount in my cart. 

And yes, my information is all lower case too but I want to say it's been the same from when i've ordered in the past.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Since you mentioned it Kenneth, I looked at my past orders and yes mine are all lower case too. Funny I don't recall seeing that before and I know my labels don't come out that way. I don't think they will cancel orders as we all know they will be offering upcoming deals in the near future so why lose the sale now just because they didn't think to exclude halloween when they posted the offer. My first item is due to ship on the 17th and next 24th so not that far off really. Wow hard to believe how fast time if going by.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i tried to place an order this morning...and they credited the sale amount back to my cc immediately so I'm guessing the order was not honored. Kinda not happy about that.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i tried to place an order this morning...and they credited the sale amount back to my cc immediately so I'm guessing the order was not honored. Kinda not happy about that.
> Wonder if it may have to do with the fact that it is not ready to ship yet? Normally your credit card is not charged till order is shipped by law. My experience is it doesn't show up at all though till the order is shipped unless it's a debit card. I've done that with my debit card where my order showed as pending charges for a few days till they removed it and charged me again later when it was in stock.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i tried to place an order this morning...and they credited the sale amount back to my cc immediately so I'm guessing the order was not honored. Kinda not happy about that.



Since their restriction about Halloween being excluded was added to the Sale Details and on the site when you ordered today (Kenneth saw it posted on the 24th) I wouldn't be too bothered by that. Chances are when they roll out their next sale to introduce the items you'll get a better deal possibly. I ordered on the 23rd before the exclusion was added and so far still seeing my order as current. No email confirmation yet either although in the past I haven't always received one until it ships. Still weeks away though.

So curious what item/s got you to place an order? Always find it interesting to see what people are liking most and is tops on their list.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Since their restriction about Halloween being excluded was added to the Sale Details and on the site when you ordered today (Kenneth saw it posted on the 24th) I wouldn't be too bothered by that. Chances are when they roll out their next sale to introduce the items you'll get a better deal possibly. I ordered on the 23rd before the exclusion was added and so far still seeing my order as current. No email confirmation yet either although in the past I haven't always received one until it ships. Still weeks away though.
> 
> So curious what item/s got you to place an order? Always find it interesting to see what people are liking most and is tops on their list.


yeah, i'm not sweating it. I used the code i got in the email today ..which did NOT exclude HH items...but it did not take anything off the total. I kinda wanted to at least save the shipping. But c'est la vie.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

*sigh* All of those links just made my day! Thank you to everyone for your time and efforts

I spy with my little eye 3-4 things so far...the moving trees, palm reader sign, and the sinking garden statues. 
The code did not work for me. Will wait semi-patiently  for another sale~hopefully with free shipping!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My order total did not include the discount but I ordered on the 24th, maybe that's why? I ordered the skull canvas, totally worth it even without $25 off.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Katherine's Collection Jeweled Skeleton Rat, SKU 157565, (1089928), 59.00, http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089928?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15


Thank you for finding this. I think. I might swear at you later. That price is insane but it's a rat! A bejeweled SKELETON RAT!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

BlueFrog said:


> Thank you for finding this. I think. I might swear at you later. That price is insane but it's a rat! A bejeweled SKELETON RAT!


I was thinking i could go to Michael's and buy the rat skeleton and bejazzle it myself for MUCH less....


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Grandin Road released 3 videos for halloween items on their youtube


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I was thinking i could go to Michael's and buy the rat skeleton and bejazzle it myself for MUCH less....


By the time you do that [buy all the supplies need to replicate] and factor in your crafting blood sweat and tears, you would probably have a lower opportunity cost with just spending the $50


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like GR has been changing up the site a bit. Still not all the items that we've uncovered but we know it's getting close. They also posted this Experience walk-thru scenes site area that's nicely done (of course!) but it's only items from last year's GR theme.

http://www.grandinroad.com/wcsstore...x.htm?storeId=11103&langId=-1&catalogId=11103


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

omg, i flippin LOVE the shadowboxes on the last page. GOnna haff to do some myself!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Serpentia said:


> By the time you do that [buy all the supplies need to replicate] and factor in your crafting blood sweat and tears, you would probably have a lower opportunity cost with just spending the $50


Or actual cost LOL every time I end up trying to replicate something I end up spending triple at Joanns, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Or actual cost LOL every time I end up trying to replicate something I end up spending triple at Joanns, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby.


I seriously thought about doing it with a Katherine's Collection piece I really want but is pretty expensive. I totted up the parts/supplies cost in my head; realized its cheaper to just buy it. Plus I am not sure I can find the florals that I need in this area, and ordering them is going to add yet more to the cost.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, it all depends on how much you enjoy (or dislike) crafting, how good you are at it, and how savvy you are about cheap supply outlets. If it's you're thing, you can save a chunk of money. If it's not, you might as well buy what you want pre-made.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

We're haunters. We have to spend $87 on parts and 17 hours on building something you could have bought for $49.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I was thinking i could go to Michael's and buy the rat skeleton and bejazzle it myself for MUCH less....


I briefly had that thought too, but then I remembered what happens to my credit card every time I step into Michael's. Hopefully there will be a really good clearance sale on the one at GR. I'm patient, especially on things I consider over-priced but which I love anyway.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Interesting that today's discount of 15% and free shipping sitewide also excludes all Halloween. Wonder if this is something they decided to try out this year to encourage selling most items for full price till late season. I have always assumed their prices were over inflated to compensate for their discount codes. Hopefully it means bigger sales later on and most hold off from paying their often inflated pricing to discourage this new trend. Tis the time now where usually it's a barrage of outdoor furnishing and rug discounts so we shall see. Free shipping on high priced items is usually not enough to persuade me to fill my cart.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe, I think in the past they did restrict Halloween around this time until they do their big reveal. Given some of the ship dates are mid-July, I think people should expect the initial Halloween to be released either around 4th of July or just after the holiday and then a batch more as we get closer to halloween and after a number of items have sold out. I do think they try to focus on this upcoming holiday and "summer" and have people spend money on that, getting the most sales then before it gets reduced and pulled for fall and halloween. 

There was a big Memorial Day sale, 25% and free shipping, that I missed out on that was pretty good and would have been a nice time to buy something heavy like a broken winged angel statute. They have in the past had a really nice sale like 40 or 50% off on select halloween items either at the big reveal or a few weeks after maybe. I recall I ordered Madame Zaltana early and she was one of the props that was deep discounted for their initial halloween push. I never use to shop early but over the years find it preferable and not worry about picking up things closer to when I need them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

it makes sense that they are trying to push out summer stuff that's in their warehouse and kind of hold back on stuff they may not really have to ship yet. I will be eagerly haunting their emails now.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks to each of you who found the hidden items, so fun to get a sneak peek! 
I definitely need the palm reader sign! Can't wait to see what else they roll out!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cloe, I think in the past they did restrict Halloween around this time until they do their big reveal. Given some of the ship dates are mid-July, I think people should expect the initial Halloween to be released either around 4th of July or just after the holiday and then a batch more as we get closer to halloween and after a number of items have sold out. I do think they try to focus on this upcoming holiday and "summer" and have people spend money on that, getting the most sales then before it gets reduced and pulled for fall and halloween.
> 
> There was a big Memorial Day sale, 25% and free shipping, that I missed out on that was pretty good and would have been a nice time to buy something heavy like a broken winged angel statute. They have in the past had a really nice sale like 40 or 50% off on select halloween items either at the big reveal or a few weeks after maybe. I recall I ordered Madame Zaltana early and she was one of the props that was deep discounted for their initial halloween push. I never use to shop early but over the years find it preferable and not worry about picking up things closer to when I need them.


I remember ordering a few things last year after all of you did all the hard work for us and found many things before they were officially revealed. I did use discounts with all and don't recall ever seeing a Halloween exclusion on any of their sitewide sales. Hopefully you are right. I hate waiting to order as many of their things sold out quickly so I thought maybe this was a new exclusion to help push full price sales this early. I wasn't quick enough to get a few things through before they caught on to your finding their new items and stopped the discount. I appreciate all the hard work and am hoping for a good code with no exclusions soon to avoid the repeated shipping delay that seems common once they are officially on their site. I tried seeing if I could uncover any Circus items but no luck. Hats off to you for all your hard work.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I noticed earlier when I put a few items in my cart, that there was a notification guaranteeing a refund to the lowest price if they run a better sale in the following...I think it was a month. That made me suspect they weren't going to have a good sale on Halloween stuff for at least a month. It would be a pain for them to do all the refunding.
But, really, it's anybody's guess.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I received an "exclusive treat" from Grandinroad today, which appears to be the Katherine's Collection Jeweled Skeleton Rat. When I saw the mini coffin-shaped box sitting on my doorstep, I thought perhaps one of my friends sent me a birthday gift (it was Wednesday), because I knew I hadn't ordered anything recently. Much to my surprise, GR sent it to me for free because "I'm an exclusive top enthusiast".....which translates to.....I spend a whole lotta money there! Which ironically is all on Halloween. I don't know if I should feel good, proud, or embarrassed! LOL

Anyone else receive one??

The card inside says I get to shop a special sneak peek on 7/6 and 7/13 it opens to everyone. Of course I'm sure with all the URL sleuthing everyone's done so far, it probably won't be much of a sneak peek!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

"... an exclusive top enthusiast," eh? Congratulations! 
You are indeed good advertising for GR!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I just took another look at the "Sinking Garden Heads". The largest is less than a foot tall, and the smallest is only 5". I love the design, but I'm glad I took a good look at the description. I was hoping for life-sized.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

You are my hero!!! LOL!
?????
That's cool they did that! 
A gal Can dream.....




maggiesvineyard said:


> I received an "exclusive treat" from Grandinroad today, which appears to be the Katherine's Collection Jeweled Skeleton Rat. When I saw the mini coffin-shaped box sitting on my doorstep, I thought perhaps one of my friends sent me a birthday gift (it was Wednesday), because I knew I hadn't ordered anything recently. Much to my surprise, GR sent it to me for free because "I'm an exclusive top enthusiast".....which translates to.....I spend a whole lotta money there! Which ironically is all on Halloween. I don't know if I should feel good, proud, or embarrassed! LOL
> 
> Anyone else receive one??
> 
> ...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha yes, I am definitely a good advertiser for them! If they send me freebies, I will advertise all they want! LOL.....as it is, I do enough advertising for them with all the reviews I leave on their site. As a top 10 contributor, I'm sure I have made them plenty of $ale$.

Oh that's good to know about the Sinking Heads. I often forget to look at the dimensions before I order stuff and have sometimes been pleasantly surprised but more often disappointed. Too bad about those, because I agree, they would be much better if they were life-size. That's the same thing with the angel winged statue. I don't have it yet....ordered it a couple months ago and it's expected to ship next month, but I forgot to look at the dimension before I ordered it. It's kid-size!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Glitterati said:


> You are my hero!!! LOL!
> ?????
> That's cool they did that!
> A gal Can dream.....



I know, I was pretty surprised they did that! I've been a Halloween Haven shopper for many years and this is the first I've ever received an actual free gift from them! Although, they do send me a free gift certificate during the holidays for $25, which is awesome and much appreciated. Sorta makes me validate the thousands I spend all year long? haha


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I received an "exclusive treat" from Grandinroad today, which appears to be the Katherine's Collection Jeweled Skeleton Rat. When I saw the mini coffin-shaped box sitting on my doorstep, I thought perhaps one of my friends sent me a birthday gift (it was Wednesday), because I knew I hadn't ordered anything recently. Much to my surprise, GR sent it to me for free because "I'm an exclusive top enthusiast".....which translates to.....I spend a whole lotta money there! Which ironically is all on Halloween. I don't know if I should feel good, proud, or embarrassed! LOL
> 
> Anyone else receive one??
> 
> ...



Blue Frog, Hide your eyes!!! LOL. It is "pretty" for a mouse! That's cool they sent it to you. Like the coffin packaging. Thanks for the dates. I know everyone has been wondering when...Gee my Palm Reader sign is due to ship on the 17th. Kind of surprised the public unveiling is the 13th and not sooner. Must have been on their newsletter sneak peek mailing list in past years because I was thinking right around the 4th was when I remember doing my early shopping.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have to say, I'm so excited to see the mummies are back! I bought one a few years ago, the smaller female one, but it was at the end of the season so I couldn't get the larger male one since it had sold out.

I SOOOO have to get him this year....this by far one of my favorite Halloween props and I'm excited that I finally have the opportunity to complete my set!

http://www.grandinroad.com/wrapped-mummy/halloween-haven/newest-additions/1089943


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, it IS pretty for what it is! Not sure I'd spend the $59 full price for it, but it is a Katherine's Collection item after all and we all know how that pricing goes. For anyone interested in actually buying it, I will have to say the quality is quite nice. Size wise it seems pretty identical to the skeleton mice they had last year, I would take a side by side for you but all my Halloween decos are in storage, but the major difference is this one is made out of some kind of metal. So the quality seems much more substantial.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I received my Katherine's Collection Sorceress Skull Framed Mirror. I'm moving in a month and can't open it yet! Any reviews from people who own one?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

c910andace said:


> I received my Katherine's Collection Sorceress Skull Framed Mirror. I'm moving in a month and can't open it yet! Any reviews from people who own one?


i don't own but saw it IRL at Roger's Gardens last fall. It's a nice size and nicely done. I think you will love it.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

The bedazzled rat is really nice! It is on my wish list now
I wanted Katherine's Collection tabletop witch server last year, but didn't want to spend the money. I bought it this year on sale, and I must say, I'm thrilled with the quality! I'll take pics and post them later today. I'm using the witch server at my son's Halloween wedding for the dessert table, so it was the perfect excuse to buy it!

I also bought the witch cauldron, the witch broom tiered tray, and the witch broom 3 bowl stand. I can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

c910andace - 
You should unpack her just to make sure she's not damaged. From time to time I get something that arrived broken, and GR's customer service is great at rectifying the situation. Hopefully it won't be, I mean for the price they better pack the heck out of her, but if it were me, I'd rather know now instead of in a month! Plus, you'd get to check her out first hand so you could see how great she's gonna look on your wall in your new place! It will be 1/2 hour well spent


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kruella said:


> The bedazzled rat is really nice! It is on my wish list now
> I wanted Katherine's Collection tabletop witch server last year, but didn't want to spend the money. I bought it this year on sale, and I must say, I'm thrilled with the quality! I'll take pics and post them later today. I'm using the witch server at my son's Halloween wedding for the dessert table, so it was the perfect excuse to buy it!
> 
> I also bought the witch cauldron, the witch broom tiered tray, and the witch broom 3 bowl stand. I can't wait for it to arrive!!!



Awww I'm so jealous! I LOVE that tabletop server, but just couldn't justify the cost for how often I'd use it. If I had a Halloween wedding to plan for, I'd probably be persuaded too though. I'm sure she's fabulous!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i don't own but saw it IRL at Roger's Gardens last fall. It's a nice size and nicely done. I think you will love it.


I remember someone mentioning Roger's Gardens last year and I had to look it up..... O M G ! Why can't there be one in my state? I would be in Halloween Heaven there!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

We have the larger mummy, too. His name is Carl. He is one of my all-time favorite decorations. He scares my husband for about the first solid week each year he is put out as he turns the corner from the kitchen into the living room. I found a mummified cat at World Market we call Gauzey that keeps him company, as well. We have probably had Carl for 5 years or so and he has held up very well.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

maggiesvineyard said:


> c910andace -
> You should unpack her just to make sure she's not damaged. From time to time I get something that arrived broken, and GR's customer service is great at rectifying the situation. Hopefully it won't be, I mean for the price they better pack the heck out of her, but if it were me, I'd rather know now instead of in a month!


I agree on all counts. Their packaging is good, but you never know what an item might be exposed to en route. The carrier's insurance (not unreasonably) gives you a limited time to make a claim if something arrives broken.. On the off chance, I really think it would be worth unpacking and repacking. If it's packed in block foam, that will be pretty easy.
Good luck with your move and enjoy your purchase!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I remember someone mentioning Roger's Gardens last year and I had to look it up..... O M G ! Why can't there be one in my state? I would be in Halloween Heaven there!


because there can be only one. LOLOLOL. 

It was really quite spectacular to go there in person. I got some lovely ideas for my own haunt--altho it will prolly be next year before I can implement them...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> because there can be only one. LOLOLOL.
> 
> It was really quite spectacular to go there in person. I got some lovely ideas for my own haunt--altho it will prolly be next year before I can implement them...



Haha! I guess I am gonna have to do some searching in my area to see if there are any places that do something similar! Surely there's gotta be at least one? I just went thru RG Halloween 2016 pics and I love all those pumpkins with faces! I definitely need to get the 2 expression pumpkins that Grandinroad is offering this year....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> We have the larger mummy, too. His name is Carl. He is one of my all-time favorite decorations. He scares my husband for about the first solid week each year he is put out as he turns the corner from the kitchen into the living room. I found a mummified cat at World Market we call Gauzey that keeps him company, as well. We have probably had Carl for 5 years or so and he has held up very well.
> View attachment 420570


Love it! Perhaps u need to get Carl a girlfriend this year?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you! LOL, my husband would KILL me if I bought another large item he has to store in his precious garage! This was purchased in the days when my daughter was younger and we would go ALL OUT (inside and out - my husband even created artwork that replaced the regular pieces in the living room and Den. The pink skeleton in the photo is one of them.). We would invite all her friends and their families over for Halloween themed food and "spirits" and then everyone would head out to trick-or-treat in our neighborhood. We would have 30-40 people over. Now that she is older we have scaled back because she is 14 and not really trick-or-treating anymore so we are not doing the big shebang.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Thank you! LOL, my husband would KILL me if I bought another large item he has to store in his precious garage! This was purchased in the days when my daughter was younger and we would go ALL OUT (inside and out - my husband even created artwork that replaced the regular pieces in the living room and Den. The pink skeleton in the photo is one of them.). We would invite all her friends and their families over for Halloween themed food and "spirits" and then everyone would head out to trick-or-treat in our neighborhood. We would have 30-40 people over. Now that she is older we have scaled back because she is 14 and not really trick-or-treating anymore so we are not doing the big shebang.


kids? you need KIDS to do a big Halloween shebang???? OOOOOOPSSSS!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> kids? you need KIDS to do a big Halloween shebang???? OOOOOOPSSSS!!!


I didn't get that memo either!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

LOL  We decorated before we had a kid and will decorate after she's off to college, but the AMOUNT of time and effort we put into decorating will definitely change and already has as I stated in my previous post. We are still always the 1st ones on our block to put up the decor and when we explain to people who've never been to our house where we live and say we are "The Halloween House" they know which house is ours. That will never change either!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We kid ya know. We're the "Halloween house" too & we have zero children of our own & that usually surprises people since I do go in big for Halloween & always have.

I just got a notice that my Herbert Pumpkin shipped today!

Scheduled Delivery:
Thursday, 07/06/2017, By End of Day


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh, I know it's all in good humor! In fact, when my husband and I 1st lived together and we had no kids I started decorating the house right before Halloween and he thought I was NUTS. Fast forward a few days and it's Halloween night and just before trick-or-treaters would start showing up and he was running around the house "Do we have enough pumpkin lights outside? Should I carve another jack-o-lantern? Do we have enough candy?". He got bitten by the Halloween bug and has never looked back!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> We kid ya know. We're the "Halloween house" too & we have zero children of our own & that usually surprises people since I do go in big for Halloween & always have.
> 
> I just got a notice that my Herbert Pumpkin shipped today!
> 
> ...


damn it. i'm gonna haff to go order him...full price...he wants to live in my library.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wicked willing wench, 
didn't you order that crazy cool prop from city flowers last year that was completely miss priced? 
I'm just curious, did they ever send....any kind of response to that?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

a_granger said:


> Wicked willing wench,
> didn't you order that crazy cool prop from city flowers last year that was completely miss priced?
> I'm just curious, did they ever send....any kind of response to that?


nope, they just blew me off.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

City Flowers does have some pretty good (valid) prices on some of the same items GR has. The witch tabletop server is $799 to GR's $1199. The skull busts are $55 (GR, $79), the jeweled rat is $42 (GR $59). 
Still hoping GR has a good sale before the items that caught my attention are gone. We'll see.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ooojen said:


> City Flowers does have some pretty good (valid) prices on some of the same items GR has. The witch tabletop server is $799 to GR's $1199. The skull busts are $55 (GR, $79), the jeweled rat is $42 (GR $59).
> Still hoping GR has a good sale before the items that caught my attention are gone. We'll see.


That's a pretty substantial savings on the tabletop server! Does City Flowers ever have sales?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

maggiesvineyard said:


> That's a pretty substantial savings on the tabletop server! Does City Flowers ever have sales?


That I don't know, but I can ask someone who has ordered there. If not, a GR 50%-off-with-free-shipping offer would be better yet! I wonder whether they'll do one of those during the season this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

maggiesvineyard said:


> That's a pretty substantial savings on the tabletop server! Does City Flowers ever have sales?


i don't believe they do. Their stock in trade is a florist shop...but they have an ***-Kickin halloween store every year. My dream is to start in CA, go to Roger's Gardens, Disneyworld and then drive up to Seatlle to City during a halloween season.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ooojen said:


> That I don't know, but I can ask someone who has ordered there. If not, a GR 50%-off-with-free-shipping offer would be better yet! I wonder whether they'll do one of those during the season this year.


That's very true! In past years I have bought so many things at the end of season when they're trying to clear everything out.....I just can't pass up the 50-off+free ship sales!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I bought 2 of the the Gothic Romance urn fillers and 2 Zoey urns. That was an expensive impulse buy even with 15% off and free shipping! I hope the urn filler order goes through since it is not available yet.....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The "30% off one item" sale they just put up for 4th of July excludes all Halloween. 

So disappointing.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is my witch server with some other wedding decorations behind her I bought the caged skeleton bird from Grandinroad with 40% off sale price. I'm going to bedazzle him a bit too.

I love my witches purple lipstick! I was surprised to find she is hunched back as well. I love all the tiny details of her costume. She came with a matching embellished tablecloth. I plan to use her in my foyer holding candy for the tot's. My local town holds a witches night out once a year, 4,000 witches show up all decked out in the most elaborate costumes, so I'm a huge witch fan!


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Her costume is black velvet with satin trim.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow! She's as impressive "in person" as she is on the site! Maybe even more impressive!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

maggiesvineyard said:


> The "30% off one item" sale they just put up for 4th of July excludes all Halloween.
> 
> So disappointing.


Yes I saw that and I was QUITE annoyed.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Kruella said:


> My local town holds a witches night out once a year, 4,000 witches show up all decked out in the most elaborate costumes, so I'm a huge witch fan!


If I lived in a town that did this, I would think I was dead and in Heaven. Where is this, Salem MA?

p.s. your witch server is da bomb.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> We have the larger mummy, too. His name is Carl. He is one of my all-time favorite decorations. He scares my husband for about the first solid week each year he is put out as he turns the corner from the kitchen into the living room. I found a mummified cat at World Market we call Gauzey that keeps him company, as well. We have probably had Carl for 5 years or so and he has held up very well.
> View attachment 420570


Ah, you have He Who Must be Kept in your living room, cool. 

He probably needs an Akasha to keep him company.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kruella, I love your witch serving tray, she really is fantastic. Way too expensive for me but she is wonderful. Where do you live that would do something as wonderful as have a witch's night out??? Now I want to get this started where I live lol If only I knew how to mobilize and organize.
I love love love that skull under the cloche, did you paint and decorate it ? love the burgundy colors around it...very pretty. would love to see a better picture of it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oh my word!!! Can't wait til mine gets here!!


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

Any idea when GR will be putting their video out or about when?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kruella, your witch server looks fantastic! Thanks for the detailed pics....I will have to admire from afar for now!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ferguc said:


> Any idea when GR will be putting their video out or about when?


7/13....according to the insert I received with my freebie.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Serpentia said:


> If I lived in a town that did this, I would think I was dead and in Heaven. Where is this, Salem MA?
> 
> p.s. your witch server is da bomb.


Kimmswick, Missouri, It's a small town. They close off entrances to the town and bus in ticket holders. 
There is a second venue for Witches night out in Eureka, Missouri,that is not as big, but they are just getting started.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Kruella, I love your witch serving tray, she really is fantastic. Way too expensive for me but she is wonderful. Where do you live that would do something as wonderful as have a witch's night out??? Now I want to get this started where I live lol If only I knew how to mobilize and organize.
> I love love love that skull under the cloche, did you paint and decorate it ? love the burgundy colors around it...very pretty. would love to see a better picture of it.


Witches night out in two small towns close to me....Kimmswick Missouri, and Eureka Missouri. It's so much fun! Women only night out of shopping, dancing, and drinking. I do mostly dancing and drinking! LOL

The skull in the cloche is a painted plastic skull. I used chalk paint to give it a sandy look, and glued jewels (pearls, rhinestones, and hearts). The cloche is sitting on a styrofoam base w/ stems of burgundy roses pushed into the base to make a ring Their wedding colors are burgundy, black and gold. I am putting chocolate skulls inside a mini cloche for rehearsal dinner favors.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kruella, 

that skull/cloche is beautiful! I love your elegant style.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics kruella. It looks sooo pretty. I really do love the colors and the pearls with the burgundy is great. They will have a gorgeous wedding for sure. I hope you share some pics of the decorations once everything is in place and ready to go. I for one would love to see them. Where are you using the cloche? did you make several for tables or just the one?


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks for the pics kruella. It looks sooo pretty. I really do love the colors and the pearls with the burgundy is great. They will have a gorgeous wedding for sure. I hope you share some pics of the decorations once everything is in place and ready to go. I for one would love to see them. Where are you using the cloche? did you make several for tables or just the one?


Thank you! I will post pictures here!

The dinner tables will have 36" black tall candelabras with burgundy roses wrapped around the base like the cloche. The main tables will have black and white stripe cloths, chairs white with black sashes.... and the special tables will have black rosette cloths (3d roses you see under the pictured cloche above). 

I am using the cloche on the favor table with mini chocolate skulls inside mini cloche. The witch server on dessert table w/mini dessert shots, and then I plan to make this crow punch bowl for the wine table....using Grandinroad crows because they have open beaks to hold jewels. I own the punch bowl already! I am going to put one or two mini foggers inside the punch bowl.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG!!! My witch tabletop server must be shipping! GR charged my card for it today!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got Herbert & Jasper! I love them! My pic doesn't do them justice.

They're mache with felt leaves & a wire vine. They're overpriced for mache but a great quality nonetheless. They're pretty light too. I wouldn't leave them outside if it were raining or if it were windy so they'll most like be more indoor decor for me or only put outside in the right conditions. They don't light up but if you wanted to cut them up I don't think it would be hard to do but I like them as they are & if I wanted them lit I'd wait for a sale & buy another pair to chop up. The sticker on the bottom says "Made in Phillipines."


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oh, i LOVE them! I want Herbert to put in my Library!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

They are awesome. I love that they have a totally unique look. Very cool!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They are much better looking than the pic too. They're painted really well & the shading is perfect. They're still sitting on my DR table but now they have hats on.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i wanna see the hat pics!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow they are awesome! I knew I wanted them but now I REALLY want them! I hope the sneak peak I get tomorrow offers some kind of sale to go along with it....not holding my breath though.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They went out, got drunk & stole some hats!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish I could get a better pic. The flash really washes them out & doesn't make them look as great as they look in person.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

wickedwillingwench said:


> OMG!!! My witch tabletop server must be shipping! GR charged my card for it today!!


How exciting! 
You are going to love her!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Free Shipping on Halloween items code FIRSTFRIGHT , finally giving us something to go along with the sneak peek. I usually wait until they offer a percent off AND free shipping ( I'm greedy like that) but there are a couple things I want that I'm afraid may sell out so I might take advantage of the free ship for one or two of them.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm working a camp right now and cell service is not great. CAn someone post if any circus items appear today?!? I looked briefly this morning after getting their email, and know the full collection isn't out until the 13th, but just in case !


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i looked and saw nothing new.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Free Shipping on Halloween items code FIRSTFRIGHT , finally giving us something to go along with the sneak peek. I usually wait until they offer a percent off AND free shipping ( I'm greedy like that) but there are a couple things I want that I'm afraid may sell out so I might take advantage of the free ship for one or two of them.


The whole "sneak peek" is a bust in my opinion. There are no new items added that weren't already on the site a week ago that everyone else has already seen (and purchased with a slightly better sale!). So what's the sneak peek? And only free shipping? The bulk of their Halloween items are grossly overpriced, so the only way that I justify making my thousands of purchases from them is when they're on sale with free shipping. No, it's not being greedy. GR is the one being greedy, by having site-wide sales but excluding Halloween (which they never did before).

There is a new item coming out....it's not on the site yet but it was uncovered by someone else when they were URL sleuthing (see previous posts in this thread)....it's a witch peeper. I purchased this same exact peeper from Improvements Catalogue at the end of the Halloween season last year for around $15. Now granted, that was a sale price since it was a post-Halloween sale, but it's the same exact item and it just blows my mind that now GR is presenting it as a new item the following year, for a price well over what it's worth. This isn't the first time either. In fact, Improvements also had the pre-lit spooky trees, which GR (still) sells somewhere in the vicinity of $99....and once again I got them at the end of the season last year from Improvements for $20 each. They're identical. Which are awesome BTW, in case anyone is interested.

Anyway, sorry, my questions aren't really directed at you.....it's just my pure disappointment at GR so far this year! I know it's still early in the season to get all workd up over it, so I'll try and calm myself down. LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just checked out their Facebook page and they posted the same "sneak peek" message, which tells me that we have different definitions of what a sneak peek is. I think their intentions were to advertise (to whoever will listen) a handful of new Halloween items, which is technically the sneak peek to what will be released on the site on 7/13. They really need new people on their marketing team because you don't send out ads beforehand saying there's going to be a sneak peek on a specific date, when all of those items were already on the site and nothing new added for the sneak peek on that date. Am I the only one perturbed by this? 

Ok, seriously going to end my rant now! LOL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

No you're not the only one. I was hoping for new stuff too but all I see is what was out there from last year. 

I am glad they have that witch wreath again, but I just can't do $300 even with free shipping. I could & have already spent that much but on several things not just one thing & not just a wreath. I'm also afraid it won't fit between my screen door & inside door without being ruined.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL Maggiesvinyard , and no you aren't the only one perturbed, I noticed the same thing and think it's ridiculous except that I understand a lot ( most) shoppers aren't like us , trolling the sites, looking at SKU's ect. so to a lot of people I guess it could be new...maybe. The thing I am perturbed at is the exclusion of Halloween items with the other sales recently, like you said , they never did that before and that was pretty crappy. Probably punishment for us sneaking around like rats finding their items before they want us too. Oh well.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> No you're not the only one. I was hoping for new stuff too but all I see is what was out there from last year.
> 
> I am glad they have that witch wreath again, but I just can't do $300 even with free shipping. I could & have already spent that much but on several things not just one thing & not just a wreath. I'm also afraid it won't fit between my screen door & inside door without being ruined.


I couldn't do $300 either, but back in like March or so, I noticed they had it back up on the site (I tried purchasing it during the actual Halloween season but they canceled my order without even telling me, because of stock issues, and I think at that time it was 30% off, no free shipping). Well, I just happened to catch a sitewide 25% off + free shipping and decided to bite the bullet again and order it....figured that was going to be my best deal on it. 

It said it wasn't supposed to ship til 7/7, but only a few weeks had passed and lo and behold, I got a shipment confirmation! 

If it's still on the site when they have better sales going on that includes Halloween, I highly recommend getting her! No, she probably won't fit between a storm door and your regular door, but she'd look just as good anywhere else, even on a non-door 

I plan on hanging mine up on the inside of my door, and then on Halloween night I'll flip her onto the outside if the weather permits.

One of my favorite purchases so far!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just read the posts here and went to their site for New Arrivals. Is that what their sneak peek was all about? I know they always start out slow with halloween before releasing a good bulk of it (and then more new stuff in a month or so I think) but I can swear the stuff under New Arrivals was exactly what someone here posted about a few weeks back--this was before the deep sleuthing. 

I have two items on order from early on when we apparently snuck under their no discounts on halloween until later timeframe, the ouija board and palm reader sign. I do like that side show multi-armed shadow box item in their New Arrivals, probably the only carnival item we've officially seen so far. Had considered ordering it but now I have my eyes and budget on HD's 9-foot T-Rex and he's the equivalent of a few of my typical props. So unless there is something really compelling from their carnival line, my two items on order might be it. My carnival theme is still in the future where as the T-rex will fit into this years Monster Movie Drive-in theme. All the same I am excited to see what we might have missed in our sleuthing, especially since I don't recall much in the way of carnival/circus.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Maggiesvineyard she is _really_ gorgeous. I didn't realize she had a lot of fabric treatment on her. I honestly would be afraid to expose her to condensation, sunlight and weather in general and would just hang her on a wall or over a fire place mantle. I love her face.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, we really only have a week to wait for the unveiling. I was just surprised there wasn't one or two items from the "secret menu."


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> like you said , they never did that before and that was pretty crappy. Probably punishment for us sneaking around like rats finding their items before they want us too. Oh well.


they oughta be damn glad we are eager to give them our moneys. with people buying less stuff in general these days and frivolous buys in particular, they should be glad there are GR halloween fanatics.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they oughta be damn glad we are eager to give them our moneys. with people buying less stuff in general these days and frivolous buys in particular, they should be glad there are GR halloween fanatics.


IKR!!! I was thinking the same thing. Any Halloween decoration is a frivolous buy (or really any holiday decoration for that matter). That's why for me, I need to feel like I got a good deal. I don't need it....I will pay full price for needs....but for my wants? Not a chance!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just ordered the animated movie projector looking forward to getting this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> 40% off sale at GR -- today only, Th 6/22. Posting info under the Coupon Discount section. Applies to Sale Only items, so very limited. If you liked the signs that Saki.girl posted, those are included in the sale. Here's a link to her post with the photos of them -- Intense Neck Massage (now 20.98) & Blood Stain Removal (now 17.98) -- they're quite large and light up if I'm not mistaken. http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...welcome-market-underworld-13.html#post2141833


I just saw this they do light up and the intense neck massage sign is huge I can get measurement's is someone want them


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Maggiesvineyard she is _really_ gorgeous. I didn't realize she had a lot of fabric treatment on her. I honestly would be afraid to expose her to condensation, sunlight and weather in general and would just hang her on a wall or over a fire place mantle. I love her face.


Yeah I definitely wouldn't put her outside, even in a covered area. I wouldn't want to expose her face to potential damage!

She comes with a pre-drilled hole in the back too if you wanted to hang on a wall, instead of on a wreath hanger.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Yeah I definitely wouldn't put her outside, even in a covered area. I wouldn't want to expose her face to potential damage!
> 
> She comes with a pre-drilled hole in the back too if you wanted to hang on a wall, instead of on a wreath hanger.


I'm hoping for one of those sales you got too. I'd probably put here somewhere inside & then maybe outside on the big night if weather permitted.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm looking to make my first Grandin Road purchase this year. I love the Pumpkin Man! When do they typically do these 25 percent off, etc, sales?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They have sales quite often, but their more recent sales are excluding all Halloween.

Once we get into the actual Halloween season though, they run different sales from week to week, usually averaging 25% off with free shipping. Some weeks will be 30 off with no free shipping, some with 20 off with free shipping. Once Halloween day passes, the discounts get even better as they try and clear out their inventory and you can pick up some pretty cool deals. You just can't wait too long for those items you really want because chances are they will sell out of it!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> I just ordered the animated movie projector looking forward to getting this.


I was tempted by that one, too. When you get it, please let us know whether the projection itself is static or animated. I know the reels turn, but I suspect the projection might be a still, and the skeleton might not dance.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

im curious, too. we have a movie area in our basement and it might be cool down there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I was tempted by that one, too. When you get it, please let us know whether the projection itself is static or animated. I know the reels turn, but I suspect the projection might be a still, and the skeleton might not dance.


I for sure will let you guys know


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

My urns arrived. That was quick! I'm thinking of painting the green part red. Still waiting on the Halloween filler but it said it wasn't shipping until 7/17. It looks like some Halloween orders are showing up early though! 

(Drat...I can't get the pic to upload..)


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

When it rains it pours: I just last night made my first Halloween order in months (Spirit's Clearance sale) and this morning I get an email that my order has shipped, but its a Grandin Road tombstone I ordered months ago! Still waiting for the Spell Speaking Witch I ordered like six months ago (they said it would ship in July). I forget but it was like $85 and I'd never seen that Witch for less than $150.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Pumpkin215 said:


> My urns arrived. That was quick! I'm thinking of painting the green part red. Still waiting on the Halloween filler but it said it wasn't shipping until 7/17. It looks like some Halloween orders are showing up early though!
> 
> (Drat...I can't get the pic to upload..)



I almost ordered the urn thinking I would paint the green red. I'm still thinking about, so post pics if you do! 
I ordered the last gothic romance urn filler, the 5' & 6' mummies for my husband's office decor...This before the unleash the full line the 13Th!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

my sister bought the animated witch and says it's fantastic! I guess I'm gonna have to get one....ok, i WANT to get one....


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i also know most of us are waiting for a good code but GR does have free shipping on all halloween now.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

La la la la, their sneak peek was def a bust, boo! Agree with others - irritating ! Hopefully there will be awesome items on 7.13 added that make up for this


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, their release is this Thursday!! Even if I don't buy anything else from them I enjoy seeing how they set all the stuff set up & seeing the vid.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't wait for Thursday! Also looking forward to the hard copy catalog coming in the mail. I know its the same stuff as on the web site, but its fun to flip through the pages.


----------



## wednesdayaddamsd (Jun 23, 2017)

Grandin Road sent me a $25.00 gift certificate enclosed in a Halloween Haven card. Yay! Did anyone else get one?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I got my KC Witch tabletop server this morning. She is gorgeous! Quality materials, well-made, very nice detail. I thought she'd be a bit larger (I mean for $1000, yanno?) but she is very nice.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I got my KC Witch tabletop server this morning. She is gorgeous! Quality materials, well-made, very nice detail. I thought she'd be a bit larger (I mean for $1000, yanno?) but she is very nice.


She was pricey, but so worth it! I love her so much! I love how she packs away neatly; however, I am going to have to rent storage soon for my holiday decorations. I have collected so much, but it's the one holiday I thoroughly enjoy. Judging by my two sons enthusiasm, it rubbed off! One getting married October, Friday the 13th and marrying someone who is talks Halloween all year with me!

Second idea would be to set up a Halloween room all year long! LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kruella said:


> She was pricey, but so worth it! I love her so much! I love how she packs away neatly; however, I am going to have to rent storage soon for my holiday decorations. I have collected so much, but it's the one holiday I thoroughly enjoy. Judging by my two sons enthusiasm, it rubbed off! One getting married October, Friday the 13th and marrying someone who is talks Halloween all year with me!
> 
> Second idea would be to set up a Halloween room all year long! LOL


i want that kinda dil!! So...we just bought a house with a pretty big semi-finished basement. We plan to completely finish it and i WILL have a Halloween corner with 'family' portraits, BB collection, and other assorted Spooky Decor.


----------



## wednesdayaddamsd (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow I am surprised none of you received the $25 gift card from Grandin Road. They sent me on last Christmas too. I don't know if you didn't get one, or if you're just jealous. Sorry to those who cannot afford to spend what I spend. I can't help that you are poor.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

wednesdayaddamsd said:


> Wow I am surprised none of you received the $25 gift card from Grandin Road. They sent me on last Christmas too. I don't know if you didn't get one, or if you're just jealous. Sorry to those who cannot afford to spend what I spend. I can't help that you are poor.


You sound upset, and kind of mad... did you mean it to sound that way? You just asked the question about whether anyone received a gift card this morning, and these types of threads end up with folks commenting pretty fast, so it is easy for people to miss a short post sometimes. It's not like anyone was ignoring you on purpose. I would suggest if it was meant as humor, you may want to add emoticons of some kind so folks know you're kidding. It is really hard to tell sometimes the overall tone of someone's post when it is written communication.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wednesdayaddamsd said:


> Wow I am surprised none of you received the $25 gift card from Grandin Road. They sent me on last Christmas too. I don't know if you didn't get one, or if you're just jealous. Sorry to those who cannot afford to spend what I spend. I can't help that you are poor.


a bit uncalled for...and by the way, our household makes over $200k a year so i doubt we qualify as poor but i like to think we use a little sense when buying frivolously.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> You sound upset, and kind of mad... did you mean it to sound that way? You just asked the question about whether anyone received a gift card this morning, and these types of threads end up with folks commenting pretty fast, so it is easy for people to miss a short post sometimes. It's not like anyone was ignoring you on purpose. I would suggest if it was meant as humor, you may want to add emoticons of some kind so folks know you're kidding. It is really hard to tell sometimes the overall tone of someone's post when it is written communication.


tbh, i didn't take it humorously ...it was kinda like 'you don't KNOW me well enough to make 'jokes' like that with me'.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

wednesdayaddamsd said:


> Wow I am surprised none of you received the $25 gift card from Grandin Road. They sent me on last Christmas too. I don't know if you didn't get one, or if you're just jealous. Sorry to those who cannot afford to spend what I spend. I can't help that you are poor.



......I mean congratulations? Most of us on here may not be rich but we still sink a LOT of money into this holiday because it's what we love and what we're passionate about and we like to share it with other people. I spend thousands of dollars each year on Halloween so I am most definitely NOT pressed about receiving a $25 gift card.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I got one of those discount cards. If I don't use it, I'll post the code for someone else. I received a nice email for 15% off because my orders are taking a while, I'll post it if I don't use that one too. 

I would never judge others based on what they spend. Goodness, there is such a wealth of artistic and creative people here. There is a chance for everyone to share their love of Halloween. I am thankful that I have a community to be a part of here.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

wednesdayaddamsd said:


> Wow I am surprised none of you received the $25 gift card from Grandin Road. They sent me on last Christmas too. I don't know if you didn't get one, or if you're just jealous. Sorry to those who cannot afford to spend what I spend. I can't help that you are poor.


No one is jealous of you, just seriously unimpressed.

Great way to start off on a new forum.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

wednesdayaddamsd said:


> Wow I am surprised none of you received the $25 gift card from Grandin Road. They sent me on last Christmas too. I don't know if you didn't get one, or if you're just jealous. Sorry to those who cannot afford to spend what I spend. I can't help that you are poor.


I'm still waiting for my catalog. Does the card come in an envelope or a catalog? I'm not sure I spend enough with Grandinroad. I didn't buy my witch server from them because I found it cheaper. The thing that bothers me about GR is that their shipping and handling take away all the discounts.
I will say that some of their items are higher quality than the knock offs; such as the skeleton bird in the cage and their pumpkins. I saw copies of the bird in cage and harlequin pumpkins at the At Home store and it was not the same quality.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

> Originally Posted by wednesdayaddamsd


Wow I am surprised none of you received the $25 gift card from Grandin Road. They sent me on last Christmas too. I don't know if you didn't get one, or if you're just jealous. Sorry to those who cannot afford to spend what I spend. I can't help that you are poor.




WoW seriously......


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Illysium said:


> No one is jealous of you, just seriously unimpressed.
> 
> Great way to start off on a new forum.


This is it exactly ! I get the 25 dollar gift every year , especially at Christmas and I don't say anything about it here because....well, why would anyone care??
No one is jealous, they just don't give two figs. Not sure what kind of response you were expecting ( wednesdayadamsd) to your "announcement " of a whole 25 bucks, but sorry it wasn't enough to satisfy your need for attention.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Now to move on to a positive note....I got the Jasper and Herbert pumpkins yesterday. they arrived so quick ! I'm not going to post pics cause RCIAG posted hers , with hats no less !! Just wanted to give another review/opinion for others thinking about the boys. I love mine, they are great in person. I especially like Jasper with the glasses. They really do look like the Halloween art you see by the popular artists out there. A little expensive, should have waited for a sale but I'm happy I got them and don't regret the price at all.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The pumpkins really do look adorable! It's fun to see some of the new stuff getting delivered!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks like they put more stuff up today. Theres a video teaser now too.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

CH31 said:


> Looks like they put more stuff up today. Theres a video teaser now too.



I placed an order for the Dark Forest wreath.

This looks so wicked!!!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

That wreath is awesome! If I had the open wall space I'd be all over it. I'm wondering if they're still going to add more stuff on the 13th or if this is all of it?


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

disembodiedvoice said:


> This is it exactly ! I get the 25 dollar gift every year , especially at Christmas and I don't say anything about it here because....well, why would anyone care??
> No one is jealous, they just don't give two figs. Not sure what kind of response you were expecting ( wednesdayadamsd) to your "announcement " of a whole 25 bucks, but sorry it wasn't enough to satisfy your need for attention.


I got the gift too (came as a separate card to answer the question above) This is the first time I got this so it was nice to get it but I was more excited to just get something Halloween related in the mail! I was sitting on the couch and out of the corner of my eye I saw the card poking out of our mail center on the wall and flew off the couch to get it. My husband thought I saw a bug or something but I said nope HALLOWEEN


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I definitely spy some new stuff in the trailer that I don't remember seeing in all the sleuthing. It looks like they will have two sets of hands this year. I love the set up with the hands in the flower pots holding the eyeball orbs. I actually wanted to do something like this last year but it was one of those projects where I just ran out of time. I wasn't all about that wreath before but I'm starting to change my mind.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jezebel82 said:


> I definitely spy some new stuff in the trailer that I don't remember seeing in all the sleuthing. It looks like they will have two sets of hands this year. I love the set up with the hands in the flower pots holding the eyeball orbs. I actually wanted to do something like this last year but it was one of those projects where I just ran out of time. I wasn't all about that wreath before but I'm starting to change my mind.


Well nevermind, I hadn't actually looked at new arrivals and now I see all the stuff there. Is there gonna be anything new left for the full debut??


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just remembered I'm still waiting on the sinking heads!

I hope there's some unseen stuff come Thursday. Oh how I want that witchmoon wreath but I'm just not going to bite at full price even with free shipping.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I liked the palm reader neon sign before but now that I see it in videos I love it ! I don't want to add anything else to my wish list but dang this is calling my name.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone else think the fortune teller's headscarf pattern looks like she's wearing a backwards ballcap? Just me?  


I'm going to be seriously disappointed if they have nothing more circus-y to post come Thursday....


Loving the videos tho!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Does anyone else think the fortune teller's headscarf pattern looks like she's wearing a backwards ballcap? Just me?
> 
> 
> I'm going to be seriously disappointed if they have nothing more circus-y to post come Thursday....
> ...


i agree. the few circus theme items aren't really enough to cause a stir for me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow I was so busy these last couple days I haven't been on the GR site to see all the new things added until just now! I think I have a modestly sized list of items i'd like to get this year, but we'll have to see what kind of sales they have. Wonder what's gonna actually be "new" for the unveiling this Thursday.

Oh and did anyone else laugh at the "Children of the Popcorn" sign? It's nothing spectacular, but the words themselves just made me giggle out loud


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Does anyone else think the fortune teller's headscarf pattern looks like she's wearing a backwards ballcap? Just me?
> 
> 
> I'm going to be seriously disappointed if they have nothing more circus-y to post come Thursday....
> ...


Not just you...I see the ballcap!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

wednesdayaddamsd said:


> Wow I am surprised none of you received the $25 gift card from Grandin Road. They sent me on last Christmas too. I don't know if you didn't get one, or if you're just jealous. Sorry to those who cannot afford to spend what I spend. I can't help that you are poor.


Wow, this comment was posted in _poor_ taste. I seriously hope this was intended as an ironic joke that came across _poorly_ in print. I did not get the $25 gift card; alas, I must be one of the '_poor _unfortunate souls'.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The original poster only has 3 posts & all in this thread. I'm hoping it was meant to be sarcastic but 2 of the 3 posts mention the $25 card & she (or he?) is online now so maybe she'll show up & let us know something one way or the other.

Anyhoo..TOMORROW IS THE DAY!! I hope there's some new stuff but even if there isn't I still love the videos they put out even if there's nothing I want.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I looked at some of the new postings last night, can't wait for tomorrow!!

I don't want to needlessly drag out the $25 gift card discussion, but I can't help but wonder how much one has to spend at GR to get one!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

dbruner said:


> I looked at some of the new postings last night, can't wait for tomorrow!!
> 
> I don't want to needlessly drag out the $25 gift card discussion, but I can't help but wonder how much one has to spend at GR to get one!!


Just to sort of answer your question. I don't know the exact dollar amount but I know it can be as little as hundreds on up to thousands. I've never gone in to thousands ( not just from grandin road anyway) so I know it doesn't have to be that much. I sort of think it is a random thing anyway. One year I got one just because my order was running late.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I won't be in the thousands either, but random gives me hope! thanks


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

wednesdayaddamsd said:


> Wow I am surprised none of you received the $25 gift card from Grandin Road. They sent me on last Christmas too. I don't know if you didn't get one, or if you're just jealous. Sorry to those who cannot afford to spend what I spend. I can't help that you are poor.


1. You may as well delete your account now; you kinda just blew it. Perhaps it is time for "Wednesday" here to.... ghost? PARDON THE PUN

2. The definition of "stupid" to me is spending thousands? of dollars, so that one may brag about a $25 gift card.... [I have no problem with people spending thousands, just that everyone who *does* is smart enough to know that $25 aint all that, really] which leads me to....

3. For myself and probably most people here, $25 is brunch money. 

Money can buy a lot, but it cant buy classy behavior, as we can plainly see.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm waaaaaaaaaaaay-ting!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well today is finally here and i don't see anything new, which doesn't surprise me, since they added stuff earlier in the week. Although I don't remember seeing these mossy pumpkins before, but that could have just been my oversight.

I have a feeling there may be things added throughout the next month as they get their items in. I find it hard to believe they'd advertise a circus theme with so few items for it.

http://www.grandinroad.com/mossy-pumpkins-2c-set-of-three/halloween-haven/newest-additions/1089913


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Serpentia said:


> 1. You may as well delete your account now; you kinda just blew it. Perhaps it is time for "Wednesday" here to.... ghost? PARDON THE PUN
> 
> 2. The definition of "stupid" to me is spending thousands? of dollars, so that one may brag about a $25 gift card.... [I have no problem with people spending thousands, just that everyone who *does* is smart enough to know that $25 aint all that, really] which leads me to....
> 
> ...


Ghost? You guys are all way too nice! I was thinking more like troll. Which I guess it's to be expected from time to time on a Halloween forum.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i agree on the circus thing...if that's it, it's pretty damn lame. But I agree, I would think they'd have more than just the six-armed woman. but who knows....

so i just looked at the teaser video and it says 'coming early august'. Grrrrrrr....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Did anyone buy the Harper Topiaries? Either the Halloween ones or the ones they had at Xmas? I love the look of them, but what stops me is:

1. You really need 2 of them for symmetry, and considering they are $250 a piece, that's a lot, not to mention you still need to purchase the planter it sits in....times two!
2. Speaking of planters, I'm wondering how stable they are sitting in a planter. What kind of material did you put in the planter to keep the topiary from sitting straight up?

http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-harper-topiary/halloween-haven/newest-additions/1089391


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, glad I got what I wanted already. If they have a good sale that wreath is mine but other than that, just the pumpkins & sinking busts grabbed me overall. Still waiting on the sinking busts so I'll let ya know when they arrive.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i agree on the circus thing...if that's it, it's pretty damn lame. But I agree, I would think they'd have more than just the six-armed woman. but who knows....
> 
> so i just looked at the teaser video and it says 'coming early august'. Grrrrrrr....


Probably just as well since they likely won't have any good sales until then!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Well, glad I got what I wanted already. If they have a good sale that wreath is mine but other than that, just the pumpkins & sinking busts grabbed me overall. Still waiting on the sinking busts so I'll let ya know when they arrive.


Let us know how you like the sinking heads when you get them! They're nice but wonder if their impact is lost a bit due to their small size.

And yes, you do need to keep your eyes peeled for that wreath


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Tannasgach said:


> Wow, this comment was posted in _poor_ taste. I seriously hope this was intended as an ironic joke that came across _poorly_ in print. I did not get the $25 gift card; alas, I must be one of the '_poor _unfortunate souls'.


Now let me see. I got a pose and stay for $30 on sale that is as good of quality as the $70 one at Grandin. Shadow the dog last year for $20 compared to $60 at GR. A bulldog a couple yaers ago for $15 compared to $35 and a dashund skeleton dog for $15 rather that $35. So let me see it was. $80 vs. $200. I guess i would say i hope he/she is very happy with their $25 gift card.

We are using them all as a dog walker this year lol.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Kruella said:


> I almost ordered the urn thinking I would paint the green red. I'm still thinking about, so post pics if you do!
> I ordered the last gothic romance urn filler, the 5' & 6' mummies for my husband's office decor...This before the unleash the full line the 13Th!
> View attachment 422305


Did your gothic urn filler show up yet? I haven't seen mine and the website says it is stock. They also haven't charged my card yet. Bummer.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

I notice that they no longer have the "peeping tom" "creeper peeper" or whatever the name was. After last years rants about other stores having them and someone getting offended. You cant find them anywhere at any store now. But I do see that Grandin has a "tapping witch" which is essentially the same thing only a witch instead of a persons face. But i think i am liking the witch better than the original anyway.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Wah, disappointed in the circus items. I guess that is good for my wallet!
Not really stoked for any particular item this year


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I am underwhelmed by everything. There were a few items that I would pick up if I got them with a discount, but nothing that I just really would be sad not to own.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

There's new items I like but nothing I love so I'm going to finally get around to ordering some of the tombstones. I really wanted the sketched skull plates and platter last year too but they were sold out when I went to order them. I'm happy to see they're back.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I LOVE Grandin Road and usually buy several things from Halloween Haven each year. Checked out the 2017 collection this morning and I was not disappointed! I've already started a "Wish List" which the SO will no doubt make me pare down because he claims that he needs to be able to walk through the basement. Pffft!

However .... I work for Big Lots and while the Halloween buyer swore me to secrecy before she would show me this years collection, I can say that I saw 3 different items that I know Big Lots is carrying this year. One item in particular is exactly the same (I picked it up at the BL employee sample sale, so I already have it at home) and is going to retail for about $15 less at Big Lots.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am very disappointed, but I'm kind of hard to please now considering how much stuff I already have. It has to be a combo of incredible price and "OMG I have to have that for my theme!!!!!" for me to get excited now. 

And I have no idea who decided to include the"Cirque" theme, but they apparently dawdled around all summer and put no real effort into the theme. Why even bother if there is less than 6 items that could even loosely be called carnival/circus like? 

I saw way more tempting products at At Home and their assortment of circus decor than Grandin's entire collection this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I do agree, FG, and I'm hoping that there's some amazing stuff that GR is keeping under wraps until the real reveal in August (at least i'm hoping there's more). It was smart to sneak a few things out. I went ahead and bit the bullet and bought Jasper and the crystal ball anyway this morning.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I really like these trees.
http://www.grandinroad.com/moving-halloween-trees/halloween-haven/newest-additions/1090431


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

and these heads
http://www.grandinroad.com/sinking-...hree/halloween-haven/newest-additions/1089878


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like this to I have some fcg's but I like the looks of it
http://www.grandinroad.com/pre-lit-hanging-ghost-lady/halloween-haven/newest-additions/1089890


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I would like a couple items on this years slate...do they offer any sales/discounts since we're so close to 31? I know they do they free shipping thing but do they have any % sales...I completely forget from year's past.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I usually get an email every year offering a 20% discount for taking a short survey. When it gets close to Halloween, they will usually put a small number of items on sale, but not many. Your best bet is to sign up for their email (if you haven't already) and look for the survey.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

from what i remember, they do % off but usually NOT in conjunction with free shipping but every once in a while they run them both? And the closer it gets to the end of season, the better the deals.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Cirque makes me want to cry. Terrible job with the theme.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well they offered free shipping today so I made my 1st Halloween purchase for this upcoming season>>>>the Palm Reader neon light....will look great in my Gypsy tent!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Add myself to the somewhat dissapointed list. A few things I'd like but if they sell out before a good coupon I won't shed any tears. Quite a change from prior years that I had to do a lot of eliminating before I gave up the house deed.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> And the closer it gets to the end of season, the better the deals.


But, as with many sites & stores, the stuff you want may be gone by then.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> But, as with many sites & stores, the stuff you want may be gone by then.


Yep, I've missed out on Pottery Barn, Victorian Trading, Pier 1 & Hobby Lobby, on a few occasions.

If you really want something, you need to get it while you can.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> But, as with many sites & stores, the stuff you want may be gone by then.


Especially with GIR...I missed on a tombstone last year and ended up paying more for one on ebay because I wanted it so bad for my display.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I checked the order I placed from our sneaky peek hunt and see that the Palm Reader Sign is listed as IN STOCK on my order. Originally listed as shipping on 7/17 - now I'm wondering if it will go out earlier. I also ordered the Ouija board and that's still showing board shipping on 7/24. ....I like the video with Madame Zaltana. Nicely staged. And yes the video of her with the head scarf looks weird. Not sure if I'd refer to it as a "baseball cap" exactly, just the whole shot makes her look strange. Otherwise I think their videos are perfect looking as usual.

I kind of expected today there would be maybe a few more new items than what we discovered. Did expect more to come out in August which they indicated in the teaser video we can expect to see. Maybe that's when the cirque items will really come out. 

Still liking the forest head wreath although I can't see myself buying it. I do have some talking tree head guy from Spirit that I could see fashioning into one if I really want one. The GR one is cool. Also like the multi-armed shadow box which I came close to ordering originally. However I still have my sights on that 9 ft TRex guy from Home Depot for my monster movie theme this year though so will probably pass on anything else from what I've already ordered. At least that is what I am thinking now. OK only small thing I might pick up would be the new spiral Gemmy Lightshow spotlight....


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I see today's sitewide discount again excludes Halloween Haven. Kind of irritated with this exclusion on every sale suddenly. I'm finding it a big enough turnoff to just wait for late sales on some of the outrageously priced things. If they are gone, oh well. On the bright side I probably would have ordered a few things if they had fooled me into thinking I was getting a deal with a coupon code.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

halloween71 said:


> I like this to I have some fcg's but I like the looks of it
> http://www.grandinroad.com/pre-lit-hanging-ghost-lady/halloween-haven/newest-additions/1089890


I really like it too. I'm a sucker for ghosts. I'm just waiting for a sale that includes halloween items.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

It's annoying. I'd like to purchase some things as well but given that what I want probably isn't going to sell out, I'd be stupid to purchase until a sale. Especially given I won't display til late September.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I really love the spooky hands coming out of the walls with lanterns. Anyone got a free shipping code or any kind of discount code for them? I can't find one to save my life. This is the first item of theirs in years that I've actually said "ok, yes, I'm buying that." Normally I think they're fun to look at but not much I'd actually want to own for their insane prices.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I see a lot of people are criticizing GR for doing a poor job with their circus theme. Did they actually announce they were doing a circus theme? 
It seems more like they're trying to offer a wide range of things-- lighter on the niche market stuff, which makes sense for any retailer.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Cloe said:


> Add myself to the somewhat dissapointed list. A few things I'd like but if they sell out before a good coupon I won't shed any tears. Quite a change from prior years that I had to do a lot of eliminating before I gave up the house deed.


Same here. I was hoping for some new life-sized figures but it looks as though Eerie Eva and Venetian Victoria are it. Again.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I see a lot of people are criticizing GR for doing a poor job with their circus theme. Did they actually announce they were doing a circus theme?
> It seems more like they're trying to offer a wide range of things-- lighter on the niche market stuff, which makes sense for any retailer.


i am going to say when you have a page called "cirque" on your site and you film a 'behind the scenes' in a circus tent, it's a tease for a circus theme. 

http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/cirque/#w=*&af=cat2:halloweenhaven_cirque cat1:halloweenhaven


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

ooojen said:


> I see a lot of people are criticizing GR for doing a poor job with their circus theme. Did they actually announce they were doing a circus theme?
> It seems more like they're trying to offer a wide range of things-- lighter on the niche market stuff, which makes sense for any retailer.


If you went on to their facebook page when they were advertising their reveal they asked about theme guesses and insinuated in their response to comments about circus/carnevil theme they were right. I didn't see the circus marquee so maybe there is more coming?

EvilMel: What's odd is when entering their site there is a notation of free shipping on all Halloween but no mention of needing a code. I put a small item in my cart and went through checkout and am being charged the shipping. Also, I ordered those hands over the winter with a good coupon. They just arrived yesterday and are accessible if you have any questions about them.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Just a little add here. If I clicked through today's 25% off sitewide email to their site I did get free shipping. The percent off discount is not valad on Halloween items though as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i am going to say when you have a page called "cirque" on your site and you film a 'behind the scenes' in a circus tent, it's a tease for a circus theme.
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/cirque/#w=*&af=cat2:halloweenhaven_cirque cat1:halloweenhaven


So, it's implied, then, as one of several themes. 
edit:
Ah, I see it-- "cirque" is not so much a "theme" (not a Shop by Scene) as one of the sort options for Sort by Style, along with "fun", "mystical", "glam", "colorfall", and "harvest".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> I really love the spooky hands coming out of the walls with lanterns. Anyone got a free shipping code or any kind of discount code for them? I can't find one to save my life. This is the first item of theirs in years that I've actually said "ok, yes, I'm buying that." Normally I think they're fun to look at but not much I'd actually want to own for their insane prices.



EvilMel, there's a Free Shipping on Halloween offer that's been posted for a few days on the website in the Halloween Haven section. Code FIRSTFRIGHT. Offer through Monday, 7/17 at 11:59pm ET. Depending on what you order, if large or heavy enough, the free shipping can sometimes be equal to 20-25% off. 



I mentioned last night that when I checked on my order it showed the Gemmy Palm Reader sign as in stock. Well just checked now and I have a UPS tracking order. Must have just got assigned today because no tracking info available yet. YEAH! Will post a photo if someone doesn't do so first. I'm across country so not always the first to receive.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I waited for a video of the seance board and they posted it on youtube today. I like it, so I ordered it. I wish I could have found a prop builder to buy one from, but couldn't. I did buy a critter/crite from an artist/prop builder today.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got an email this morning that my skull canvas won't ship until 07/24 (was originally supposed to be 07/17). I cleared a wall in my dining room for it, can't wait. I think I will also be ordering the jeweled rat and the crystal ball.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The movie projector product video looks pretty nice. Reminds me of the Haunted typewriter in looks, which I have and love. Wish the projector was a bit larger though.

Definitely liking the spiral Gemmy spot light.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I checked the order I placed from our sneaky peek hunt and see that the Palm Reader Sign is listed as IN STOCK on my order. Originally listed as shipping on 7/17 - now I'm wondering if it will go out earlier. I also ordered the Ouija board and that's still showing board shipping on 7/24. ....I like the video with Madame Zaltana. Nicely staged. And yes the video of her with the head scarf looks weird. Not sure if I'd refer to it as a "baseball cap" exactly, just the whole shot makes her look strange. Otherwise I think their videos are perfect looking as usual.
> 
> I kind of expected today there would be maybe a few more new items than what we discovered. Did expect more to come out in August which they indicated in the teaser video we can expect to see. Maybe that's when the cirque items will really come out.
> 
> Still liking the forest head wreath although I can't see myself buying it. I do have some talking tree head guy from Spirit that I could see fashioning into one if I really want one. The GR one is cool. Also like the multi-armed shadow box which I came close to ordering originally. However I still have my sights on that 9 ft TRex guy from Home Depot for my monster movie theme this year though so will probably pass on anything else from what I've already ordered. At least that is what I am thinking now. OK only small thing I might pick up would be the new spiral Gemmy Lightshow spotlight....


I like the forest head wreath as well. Thought I could try one of those tree faces that you can purchase to hang on your tree as well as your idea of the talking tree head from Spirit.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You know what's funny (or sad)......I am SOO getting into the Halloween mood now, despite the somewhat-of-a-letdown debut from GR.....that it has me searching all of my other go-to online places and no one has anything yet! Boooooo! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Did anyone buy the Skellie-rina music box? I bit the bullet the other day and bought a couple things, including that, and I was just watching the video for it (thanks Kruella for posting!). Anyone else think that she looks like she wobbles? And not just a little, but a LOT? Think that's intentional? Just got an order update this morning for her and she ships 7/24, unless that gets delayed. I'll report back once I get her to let you know if she does indeed wobble.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Palm Reader sign should be here Wednesday. The video looked nice and I think I'll be glad I went with the purple/green sign coloring over the traditional blue/pink offered elsewhere this year. 

If the weather forecast for halloween night is rainy (plan is to set up for Monster Movie DriveIn and concession stand and photo op this year), I think I'll run with a fortune telling parlor theme as a back up. We have a small covered porch area that we can use if it's not too windy and blowing rain that way. Really wish we had a large covered area where set up was never a concern for the one night. I am anxious to use all my fortune telling props but really am excited to be doing the DriveIn. Sometimes I wish Halloween occurred twice a year .


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Aquarius said:


> I like the forest head wreath as well. Thought I could try one of those tree faces that you can purchase to hang on your tree as well as your idea of the talking tree head from Spirit.


I started on this very plan today. I had the tree face and arms, got them on clearance last year and decided to use it as a base. I took clay today and changed some of its features and added the tree limbs to the top of its head. Took a lot of the day to do it but I just messed with it off and on when I would sit to watch tv.
I went out briefly to hobby lobby and michaels to try and gather the other stuff. Got some fern leaves and succulents on clearance from michaels for a really good deal 70% off. I still don't have the wreath base because I'm going to look around some more before I choose. 
Mine isn't going to look exactly like it, I couldn't find the same succulents and my fern leaves are a little different and of course my face isn't going to look anywhere near the same lol.
We will see how it turns out....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got an email saying that my Sinking Heads shipped.

Scheduled Delivery:

Saturday, 07/22/2017 , By End of Day
Last Location:

Departed - Phoenix, AZ, United States, Friday, 07/14/2017


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I completed my crow centerpiece using grandinroad crows. I am very happy with the quality of the crows.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

That looks really good Kruella !! I like those crows too. What did you put around their necks ?


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Got an email saying that my Sinking Heads shipped.
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> 
> ...


Please let us know!!! I really want these and the projector this year!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

The Eternal Rest tombstone and Winged Lady Statue that I ordered way back on May 30 when they offered 25% off *AND* free shipping are on their way to me at long last. Patience pays off  

They will be arriving Thursday.

I wasn't planning to add more tombstones to the yard but I couldn't pass on that deal. Their stones are just so well made I can't help myself 

And I have admired the Eternal Rest stone since it was first offered. Actually it and the Winged Lady would be perfect in my cat cemetery (which is sadly all too real)


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

disembodiedvoice said:


> That looks really good Kruella !! I like those crows too. What did you put around their necks ?


Some have bracelets, some have necklaces..I shopped for jewelry sets for under $5. I bought the punch bowl last year from Home Goods Halloween collection. I filled the bowl with Christmas tree garland made of gold and pearl beads. 


I received the Gothic urn filler yesterday (UPS now delivers Saturday), and I am so thrilled! It's large and very well made. The cage is made of wicker and wire with a gold finial, flowers are red, burgundy, black. All the colors of my son's Halloween wedding!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I do have my eye on that "BEWARE OF" sign, I think it would great in the yard but we do have some pretty wet weather here in October and I am wary of buying anything made of MDF fiberboard.

Anyone have experience with using such material?
And if anyone buys this please post a photo and give your opinion please.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

ironmaiden said:


> I do have my eye on that "BEWARE OF" sign, I think it would great in the yard but we do have some pretty wet weather here in October and I am wary of buying anything made of MDF fiberboard.
> 
> Anyone have experience with using such material?
> And if anyone buys this please post a photo and give your opinion please.
> ...


I've been eyeing this too. I'm pretty sure that is the material that is most often used for tombstones


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The sign description says the sign is made entirely of fiberboard, with metal chains. Doesn't say anything about it having been waterproofed. At that price I'd rather not find out once it gets wet.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The sign description says the sign is made entirely of fiberboard, with metal chains. Doesn't say anything about it having been waterproofed. At that price I'd rather not find out once it gets wet.


You have a good point there. I need my outdoor stuff able to handle the elements. I will wait for reviews to roll in on such a pricey prop.



Now if only I hadn't stumbled on over to Home Depot's site and spotted the T-Rex.....................................................................................................


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

This is a long shot, but did anyone pick up the Day of the Dead bust last year and want to part with it? I oogled it all last year and didn't pull the trigger, and it is not back on Grandin this year. I cannot find it on ebay or anywhere else. Thanks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pipresidente said:


> This is a long shot, but did anyone pick up the Day of the Dead bust last year and want to part with it? I oogled it all last year and didn't pull the trigger, and it is not back on Grandin this year. I cannot find it on ebay or anywhere else. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 427273


I got her last year she is awesome. I am not going to part with her but I wish you luck on finding one for yourself


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got a email on my order 
Thank you for your recent order with Grandin Road. 





We are sorry to inform you that the following merchandise is 


delayed. We apologize for this delay, but anticipate shipping to 


you by the date indicated below. 





157449 Qty: 1 Due: 07/24/2017


Animated Haunted Movie Projector 

am really looking forward to getting this


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

I got the same delay message on that projector. I am really excited to get it after seeing the new video!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ironmaiden said:


> The Eternal Rest tombstone and Winged Lady Statue that I ordered way back on May 30 when they offered 25% off *AND* free shipping are on their way to me at long last. Patience pays off
> 
> They will be arriving Thursday.
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhh I wonder if that means my winged angel statue is shipping too! Just like you I purchased it a few months back during a 25% off + free shipping sale....since I bought the Eternal Rest and My Beloved tombstones last year, I thought it would fo perfect with them. Yay!

Oh and I'm sorry to hear about your cat cemetery (if you mean what I think you mean)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kruella said:


> I completed my crow centerpiece using grandinroad crows. I am very happy with the quality of the crows.
> 
> 
> View attachment 426953
> ...


LOVE what u did here with the crows! Great job!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Ohhhhhh I wonder if that means my winged angel statue is shipping too! Just like you I purchased it a few months back during a 25% off + free shipping sale....since I bought the Eternal Rest and My Beloved tombstones last year, I thought it would fo perfect with them. Yay!
> 
> Oh and I'm sorry to hear about your cat cemetery (if you mean what I think you mean)




I received a shipping email from GR on Saturday (the 14th) saying they had shipped. As you bought it at the same time I would imagine you will be getting it this week too. Can't pass up a sale like that eh?

 Yes, sadly it is a real cat cemetery. Four of our own and two from our neighborhood that were homeless are buried in the garden. The strays were killed by cars, (my own cats were strictly indoors). We did not want them tossed in the land fill like garbage. They deserved better than that.

The beautiful little calico in the photo was our last cat. She passed away three years ago. She was only eight.

After that heartbreak we got our first dog


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I notice that a lot of you are interested in the projector. I happen to work at Big Lots and we have the EXACT same item in our collection this year (only cheaper!). I managed to grab one at an employee sample sale and it is AWESOME! The Halloween buyer swore me to secrecy before she would show me the collection this spring, but it's now posted online, so all bets are off!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kruella said:


> I've been eyeing this too. I'm pretty sure that is the material that is most often used for tombstones


If you mean the GR tombstones, they're made out of either a polystone or polyresin, which are definitely suitable to be outside in the elements. Although after a few years, any vibrant coloring may begin to fade. Luckily with the tombstones, there are no vibrant colors! But I thought I'd still mention it. I have a couple of fawn statues I got from Design Toscano a few years back, and I have them outside in my garden beds and the colors have dedinitely muted over time.

As for the Beware sign, fiberboard is definitely not something I would leave outdoors in an uncovered area for the whole season, especially if you live in an area that gets a lot of rain. The description makes no mention of any kind of waterproofing (even if they did, I personally wouldn't keep it outside because, well, it's MDF). MDF just isn't as durable as plywood. It's kind of lame they advertise it in an open-yard setting in the photos.

The only way I would buy it is if I had a covered porch....it would probably be ok there!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

maggiesvineyard said:


> If you mean the GR tombstones, they're made out of either a polystone or polyresin, which are definitely suitable to be outside in the elements. Although after a few years, any vibrant coloring may begin to fade. Luckily with the tombstones, there are no vibrant colors! But I thought I'd still mention it. I have a couple of fawn statues I got from Design Toscano a few years back, and I have them outside in my garden beds and the colors have dedinitely muted over time.
> 
> As for the Beware sign, fiberboard is definitely not something I would leave outdoors in an uncovered area for the whole season, especially if you live in an area that gets a lot of rain. The description makes no mention of any kind of waterproofing (even if they did, I personally wouldn't keep it outside because, well, it's MDF). MDF just isn't as durable as plywood. It's kind of lame they advertise it in an open-yard setting in the photos.
> 
> The only way I would buy it is if I had a covered porch....it would probably be ok there!


After buying the large horse from Home Depot this morning and those two GR items I blew my budget and will not be getting this sign. 
But you are right, the material is poorly suited for outdoors.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ironmaiden said:


> I received a shipping email from GR on Saturday (the 14th) saying they had shipped. As you bought it at the same time I would imagine you will be getting it this week too. Can't pass up a sale like that eh?
> 
> Yes, sadly it is a real cat cemetery. Four of our own and two from our neighborhood that were homeless are buried in the garden. The strays were killed by cars, my own cats were strictly indoors. I did not want them tossed in the land fill like garbage. They deserved better than that.
> 
> ...


Well that's really nice that you found a place for them! I have 2 "urns" from my previous babies, they're more like little wooden boxes with carving on the top....I agree, you can't just let them become landfill somewhere. I'll do the same with my current 3 when it's their time. When I die I'll be the girl who had all those little wooden boxes! LOL. But you know what? They're just as precious as any other family member.

Regarding the dog.....you do know that cats outlive dogs right? Well for the most part anyway


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Eviejenn said:


> I notice that a lot of you are interested in the projector. I happen to work at Big Lots and we have the EXACT same item in our collection this year (only cheaper!). I managed to grab one at an employee sample sale and it is AWESOME! The Halloween buyer swore me to secrecy before she would show me the collection this spring, but it's now posted online, so all bets are off!


I see reference to it in the "collection" but it doesn't appear to be on the site to actually purchase (either it sold out already, hard to believe, or they pulled it?) Not that it matters for me anyway, since I already bought one on GR. Good to know that you like it, though!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ironmaiden said:


> After buying the large horse from Home Depot this morning and those two GR items I blew my budget and will not be getting this sign.
> But you are right, the material is poorly suited for outdoors.


Oh my! You bought the horse? I'm guessing no sale on that? I would love to buy one myself but with all my Halloween decor I'm gonna have to start parking in the driveway instead of in the garage! LOL


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

I got my ghost lady today! I was skeptical before it got dark, but I love her! I hung her from the curtain rod over the air vent so the air makes her move! Photos don't do her justice.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Also, she probably only costs like $4 to make, and I know others in this forum have made these, but I love her anyway since I don't have the time to make one. Here's another photo - darker out.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

pipresidente said:


> I got my ghost lady today! I was skeptical before it got dark, but I love her! I hung her from the curtain rod over the air vent so the air makes her move! Photos don't do her justice.


She looks amazing!!! She was the one item I really want from GR. And your pictures make her look even better. Thanks for sharing them. I have time to make things but everytime I do it ends up looking sad.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

that ghost lady is pretty cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was looking through old photos I've saved to my computer the other day looking for something non-halloween related and stumbled upon a 2015 photo from Roger's Garden's display. The GR shadow box with the lady with many arms was on the wall! I was shocked. Thought I would mention it. I'll see if I can link to the RG image as they had 2 other shadow boxes up on the sideshow wall and it made me wonder if GR will carry those too when they finally release their cirque theme.


Found it. It was part of their _Something Wicked This Way Comes_ carnival theme. Can't link to just one photo so scan down to the section with the black and white vertical striped wall paper. It's captioned "Sideshow Tent". Features Rose and Mary the Two-Headed Lady and Butters the Lobster Boy. Serpentina the Six Armed Lady is smack in the middle of the wall. Had no idea those were animated shadow boxes on the wall. 

http://rogersgardens.com/halloween-2015/


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Pulled the image of the Rogers Gardens shadowboxes - attached:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep that's them. Thanks for the assist Frankie's Girl.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The shadow boxes actually look like they are different. If you watch the video on Roger Gardens site (fast forward to the end), the movement is quite different....as well as the woman's body. It's subtle, but definitely different! I would love to find the others though....the two headed lady and lobster boy....that would make a great wall display with all 3 just like in the RG photo!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pipresidente said:


> Also, she probably only costs like $4 to make, and I know others in this forum have made these, but I love her anyway since I don't have the time to make one. Here's another photo - darker out.


She looks awesome! Great, thanks....now I have added yet another item on my to-buy list! LOL


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think there's going to be anything else relisted. I read a comment from GR on Facebook where somebody was asking about the availability of a prop and they said that what you see is the full assortment for 2017. So...hate to pop the bubble of hope but I think this is it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

well, that's a bummer. I was hoping for more..but...i won't be spending much more money there.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

*double post*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> Got an email saying that my Sinking Heads shipped.
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> 
> ...


I want those to.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

There are enough items this year for me to spend money on, I don't need anymore! LOL


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got our spider today


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Windborn said:


> Got our spider today
> 
> View attachment 427978


I just shivered in my boots.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

egads that's a huge spider!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Windborn said:


> Got our spider today
> 
> View attachment 427978


WOW that thing is huge!


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I started on this very plan today. I had the tree face and arms, got them on clearance last year and decided to use it as a base. I took clay today and changed some of its features and added the tree limbs to the top of its head. Took a lot of the day to do it but I just messed with it off and on when I would sit to watch tv.
> I went out briefly to hobby lobby and michaels to try and gather the other stuff. Got some fern leaves and succulents on clearance from michaels for a really good deal 70% off. I still don't have the wreath base because I'm going to look around some more before I choose.
> Mine isn't going to look exactly like it, I couldn't find the same succulents and my fern leaves are a little different and of course my face isn't going to look anywhere near the same lol.
> We will see how it turns out....



I am sure it will look great and for a fraction of the cost. Post pictures when you have completed it.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I got my Gothic Urn Fillers! I tempted to just leave them on the patio until October.

I want the matching wreath as well but I'm going to wait for a Halloween coupon that actually works. 

They have gotten enough money out of me thus year.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> I don't think there's going to be anything else relisted. I read a comment from GR on Facebook where somebody was asking about the availability of a prop and they said that what you see is the full assortment for 2017. So...hate to pop the bubble of hope but I think this is it.


I saw the same, Kenneth. They said their entire assortment for the year is now live. No NY set up, and no photo contest this year. I am really surprised that unless I missed it there is no new lifesize props. This year seems to be really steering to mainly the "upscale" glam type of pricey decor. A lot are nice but it does seem maybe they are catering to a specific crowd only and they are banking on selling the bulk of it at their set price without coupons. JMHO but I am a little disapointed this year at their selection and the exclusion of Halloween items with every sitewide offer they have had as I usually have ordered quite a bit of stuff by now. Normally at this time this thread is hopping with everyone drooling over their wants. Seems very quiet, very little excitement this year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Pumpkin215 said:


> I got my Gothic Urn Fillers! I tempted to just leave them on the patio until October.
> 
> I want the matching wreath as well but I'm going to wait for a Halloween coupon that actually works.
> 
> They have gotten enough money out of me thus year.


Looks great with the urn too! How do you like that one? I contemplated on getting the black one the other day in the same style, but I ended up not getting it. I always buy planters and urns in pairs so I didn't pull the trigger because of the cost.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

pipresidente said:


> Also, she probably only costs like $4 to make, and I know others in this forum have made these, but I love her anyway since I don't have the time to make one. Here's another photo - darker out.


What did you light her with? A spotlight and inside or out? I love how she looks, I may have to get this one.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Cloe said:


> I saw the same, Kenneth. They said their entire assortment for the year is now live. No NY set up, and no photo contest this year. I am really surprised that unless I missed it there is no new lifesize props. This year seems to be really steering to mainly the "upscale" glam type of pricey decor. A lot are nice but it does seem maybe they are catering to a specific crowd only and they are banking on selling the bulk of it at their set price without coupons. JMHO but I am a little disapointed this year at their selection and the exclusion of Halloween items with every sitewide offer they have had as I usually have ordered quite a bit of stuff by now. Normally at this time this thread is hopping with everyone drooling over their wants. Seems very quiet, very little excitement this year.



Yeah, I get what you're saying. I actually didn't know they weren't doing a contest or NY pop up this year, so that's a little disappointing. There just really wasn't a big splash...I mean everything was pretty much available to see and order prior to their "lights on" date. And I don't really understand why the full video is being released early August?? To me, the video for your collection should come out WITH your product and then your catalogs should be sent out soon after. 

And i'm not sure what they're doing with this Halloween exclusions nonsense...just glad I got what i wanted while I could before they implemented the exclusions.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cloe said:


> I saw the same, Kenneth. They said their entire assortment for the year is now live. No NY set up, and no photo contest this year. I am really surprised that unless I missed it there is no new lifesize props. This year seems to be really steering to mainly the "upscale" glam type of pricey decor. A lot are nice but it does seem maybe they are catering to a specific crowd only and they are banking on selling the bulk of it at their set price without coupons. JMHO but I am a little disapointed this year at their selection and the exclusion of Halloween items with every sitewide offer they have had as I usually have ordered quite a bit of stuff by now. Normally at this time this thread is hopping with everyone drooling over their wants. Seems very quiet, very little excitement this year.


How do you know there is no contest or NY pop up shop this year? I don't think either of those would be announced this early. A few people have commented about stuff being released later, but I don't recall them ever doing that. Somehow I think that idea pops up every year though. Am I wrong in thinking that they actually released their collection earlier this year? I think we have to keep in mind all the snooping to get those SKUS early. Most of this stuff is new for the "normies" even though we've been looking at it for weeks. I do hope they knock off this Halloween exclusion stuff soon though. That is one change that is not welcomed this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Their Halloween exclusion is most likely so they can get full price for as long as they can on as many Halloween items as they can & I can't blame them for that. My problem is I want that dang witchmoon wreath but I just can't do it until I get at least ONE discount for it. Anything off would at least let me justify it in my brain & bank account.

What's so silly is that I know I've spent that much & more on combined purchases, I just don't think I've ever spent that much on a single thing & certainly not on a wreath (of all things).

My sinking heads should be here this weekend. I'll post pics when I get them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's funny how we sometimes justify buying or not buying something. I do the same thing. Given the price of the wreath, you probably would be wise to order when there's a 20-?% off on it rather than the free shipping like there is now. In fact % off and free shipping might be the best in your case even if the % isn't that high. How much does it cost to ship normally? It looks like it could be oversized.

I just got my Palm Reader sign from GR yesterday. Of course I was probably the last stop for him after waiting all day for delivery. I left the house after 7:30 pm to pick up my husband and still no package, but it was at the door when we got home. The weight on the item from GR's site is listed at 3 lbs. and from the UPS tracking they charge GR for dimensional shipping weight of 26 lbs. It's a thin, somewhat large rectangular box it comes in but still. Ridiculous IMO. GR out absorbs the cost among all of it's merchandise I guess because I think they have kept shipping pretty reasonable.

Just grabbed these pictures of the sign from inside my pitch black garage. I really like it and am glad I went with the GR exclusive colors on it (as opposed to the traditional sign in blue and pink). Also took a picture of the plug and short circuit control switch on it. The control switch is zip tied to the frame but can be cut free and placed a bit away from the lit sign. Bought it on that one day sale GR had ($25 off every $100) when we snuck under before they excluded halloween, so effectively instead of 79.00 got it for 54.00 (although GR adjusts price with other item ordered and billed me 60.01 for it, checked and still worked out that I got the $50 off the two items purchased). Given other places are selling the blue/pink sign for around $55-60, the sale gave me about the same price but for the more halloweeny colors.


















Here it is from a distance in the garage. Very legible. Color difference between these photos and one above is the camera. Love the flashing hand!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> My problem is I want that dang witchmoon wreath but I just can't do it until I get at least ONE discount for it.


I just PMed you with a possible lead.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just received the Eternal Rest tombstone and I am very pleased with the level of detail and craftsmanship. 
It was worth it, particularly with the free shipping and 25% discount


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Their tombstones Are really nicely detailed and good quality.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got an email today that my skull canvas shipped today, I should have it by the 26th! I can't wait.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> pipresidente said:
> 
> 
> > Also, she probably only costs like $4 to make, and I know others in this forum have made these, but I love her anyway since I don't have the time to make one. Here's another photo - darker out.
> ...


I didn't light her at all. That's how she looks in the dark. She has one on off switch (battery powered), and is made of a clear plastic form with white tulle over the top. Inside the form there are two connected blue LED lights- one at the top and one at the bottom. When I first saw this and turned it on in daylight I thought I would return her- no way could the two lights do it. But when it was dark I saw the effect. Pretty cool. And not a bad price point considering what these props run us.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It's funny how we sometimes justify buying or not buying something. I do the same thing. Given the price of the wreath, you probably would be wise to order when there's a 20-?% off on it rather than the free shipping like there is now. In fact % off and free shipping might be the best in your case even if the % isn't that high. How much does it cost to ship normally? It looks like it could be oversized.
> 
> I just got my Palm Reader sign from GR yesterday. Of course I was probably the last stop for him after waiting all day for delivery. I left the house after 7:30 pm to pick up my husband and still no package, but it was at the door when we got home. The weight on the item from GR's site is listed at 3 lbs. and from the UPS tracking they charge GR for dimensional shipping weight of 26 lbs. It's a thin, somewhat large rectangular box it comes in but still. Ridiculous IMO. GR out absorbs the cost among all of it's merchandise I guess because I think they have kept shipping pretty reasonable.
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS SO GOOD!!!! Mine should be here tomorrow according to my tracking!! I can't wait! I didn't realize it came with an option to turn the short circuit off...that's a nice feature. And I agree, I like the colors on this one way more than what is offered elsewhere...glad I also jumped on this one while the discount worked.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

ironmaiden said:


> Just received the Eternal Rest tombstone and I am very pleased with the level of detail and craftsmanship.
> It was worth it, particularly with the free shipping and 25% discount
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously debated on this all winter with the different discounts but never pulled the trigger because reviews on this and beloved complained about size. Are you happy with the height?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a heads up for anyone who ordered the Spirit Board or is planning to do so soon. I placed my order on 6/23 before they excluded Halloween from their sale, so an early order and before the item was even up on the site, and then it was expected to ship on 7/24. Just received an email from cs (customer service) which always gives you pause because it usually means delayed or cancelled items. This time it was announcing a delay. Now expected to ship 7/31 (although interestingly the website today is saying 7/25). I was looking forward to seeing this prop more than the Palm Reader sign (which I absolutely love) so am disappointed I'll have to wait longer. Anyone else getting the cs email?

I have Madame Zaltana who has her tarot cards as a prop accessory. The spirit board is for my Oriental Trading Madame Misery who will do seances in her tent area.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

ironmaiden said:


> Just received the Eternal Rest tombstone and I am very pleased with the level of detail and craftsmanship.
> It was worth it, particularly with the free shipping and 25% discount
> 
> 
> ...


I love this stone but never ordered it because my cemetery is on a hill. Given the feet in the back, I think it might be a problem to have the stone positioned on a slope. Alternatively though, the feet might help keep this from falling forward. Do you have any thoughts on that? I really wanted this one so I'm curious as to what you think. Thanks!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Cloe said:


> I seriously debated on this all winter with the different discounts but never pulled the trigger because reviews on this and beloved complained about size. Are you happy with the height?


Cloe, most of my stones are in the 30" range except the smaller stones that I got from Walgreens and Target a few years ago. Those I display in the front of our house as it is closer to the street. The taller stones are in the actual cemetery we set up on the side of our house. This tombstone is indeed shorter but the width is impressive and the 360 degree detail is incredible. 

I will display this one in the front of the house _because_ of the height and I can better keep an eye on it 

Here's a bit of perspective, I was able to get the dog to finally stand still for a picture


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

pipresidente said:


> I love this stone but never ordered it because my cemetery is on a hill. Given the feet in the back, I think it might be a problem to have the stone positioned on a slope. Alternatively though, the feet might help keep this from falling forward. Do you have any thoughts on that? I really wanted this one so I'm curious as to what you think. Thanks!!



We also live on a knoll, the front of our house is very, very steep. I am limited in what I can display there although I do have a flatter area up near the house. That is where I put the smaller tombstones and other decor.

The side yard is not as steep and that is where we set up the main cemetery with the large stones. The tall columns do have to be leveled so hubby uses plywood pieces under them for that purpose.
My older stones came with spikes to secure them to the ground. The newer ones do not so we made our own by using twine and tent spikes. You wrap the twine around the bottom of the stone and tie it to a tent spike that you place in the ground _behind_ the stone. This gives them stability in the wind (we always end up with heavy rains and a windstorm in Oct)

Now as to this particular stone, the fact it is wide and has the feet in the back seems to give it more stability than any other one I own. It is not "front" heavy so-to-speak. Everything will depend upon just how steep your slope is but this particular one may work for you. I will take it out and test it.

Ok I'm back. I hauled it to the slope and tested it in several spots. The steep area under our oak tree the stone was ready to fall forward immediately. I moved it down the lawn to the area where we set up the cemetery and it was much more steady. But this one will be displayed in the front of the house where it's flatter and will show up better (and I can keep an eye on it. )
I will still anchor it using the tent spike method just to be sure because it may fall forward in a strong wind.

Bottom line, if you are any kind of a hill I would anchor it.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

They make beautiful tombstones...I have a few of them now...just got one today


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> They make beautiful tombstones...I have a few of them now...just got one today



Which one did you pick up?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ironmaiden said:


> Cloe, most of my stones are in the 30" range except the smaller stones that I got from Walgreens and Target a few years ago. Those I display in the front of our house as it is closer to the street. The taller stones are in the actual cemetery we set up on the side of our house. This tombstone is indeed shorter but the width is impressive and the 360 degree detail is incredible.
> 
> I will display this one in the front of the house _because_ of the height and I can better keep an eye on it
> 
> ...


All I can think of is the Stonehenge scene from Spinal Tap!! Because I'm the person that pays zero attention to the dimensions listed on the item so when things show up I'm either flabbergasted at the ginormous size of something I thought was going to be little or the teeny size of something I thought was going to be ginormous!

I got my sinking heads today & well, it's a mixed bag.

They're sorta heavy, but not that super heavy resin, the middle one feels like it could topple easily, mostly because of the design of it, but that would be an easy fix.

My biggest complaint about it is the paint job. I will definitely be repainting them. The base paint job is OK, they look like grey busts, but the "moss," "dirt" & "aging" looks like a 3 year old sponged it on. It's pretty sloppy. But, once again, an easily fix.

They don't scream "Halloween" so you could easily leave out all year depending on your weather. Which is what I may do, they do have a good overall look but I'll bring them in for winter. I may sit them in our pond once it's finished, I don't know yet but I do know they'll be outside until it's too cold to leave them out.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the looks of them.
I was thinking the taller one would look good on a tombstone.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

A little ticked right now. I ordered many things at the beginning of the year that kept popping onto their site. One of the last but better late than never things I ordered was Victoria and the Spell speaking witch. Victoria came today and it made me think where is my witch. Went through my emails and saw the expected ship for her was 07/11. Checked my order status and they cancelled it. No e-mail or anything and it is still available on their site. Got a great price of $71.20 with a $14.00 ship charge. Guess they figured screw her lets just sell them to others for a higher price now that Halloween is near. Anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> All I can think of is the Stonehenge scene from Spinal Tap!! Because I'm the person that pays zero attention to the dimensions listed on the item so when things show up I'm either flabbergasted at the ginormous size of something I thought was going to be little or the teeny size of something I thought was going to be ginormous!
> 
> I got my sinking heads today & well, it's a mixed bag.
> 
> ...


Oh my...... that paint job is horrible! I would surely leave feedback! I know your redo will be so much better than that


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Cloe said:


> A little ticked right now. I ordered many things at the beginning of the year that kept popping onto their site. One of the last but better late than never things I ordered was Victoria and the Spell speaking witch. Victoria came today and it made me think where is my witch. Went through my emails and saw the expected ship for her was 07/11. Checked my order status and they cancelled it. No e-mail or anything and it is still available on their site. Got a great price of $71.20 with a $14.00 ship charge. Guess they figured screw her lets just sell them to others for a higher price now that Halloween is near. Anyone else ever have this happen?


Definitely call them. I have always had good service from them, i am sure if you call they will reinstate the order.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

RCIAG said:


> All I can think of is the Stonehenge scene from Spinal Tap!! Because I'm the person that pays zero attention to the dimensions listed on the item so when things show up I'm either flabbergasted at the ginormous size of something I thought was going to be little or the teeny size of something I thought was going to be ginormous!
> 
> I got my sinking heads today & well, it's a mixed bag.
> 
> ...



Whoa! That is one awful paint job! Good thing you are able to fix that yourself, alot of people cannot - or will not - do that.
Of course the point is you shouldn't _have_ to. You paid good $$ for these, they weren't purchased from the GR outlet store for leftover factory seconds! 

Oh and my dog, Brutus, enjoyed the Spinal Tap reference. The Stonehenge scene gets me every time. Hubby and I watch it frequently and still laugh. We even memorized the dialog.

_David St. Hubbins:
I do not, for one, think that the problem was that the band was down. I think that the problem *may* have been, that there was a Stonehenge monument on the stage that was in danger of being *crushed* by a *dwarf*. Alright? That tended to understate the hugeness of the object.

Ian Faith:
I really think you're just making much too big a thing out of it.

Derek Smalls:
Making a big thing out of it would have been a good idea._


Sorry, I couldn't help myself


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree that I shouldn't have to paint them for $80 but that's the crapshoot I went with to get them early & have them. They'll be fine once I repaint. 

I'm also kinda glad to take one for the team so others can weigh their options on whether or not to purchase them. They weren't supercrazy expensive but it's enough money that if you don't, won't, or can't repaint them then you can skip 'em & spend that money elsewhere.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I second that you should reach out and at least get reimbursed for the horrible paint job on that middle head. They're expensive enough that you shouldn't be able to tell someone went heavy-handed with the sponge. Emailing the photos you already took to customer service might be worth a try and is easier than calling.

They might even be able to send you one head without asking for all of them to be returned since that's the problem child.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

HereForTheBoose said:


> I second that you should reach out and at least get reimbursed for the horrible paint job on that middle head. They're expensive enough that you shouldn't be able to tell someone went heavy-handed with the sponge. Emailing the photos you already took to customer service might be worth a try and is easier than calling.
> 
> They might even be able to send you one head without asking for all of them to be returned since that's the problem child.


I agree with this, I would call and see if they can do anything, although I'm sure you can redo the paint job with no problem. the middle head is the one that stands out as crazy....who the hell thought they did a good job with this lol ?? Last year I ordered the little mice that was supposed to come with two each of 3 different poses, mine showed up with only 2 poses so I called and they sent me out a whole new set and let me keep the ones that were wrong. At first she was just going to send me 2 of the pose I was missing but decided it was easier to just send the whole thing....I ended up with a lot of mice but it was appreciated.
on a positive note, they do seem bigger than what I imagined , overall i think they are pretty cool.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been lucky enough to only have to make 2 returns though I did receive another defective item recently that needs to be returned. There is no exchange with them. It's only a return, recharge and credit when they get the old one back. Which can be annoying tying up funds if it was a big purchase and trying to get the same price you originally paid. I'm guessing they would want all the heads back and chances are you may get similar or possibly worse. A mossy look definitely adds to the prop but not like that lol. I would think it can be fixed pretty easy though. When thumbing through this thread it left me wondering what happened to the Circus sign and lighted rings they showed us in the teaser? Quality issues there maybe?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Cloe said:


> I seriously debated on this all winter with the different discounts but never pulled the trigger because reviews on this and beloved complained about size. Are you happy with the height?


I bought this one too (last year) and thought I'd answer your question too. Could it be bigger? Yes, it would be great if it were a tad bigger, but in order to make it realistic (i.e. so the woman draped over was life size) it would have to be way bigger. But somehow, it still works well the size it is and looks really good in your yard. Would I pay full price for it? No. But with 25% off plus free shipping, it makes this one very much worth it. 

What I also like about it is that it includes a ground stake to keep it secure in the ground.....not necessarily needed, but someone mentioned their graveyard was on a hill so that would definitely help in that case.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I got Herbert & Jasper! I love them! My pic doesn't do them justice.
> 
> They're mache with felt leaves & a wire vine. They're overpriced for mache but a great quality nonetheless. They're pretty light too. I wouldn't leave them outside if it were raining or if it were windy so they'll most like be more indoor decor for me or only put outside in the right conditions. They don't light up but if you wanted to cut them up I don't think it would be hard to do but I like them as they are & if I wanted them lit I'd wait for a sale & buy another pair to chop up. The sticker on the bottom says "Made in Phillipines."


I bit the bullet and bought both Jasper and Herbert, too, and received them a few days ago. I have to be honest, I'm not as thrilled with them as you. I wish I could be....I reallllllly wanted to be, because I thought they were so darn cute, but I just can't. 

My main reason is price. I always weigh value vs. quality, and the quality of these definitely do not justify the cost at $69. I knew they were made out of paper mache going in, but I have other paper mache decorations that feel more substantial than these. I feel like if I squeezed too hard, it would puncture a hole in them. The other reason is the "handpaint" job on them just doesn't feel very handpainted to me.....it feels very mechanical, like with the eyebrows. The only part that looks genuinely handpainted are the eyes. Everything else looks machine painted. Which would have been fine had they not have stated they were handpainted, which I assume is why they are priced as high as they are.

They are super cute though, and I'd still buy them if they were cheaper. For $69 I expect more.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ironmaiden said:


> We also live on a knoll, the front of our house is very, very steep. I am limited in what I can display there although I do have a flatter area up near the house. That is where I put the smaller tombstones and other decor.
> 
> The side yard is not as steep and that is where we set up the main cemetery with the large stones. The tall columns do have to be leveled so hubby uses plywood pieces under them for that purpose.
> My older stones came with spikes to secure them to the ground. The newer ones do not so we made our own by using twine and tent spikes. You wrap the twine around the bottom of the stone and tie it to a tent spike that you place in the ground _behind_ the stone. This gives them stability in the wind (we always end up with heavy rains and a windstorm in Oct)
> ...



Oh I didn't realize the new ones didn't come with the built-in stake! I bought my Eternal Rest and My Beloved tombstones last year and they came with built-in stakes, but bought the Winged Angel this year (actually back in March) and she did not come with one. Which is kinda ironic because out of the 3, the Angel is the one that needs it the most, even if your yard is flat. I also bought the Welcome tombstone w/vulture (again back in March), but haven't received it yet so I guess I shouldn't expect it to come with one either? lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Funny I got a second email from GR's cs address in a few days and this one regrets to inform me that the Spirit Board will be further delayed in shipping...from the prior update of 7/25....to now 7/26. Kind of surprised they even sent it out for one day difference. I did notice that they had updated the website to reflect the 7/25 date the other day. Just hope this item doesn't become the months' long pumpkins delay purchase of a few years ago.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Oh I didn't realize the new ones didn't come with the built-in stake! I bought my Eternal Rest and My Beloved tombstones last year and they came with built-in stakes, but bought the Winged Angel this year (actually back in March) and she did not come with one. Which is kinda ironic because out of the 3, the Angel is the one that needs it the most, even if your yard is flat. I also bought the Welcome tombstone w/vulture (again back in March), but haven't received it yet so I guess I shouldn't expect it to come with one either? lol


That is very interesting....My Eternal Rest and The Winged Angel did not come with the ground stake as I mentioned before. However your's did and that was only a year ago. 

I have the Vulture that you speak of, along with the Raven and they were purchased about 3 years ago. Neither came with a stake.
The Enter If You Dare and Rest In Pieces tombstones are even older, perhaps 5 years and they both came with stakes. In fact the Rest In Pieces I believe came with _two_


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I bought this one too (last year) and thought I'd answer your question too. Could it be bigger? Yes, it would be great if it were a tad bigger, but in order to make it realistic (i.e. so the woman draped over was life size) it would have to be way bigger. But somehow, it still works well the size it is and looks really good in your yard. Would I pay full price for it? No. But with 25% off plus free shipping, it makes this one very much worth it.
> 
> What I also like about it is that it includes a ground stake to keep it secure in the ground.....not necessarily needed, but someone mentioned their graveyard was on a hill so that would definitely help in that case.


The Beloved Tombstone is impressive not for its height. It is the unusual width that compensates for that. It is good to have a varying size and style of tombstone too.
Also the level of detail is amazing. This would work well as a three season pet (or human) memorial. The sadness depicted by the weeping lady even breaks my heart when I think of those I have lost.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ironmaiden said:


> The Beloved Tombstone is impressive not for its height. It is the unusual width that compensates for that. It is good to have a varying size and style of tombstone too.
> Also the level of detail is amazing. This would work well as a three season pet (or human) memorial. The sadness depicted by the weeping lady even breaks my heart when I think of those I have lost.


Yup, the width is definitely great! The 360 feature is pretty fantastic as well.....that's what I really hate about the cheap foam ones, even though the fronts are ok, the backs are pretty lame. Guess it depends on where you stage your graveyard. I don't have much room to dedicate to a full blown graveyard so I have to make do with my front yard, and I definitely need my tombstones to look like tombstones from all angles!

Oh and I agree, the woman draped over both the Eternal Rest and My Beloved add an additional element to them that evokes sadness....you can't say that about a lot of tombstones out there. Makes it feel more authentic IMO.

So yeah. Definitely one of my favorite GR purchases for sure


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ironmaiden said:


> That is very interesting....My Eternal Rest and The Winged Angel did not come with the ground stake as I mentioned before. However your's did and that was only a year ago.
> 
> I have the Vulture that you speak of, along with the Raven and they were purchased about 3 years ago. Neither came with a stake.
> The Enter If You Dare and Rest In Pieces tombstones are even older, perhaps 5 years and they both came with stakes. In fact the Rest In Pieces I believe came with _two_


Since they've carried these for a few years now, I'm betting it's just a mix of old and new stock in their warehouse. It does seem odd that they would remove that feature, but I guess just like every company does, they look for ways to reduce the cost of making an item but still sell it at the same price (or higher) as the years go on.

I definitely need to find a way to secure the Winged Angel....I don't think it would take much wind or even the smallest of storms to knock her over. Luckily though she's just in a bed of mulch so she won't break if she does!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well projector is pushed out again now it says ship dated of 27th will see


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I emailed GR about my heads so we'll see. I'm not even sure what I want from them. I don't want another set because they may be just as bad if not worse. Money off something else maybe? I dunno, I'll see if they offer anything.

There was no place to attach images so I'll send those if they want them.

Ya think they'd trade me that wreath I covet? I know they wouldn't but if they refunded my $80 for the heads I could put it towards the wreath.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Pretty sure we had a discussion some pages back about using a spirit ball with the fortune teller set up. I think I mentioned that I ordered the red orb spirit ball from Target instead of buying one from GR and the Target one arrived today so just posted a photo and review of it under the Target thread. Seem to recall someone asking if I would let them know what I thought so here's the link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/174273-target-halloween-2017-a-9.html#post2192778.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is the response from GR customer service. I think I'm just going with the $25 refund because the packaging has been recycled & disposed of & I really don't wanna bother repackaging & shiping & yaddayaddayadda.


> I am sorry to hear your Garden Heads arrived in this poor of condition, how disappointing! This item is able to be returned for a full refund or we would be happy to exchange it for you.
> 
> Below are the options available for exchange:
> 
> ...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah I would take the 25.00.
I am sure you can make them work somewhere.
I am still goin to order them with plans to part them out 1 on a tombstone not sure about the others yet.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

looks like grandin has a few items on amazon.I have never seen the arch way I really like the growler.Dont know if these are left overs or what since its like 4 items.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_...&keywords=grandin+road&ie=UTF8&qid=1501009612


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I remember that archway, almost ordered it! Been a few years. Not sure but it might have sold for about that price. I know one or two people back on the forum ordered it back then and sure there's a review of it somewhere in an old GR thread. It is huge and you really need the room to set it up and display it. Think that was the nail in the coffin for me.

I know Design Toscano has spread out their marketing arm over the years, selling some stuff even through retail stores like Kmart and discounters like HomeGoods. I bought a vampire bat Welcome sign from Design Toscano's Amazon account after it had left their web. I did notice however that it's not GrandinRoad selling those items but third parties. The items listed on Amazon were originally sold by Grandinroad so that's why you are seeing "by Grandinroad" in the item title.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> yeah I would take the 25.00.
> I am sure you can make them work somewhere.
> I am still goin to order them with plans to part them out 1 on a tombstone not sure about the others yet.


That's what I'm doing. I'm also sending them the pics so they can see what they're selling people.

Even if I had the original packaging I'd still keep them because I do like them & I'm capable of repainting them. If that weren't the case, I'd ask for a full refund or return them for a new set.

GR really has become hit or miss the last couple of years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Checked GrandinRoad's site this a.m. and saw that the Animated Spirit Board looked available to order now. Figured their shipment came in and I'd be getting an email saying it shipped (my early preorder's last update said it would ship tomorrow, 7/26). Just checked my order status and it's shipped out and I have a UPS ground tracking number on it. Should hopefully have a delivery date from UPS tomorrow sometime. 

I am looking forward to seeing this board in person. I love the typewriter I got from them last year and hoping this will be of similar quality (my red typewriter keys moved in the correct order). Not expecting to order anything else prop-wise and actually I'm in pretty good shape with my other orders from other online places. Everything has shipped now with the exception of a haunted microphone from Target that isn't expected until September so feeling pretty good to get the items I really liked out of the way early this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Checked GrandinRoad's site this a.m. and saw that the Animated Spirit Board looked available to order now. Figured their shipment came in and I'd be getting an email saying it shipped (my early preorder's last update said it would ship tomorrow, 7/26). Just checked my order status and it's shipped out and I have a UPS ground tracking number on it. Should hopefully have a delivery date from UPS tomorrow sometime.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing this board in person. I love the typewriter I got from them last year and hoping this will be of similar quality (my red typewriter keys moved in the correct order). Not expecting to order anything else prop-wise and actually I'm in pretty good shape with my other orders from other online places. Everything has shipped now with the exception of a haunted microphone from Target that isn't expected until September so feeling pretty good to get the items I really liked out of the way early this year.


i absolutely LOVE the haunted typewriter and it's going to look awesome on the beautiful 'new' antique desk I just bought for my Hallloween space. <3


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> I got her last year she is awesome. I am not going to part with her but I wish you luck on finding one for yourself


I found the Day of the Dead bust on EBay in the UK! She is "Nemesis Now Catrina" and various sites in the UK sell her. I received her today and you are right! She is by far my favorite indoor prop. I am so sad that Grandin doesn't have her again this year for anyone else who missed out. But there are some floating around!


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

I just got a notification that my haunted movie projector shipped! If no one beats me to it, I'll post when it is received.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

From GR customer service:


> Thank you for your understanding and for accepting our discount offer to keep these items rather than return them. We are pleased to hear that you are crafty and can use your talent to make these even better!
> 
> I have submitted these photos to corporate to review with the vendor. Please allow 24-48 business hours for this refund ($25.00) to post to your Paypal account.
> 
> Im glad I was able to help. Thank you for allowing me to assist you and I hope you enjoy the rest of your day!


They also sent me a 15% off coupon too. 

I'm glad they're sending the pics to the vendor. What the vendor will do with it I don't know. Probably nothing. If anyone else gets these busts let us know how they look.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

pipresidente said:


> I just got a notification that my haunted movie projector shipped! If no one beats me to it, I'll post when it is received.


I'm strongly considering getting one, so if you can post pics and your thoughts when you get it that would be great!


----------



## Autumn Harbinger (Jun 9, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Checked GrandinRoad's site this a.m. and saw that the Animated Spirit Board looked available to order now. Figured their shipment came in and I'd be getting an email saying it shipped (my early preorder's last update said it would ship tomorrow, 7/26). Just checked my order status and it's shipped out and I have a UPS ground tracking number on it. Should hopefully have a delivery date from UPS tomorrow sometime.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing this board in person. I love the typewriter I got from them last year and hoping this will be of similar quality (my red typewriter keys moved in the correct order). Not expecting to order anything else prop-wise and actually I'm in pretty good shape with my other orders from other online places. Everything has shipped now with the exception of a haunted microphone from Target that isn't expected until September so feeling pretty good to get the items I really liked out of the way early this year.


Do you have a link you could share for the Target haunted microphone? I checked their site and did not see it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

FYI anyone interested in these signs the current 40% off coupon will work for them as they are a sale item.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Rustie - Just an FYI: Big Lots is carrying the exact same projector for $25 this year. They currently have a sale where you get something like $10 off $50, etc.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Autumn Harbinger said:


> Do you have a link you could share for the Target haunted microphone? I checked their site and did not see it. Thanks for your help!



Sure, https://www.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-voice-microphone-hyde-and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52280680

Still a pre-order. They have given me a Thurs 9/7 to Fri 9/8 expected date. Not sure if that was suppose to be ship date or delivery date now. Still so far off. 

If you zoom in on the photo of it, it has a Try me and Record button/switch. Didn't find any other info on it but for $15 worth a try. Given how last year it was sometimes hard to find items that were online in the store, I figure ordering it online at least gives me a better chance of getting it.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Eviejenn said:


> Rustie - Just an FYI: Big Lots is carrying the exact same projector for $25 this year. They currently have a sale where you get something like $10 off $50, etc.


Is the projector actually available for online order at BigLots yet? I had heard they would have it cheaper and would love to grab that and a few other things while that discount is available, but I do not actually see the listing on the site. They have the "skeleton projection animation collection" but... no actual projector for sale. haha.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my projector will be here Monday


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Malicious said:


> View attachment 431858
> View attachment 431866
> FYI anyone interested in these signs the current 40% off coupon will work for them as they are a sale item.


and they are really big I own them great buy for sure


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Rustie said:


> Is the projector actually available for online order at BigLots yet? I had heard they would have it cheaper and would love to grab that and a few other things while that discount is available, but I do not actually see the listing on the site. They have the "skeleton projection animation collection" but... no actual projector for sale. haha.


I saw the same thing but have yet to see the projector on the site...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My skull canvas arrived yesterday and it is beautiful!!! As soon as I can get photos from my old phone to upload to my old computer I will post. This is the only thing I have ordered so far this year from GR and I am very pleased. Seriously contemplating one of the tombstones thanks to reviews on here. I am unable to have a party this year and so I have extra $$ to spend on decorations.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Re: Big Lots and projector:


maggiesvineyard said:


> I saw the same thing but have yet to see the projector on the site...


LittleHollowHuant just posted in the Big Lots thread that the store she was in was starting to put things on the shelf and a nice sales person pulled one out of the box for her. $25. Check the thread later tonight. She said she's post about it when she got a chance.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Here are the pics of the skull canvas, do not do it justice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That really looks great on your wall dbruner. The prints interesting visually and the colors go well with your wall color and pick up the color of your furniture piece.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Re: Big Lots and projector:
> 
> 
> LittleHollowHuant just posted in the Big Lots thread that the store she was in was starting to put things on the shelf and a nice sales person pulled one out of the box for her. $25. Check the thread later tonight. She said she's post about it when she got a chance.


I could've sworn someone else posted in this thread who works at Big Lots and mentioned it was online, which is the only reason I looked. Doesn't matter for me much though, since I had already purchased one from GR and should have it soon (got my shipping confirm, finally!)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I got my Skellie-Rina music box the other day and thought I'd share. I thought it was cute and for the price ($29) I thought I'd pick one up. It's pretty loud like most other animated props, so you may need to muffle the speaker with some tape, which is pretty easy to do though. I was hoping the quality would be a little better, like maybe the ballerina made out of resin or something, but the whole thing is plastic. Guess that's why it was only $29! I do like the song she plays though.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Just a heads up they're doing 20% off site wide and it does NOT exclude Halloween! Went ahead and picked up the poison ivy and jasmine potted hands--i think they're cool and I like how they displayed them in their video holding the eyeball orbs. I purchased those last year and they're so big i couldn't fit all of them into my holder. Besides this i believe i'm pretty much done with GR this season.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I got my Skellie-Rina music box the other day and thought I'd share. I thought it was cute and for the price ($29) I thought I'd pick one up. It's pretty loud like most other animated props, so you may need to muffle the speaker with some tape, which is pretty easy to do though. I was hoping the quality would be a little better, like maybe the ballerina made out of resin or something, but the whole thing is plastic. Guess that's why it was only $29! I do like the song she plays though.
> 
> View attachment 433466
> 
> ...


I bought the identical one here in the UK last year for £10 I think. Like you the music is the draw for me - the quality of construction is not terrible although it does wobble slightly as I think someone has mentioned somewhere else already. Mine was from Asda which was bought by Walmart a few years ago now.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DandyBrit said:


> I bought the identical one here in the UK last year for £10 I think. Like you the music is the draw for me - the quality of construction is not terrible although it does wobble slightly as I think someone has mentioned somewhere else already. Mine was from Asda which was bought by Walmart a few years ago now.


Yep, that was me! I noticed in the video she wobbled quite a bit.....like maybe she had a few too many...but I was pleasantly surprised that she didn't wobble as much. There's still a little bit as she makes her circles, but nothing that screams out, "wow this thing really wobbles!"

At least they didn't call it a "GrandinRoad exclusive." I've seen a few items over the years that they call a GrandinRoad exclusive but then you see it sold somewhere else, which I find misleading. I don't mind usually because that just means it's probably cheaper LOL .....unless of course I bought several at GR at the much overinflated price, then I'm annoyed!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Did anyone buy the glass crystal ball? I bought a no frills crystal ball about 2 years ago (a real crystal ball) and was wondering if I should replace it with this one. Since my crystal ball is real, it's extremely heavy and about the size of a bowling ball (maybe just a hair smaller), and sits on a very basic, cherry wood base. It's very reflective though, and when I placed it in front of one of my life-size figures at the table, it gave off some awesome cool effects. See pics below. I kid you not, it really looked like it had some kind of animation going on but really it was just light reflecting thru it.

What I really like about the GR one is the base, but I'm not sure I'm crazy about the skeleton hands on the sides or even the colored animation. For that, I wish they had chosen just one color.

If anyone got this and would mind sharing their opinion, that would be helpful!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I ordered the crystal ball from grandin road. Noticed just this morning that my cc was charged looking in my email it says its suppose to arrive the 31st. I can post some pics if no one else has done so!

I'm interested in seeing someone post a review / video of the spirit board


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Re: Big Lots and projector:
> 
> 
> LittleHollowHuant just posted in the Big Lots thread that the store she was in was starting to put things on the shelf and a nice sales person pulled one out of the box for her. $25. Check the thread later tonight. She said she's post about it when she got a chance.


I must go to Big Lots. Per the online locator system, their Halloween stuff was already in my Pennsylvania store on Monday (and no other stores nearby), but I haven't had time to get there yet. They have a lot of great looking animated skellies this year and the creepiest haunted TV I've seen. (sorry for this GR tangent) I already ordered the GR projector too so too late there, but it is arriving today so I'll post something after I try it out.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got my movie projector today (yay!) and thought I'd post my initial thoughts.

First, is IS small. Much like many of the other props I've bought, in particular the tombstones, it could benefit from being just a little bit larger. But, with that said, I knew that going in before making my purchase, so I can't really complain about that.

Second, it's pretty lightweight. Just think....it's a painted plastic box.

Third, make sure you have fresh batteries (3 AA, not 2, as it says in the description) and you have to unscrew the cover with a tiny screwdriver to get at them (I really hate the ones that make you get out the tools). It has a "try me" sticker on it so when I pulled it out of the box and pressed it, nothing happened. I couldn't remember what it said in the description as far as batteries go (not that it matters because I just got the Skellie-Rina music box that said batteries were sold separately but it actually came with and worked right out of the box) so I put some batteries in it and it didn't quite work. It would make a few sounds, and then it would stop. I thought perhaps I got a lemon, but then decided to try brand new batteries out of the pack (I thought the other batteries I tried were new, but apparently not) and it worked great. It's loud (seriously, I think the people who make these props are hard of hearing, no offense to anyone who may have this issue) so I may place a piece of clear tape over the speaker.

Fourth, I hope it's not an indication that it will stop working after using it, but my reels didn't move at first. I had to give them a little "push" and then they started moving the way they are supposed to. 

The best part is the projection itself of the skeleton dancing. There's like 4 or so different pictures that it rotates through quickly. The song and dancing reminds me of the old Charlie Chaplin black and white movies, and it's pretty clear on the wall too. 

It's sound activated, not motion. The strange thing is when I turned the button to the off position, it still played. I had to press the "try me" button to get it to stop. That seemed a little weird, but at least it stops. Wouldn't want to be woken up in the middle of the night by this thing being turned on accidentally by one of my cats!

Overall, a cute prop. Not worth $39 in my opinion though, so either get it from Big Lots as someone mentioned they will be selling this year, or get it on a sale at GR.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Eviejenn said:


> Rustie - Just an FYI: Big Lots is carrying the exact same projector for $25 this year. They currently have a sale where you get something like $10 off $50, etc.


Thank you for the heads up, I just got it tonight and I'm very happy with it for the price.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Malicious said:


> I ordered the crystal ball from grandin road. Noticed just this morning that my cc was charged looking in my email it says its suppose to arrive the 31st. I can post some pics if no one else has done so!
> 
> I'm interested in seeing someone post a review / video of the spirit board


I got my crystal ball today. I LOVE it. Nice size...i LIKE the changing light. nice quality


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That really looks great on your wall dbruner. The prints interesting visually and the colors go well with your wall color and pick up the color of your furniture piece.


Thanks Ghost of Spookie. I named the skull Shaun and he is staying up all year!


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

For my first ever Grandin Road purchase I ordered the No Evil Skulls on 7/19 with an expected ship date of 7/24. Got an email from them on the 24th saying that my shipping date was delayed until the 31 which is fine. Woke up this morning to another email saying it is now further delayed until 8/4. Hoping I don't get another email setting it back more. Anybody else having this happen this year?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Was going to order Pumpkin Man with the 20% off but shipping is really expensive with him. They will eventually offer some kind of 20% off plus free shipping deal at some point, won't they?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

thisdougsforu said:


> Was going to order Pumpkin Man with the 20% off but shipping is really expensive with him. They will eventually offer some kind of 20% off plus free shipping deal at some point, won't they?


I noticed the same thing with the moving trees. Normally their shipping is a max of 15-18 but the shipping pretty much cancelled out the discount. Threw both sizes in to play around and it was near doubled. It has been noted here that sometimes free shipping is better than a discount on less pricey items but I was surprised at the charge for them. May be closer to Halloween but eventually I would think a percentage and free shipping should be in the future.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Just got my movie projector today (yay!) and thought I'd post my initial thoughts.
> 
> First, is IS small. Much like many of the other props I've bought, in particular the tombstones, it could benefit from being just a little bit larger. But, with that said, I knew that going in before making my purchase, so I can't really complain about that.
> 
> ...


Ugh I got mine yesterday and just tried it out. It does not move, even with a nudge, and does not project. I am going to return it but I don't want to pay the return shipping, so I need to email them. It's really cute but I think I'll just look at big lots or pass on it.


----------



## dhn1993 (Jul 12, 2017)

I thought that Grandin Road got average to bad reviews from customers? Judging from the comments here about their selection, experiences ordering and then the quality of the item, I am not that surprised to say the least. I'd like to visit one just to look around, sadly there is not one within 30-ish miles from where I live. At Home is over an hour away, however.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pipresidente said:


> Ugh I got mine yesterday and just tried it out. It does not move, even with a nudge, and does not project. I am going to return it but I don't want to pay the return shipping, so I need to email them. It's really cute but I think I'll just look at big lots or pass on it.


Did you try a different set of batteries? When I first put in batteries, which I knew were still working batteries, it wouldn't work. It made a slight noise and then just went dead. But when I put in completely new, fresh out of the pack batteries (and not rechargeables, they were regular disposables) it worked. Maybe give that a try before you give up on it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dhn1993 said:


> I thought that Grandin Road got average to bad reviews from customers? Judging from the comments here about their selection, experiences ordering and then the quality of the item, I am not that surprised to say the least. I'd like to visit one just to look around, sadly there is not one within 30-ish miles from where I live. At Home is over an hour away, however.



GrandinRoad and Frontgate and Improvements Catalog (all part of the same company organization) are higher-end catalog companies. They do have a storefront at their warehouse in Ohio but they don't have brick and mortar stores as such like At Home or HomeGoods. They do have a really nice selection of items and for the most part things are really of high quality. They don't manufacture the items, just get them in and ship them out although some items might be drop shipped from the vendor. I do think GR has a great staff of buyers. I have ordered a ton of things from them over the years of my halloween haunting, and it goes beyond halloween including a teak cushion chest, gorgeous polished serving trays and domes, and other household items for inside and out. I have had a few items that needed to be returned. One that comes to mind was a cast stone patio umbrella base table that must have just been poured and cast from the manufacture and sent directly to us. It was shipped in the summer and when I opened the box it was all green and moldy. Clearly boxed up and shipped before it was dry. They arranged for a pickup tag at their expense and credited me for the item promptly. The other item that comes to mind was a set of three stone medieval death masks that I ordered for halloween. Two of them came with the same face, where there should have been 3 individual ones. I don't recall how that was handled but they made it right and I did end up with 3 faces and I loved the item, very unique, which is kind of what they are known for. A few years back when we only had male halloween prop figures being sold, Grandinroad ordered a series of really hauntingly beautiful female figures for their catalog. No one had anything like them and they still are favorites among people here who have been buying from them for some time. 

As far as people getting postponed delivery dates or sometimes cancelled, that has happened to me and others here. I honestly don't think its within their control and more due to shipping issues from the vendors they have ordered from. Same goes with Home Depot. Their online halloween items will get pulled when they've run out of stock and relisted when more comes in. One year from GR I preordered a Villafane carved pumpkin face, very cool and a new item that I found out from talking to Villafane was licensed that year to a manufacturer who was making it for the first time. Order date kept getting pushed back and back and back by GR. Villafane looked into it (as they weren't directly involved in the product) and told me that the manufacture was having issues with the molding of the foam and had hoped to figure it out and get orders out. Did get my pumpkin face finally when they did but as I recall it was right before Halloween. I knew the back story having spoken with Villafane so can understand why GR kept sending out delayed shipping notices (which was what they kept getting from the manufacturer when they called to check--it made them look bad too in the eyes of their customers with orders). Oh and I had one male halloween prop with a great looking face (we called him StoneMan) that arrived with a smushed nose. The prop creator/manufacturer went with a soft molded foam for the faces that year and due to how they packaged the item and movement in shipping, mine and a number of others had props that arrived damaged. GrandinRoad made good on all of those. As with the patio umbrella table, the smooched face wasn't their fault either but they did stand behind the product they sold and made it right. In that case I chose a replacement and that one was packed better and was fine. 

I will say that I think that GR's customer service is pretty good. The items can be on the pricey side. But they do have sales and free shipping offers throughout the year so as with everything else timing is everything. They also have had great clearance sales and I have a lot of halloween items I absolutely love that were bought during some of those.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

dhn1993 said:


> I thought that Grandin Road got average to bad reviews from customers? Judging from the comments here about their selection, experiences ordering and then the quality of the item, I am not that surprised to say the least. I'd like to visit one just to look around, sadly there is not one within 30-ish miles from where I live. At Home is over an hour away, however.


Personally, I LOVE GrandinRoad, and have a great many of things that I've purchased that are of great quality. For me, it's really a balance of cost and quality that helps me form my reviews of their items. I have a handful of low quality things that I got at a low cost (which is fine because every Halloween deco can't be of the same caliber) and many higher quality items that I paid more for and am extremely happy with. I'm willing to pay more for quality, but not for the cheap stuff.

Typically I don't start buying Halloween from them until they start putting sales on to get their seasonal merchandise moving, which helps counter balance their high shipping costs. Their prices are often very overly inflated, presumably to make up for the sales they will have at some point closer to October we get.

Customer service, at least from my experience, has been great. If an item is damaged/broken, they either send me a replacement at no charge, or give me a refund, in particular if an item is sold out, but it's my choice. And from what I was told about their Halloween items only, they don't require you to return the damaged item....they just tell me to either keep it or donate it or dispose of it how I see fit. If it's something that is not broken and I am not satisfied with it for some other reason, then they would request me to return it before they send a replacement. I find this model very convenient, as a repeat customer who often receives broken items (I guess when you order a lot, it's bound to happen). Bottom line here is they always take care of me, which is important.

There have definitely been some items that I've been disappointed with (like for example, the Herbert and Jasper pumpkins they're selling right now....they're nice but their quality does not match their price. When they go down in price, my opinion of them will go up. However, it's my fault for buying them at full price! lol) But if I look at all the things I've purchased from them in the past, I have way more items that I'm happy with. There is no other place that I've shopped at that offers such a wide assortment of unique items that you won't find elsewhere. 

With all that said, it really is a love-hate relationship. I HATE that they don't play competitively with other online marketers and offer free shipping ALL the time....they make "free shipping" a sale, and market it as such. I HATE that they excluded Halloween Haven from some of their sales early on, which they never did before, although I am very happy to see that their current sale did not and hope it stays that way the closer we get to October. Perhaps all of us here in the forums think Halloween thoughts all year long and just need to be patient until the rest of the world catches up  I suspect there will be sales, otherwise they'll never move some of their pricier items. 

But I LOVE them because some (most) of my best decorations have come from them!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

pipresidente said:


> Ugh I got mine yesterday and just tried it out. It does not move, even with a nudge, and does not project. I am going to return it but I don't want to pay the return shipping, so I need to email them. It's really cute but I think I'll just look at big lots or pass on it.





maggiesvineyard said:


> Did you try a different set of batteries? When I first put in batteries, which I knew were still working batteries, it wouldn't work. It made a slight noise and then just went dead. But when I put in completely new, fresh out of the pack batteries (and not rechargeables, they were regular disposables) it worked. Maybe give that a try before you give up on it



I agree with Maggiesvineyard on trying new batteries if you haven't yet. Perhaps it was shipped with the power switch in the On position and through shipping got activated and the battery wore down. Mine was in the Off position and so when you depressed the Try Me it would activate it. Can't recall if the projector is sound or motion activated when in the On position. Unless it has a broken mechanism inside, the battery issue is the only thing I can think of that would cause it not to work. It is a cool little prop.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I agree with Maggiesvineyard on trying new batteries if you haven't yet. Perhaps it was shipped with the power switch in the On position and through shipping got activated and the battery wore down. Mine was in the Off position and so when you depressed the Try Me it would activate it. Can't recall if the projector is sound or motion activated when in the On position. Unless it has a broken mechanism inside, the battery issue is the only thing I can think of that would cause it not to work. It is a cool little prop.


Yours actually came with batteries? Mine did not....had to put my own batteries in it....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> GrandinRoad and Frontgate and Improvements Catalog (all part of the same company organization) are higher-end....


Great point about them being more high-end! You really can't compare them to stores like HomeGoods, At Home, or Home Depot. I've been buying from Frontgate for years and am always happy with my purchases there.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

thisdougsforu said:


> Was going to order Pumpkin Man with the 20% off but shipping is really expensive with him. They will eventually offer some kind of 20% off plus free shipping deal at some point, won't they?


From my experience over the past few years of shopping at their Halloween Haven, it was the same..... they would have sales throughout the season leading up to Halloween day (20%, 25%, 30%) and every now and again they'd combine it with free shipping. For about a week before Halloween, it was usually just a sale, or free shipping, but not both, and then after Halloween was over, it went into the 40 to 50% off and usually with free shipping but sometimes not. The longer you wait though, the chance of something selling out goes WAY up, so you have to weigh the cost vs. your wanting of that item. I missed out on quite a few things because I waited too long. However, I have a whole slew of things I got that I had not initially intended to purchase because I couldn't pass it up for the price! lol


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

My witch cauldron and broom condiment server arrived today! I'm super pleased with this purchase! Heavy ceramic, the brooms are made of metal and some sort of plastic brush, almost feels rubber maybe. It is a nice sturdy piece. I have the three tier trays coming Monday with the tree face wreath

I'm so happy how well these pieces go my witch server!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Those are great, Kruella! And I agree, they match the witch server perfectly!

When is the wedding by the way? Would love to see post-event pics to see everything all put together!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I got my crystal ball today. I LOVE it. Nice size...i LIKE the changing light. nice quality


OoOOo post some pictures of it if possible!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Yours actually came with batteries? Mine did not....had to put my own batteries in it....


The projector I just picked up from Big Lots on Friday did have batteries in it. Being a store-shelved item Big Lots probably ordered it with batteries installed so the Try Me would work in store when people would get their first impressions of it. I know I've been sold on an item that I just picked up in a lark sometimes to see what it did. And while it's nice to have that instant pleasure of having something work when you buy it, honestly I wish things didn't come with batteries in it. I try but I'm not always great about taking batteries out of things and have experience a number of battery leaks with things. You never know how long a product has sat or will sit on a shelf and leaking batteries will eventually corrode the contacts and render the prop useless. Something people who buy old battery-operated toys mint in box off eBay and such should keep in mind.

Regarding GR and letting you keep damaged items when they are being replaced or such, I know from personal experience and what I recall from people's comments on here that is not generally the case. I've been asked to return items when they were damaged (like my first StoneMan) as the reason.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I too would love to see the crystal ball Wickedwillingwench.

Kruella, that broom server is really fabulous. I love the broom especially. The serving cauldron looks great too. Nice thick walls on it. And kind of a silly thing to think is really nice but I do is the writing font on the Witches Brew sign.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I too would love to see the crystal ball Wickedwillingwench.
> 
> Kruella, that broom server is really fabulous. I love the broom especially. The serving cauldron looks great too. Nice thick walls on it. And kind of a silly thing to think is really nice but I do is the writing font on the Witches Brew sign.


 it seems to have 'purposeful' 'haze' on the outside...it's not completely clear (even after some windex and a wipedown). It's about the size of a 6# bowling ball, nice and heavy and the fingers are long and span the ball nicely. I really am pleased with it. It's a good, thick glass.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Those are great, Kruella! And I agree, they match the witch server perfectly!
> 
> When is the wedding by the way? Would love to see post-event pics to see everything all put together!


The wedding is on a Friday, October 13. I will post pics of the rehearsal and wedding!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kruella said:


> The wedding is on a Friday, October 13. I will post pics of the rehearsal and wedding!


Can't wait to see these Kruella !!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> it seems to have 'purposeful' 'haze' on the outside...it's not completely clear (even after some windex and a wipedown). It's about the size of a 6# bowling ball, nice and heavy and the fingers are long and span the ball nicely. I really am pleased with it. It's a good, thick glass.


Thanks for the pics and info.....will definitely have to add this one to my list!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I ordered the crystal ball and the ouija board, should be here next week sometime so if nobody has done so by then i'll definitely post a video.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I ordered the neon Palm Reader sign and it came right away. Was shocked at the size of it, its really big. Gonna look great in my Gypsy Tent.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ugh, you guys are really tempting me with these other things to buy (ouija board, palm reader sign, crystal ball)!!! They would all really fit in with my decor with the fortune teller.

I bought the Victorian busts (Margaret and Willem)....I have a thing for busts so I just couldn't resist adding them to my collection. They should be delivered early next week. Not sure if anyone else had any interest in them but I can post info on them when I get them (good, bad, or otherwise).


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Ugh, you guys are really tempting me with these other things to buy (ouija board, palm reader sign, crystal ball)!!! They would all really fit in with my decor with the fortune teller.
> 
> I bought the Victorian busts (Margaret and Willem)....I have a thing for busts so I just couldn't resist adding them to my collection. They should be delivered early next week. Not sure if anyone else had any interest in them but I can post info on them when I get them (good, bad, or otherwise).


Please do post info/pics on busts when you get them. I'm interested in them myself.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

These urns aren't Halloween items, although they actually do have black ones that would look lovely with some of the Halloween fillers, but I wanted to post a question to some of you craftier people to get your opinion. I just bought 2 of these urns during one of their "extra 50% off" sales, and with shipping added on top, it made the total cost of each urn at just about $80 each. 

The problem is they both came damaged.The tops of the urns are cracked in a few places, and when I contacted GR to get replacements, I was told they are now sold out. Of course they are. Grrrrrrr! So now I have to decide whether to just return them for a refund, or to keep them as they are. Part of me wants to return them, but I'm not sure how I would get these boxes to UPS because they won't fit in my car. I was thinking of contacting GR back to see if they could spring for a UPS pick up. Before I do that though, does anyone know how I could fix them, or at a minimum, how to prevent the cracks from expanding? They're very pretty, but I just don't want them to start falling apart later down the line if I decide to keep them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> Please do post info/pics on busts when you get them. I'm interested in them myself.


Will do! I can't wait to get them


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Muffy said:


> I ordered the neon Palm Reader sign and it came right away. Was shocked at the size of it, its really big. Gonna look great in my Gypsy Tent.


I have been looking into recreating this sign for my haunt. After researching, I think it may cost me way more to make it then it would be to buy it from grandin road.

I was looking at the other sign, here from target:
https://www.target.com/p/23-halloween-palm-reader-glow-light-sign/-/A-52567711

It's $56.00 but it seems to lack the quality of the grandin road one. Look at the "M" it is all messed up. It doesn't mention if the Hand flashes or not, which the GR one does. Also, the dimensions don't make sense, it says it's 2" wide, 2" high and 16" deep. The GR one is 24"x22"x1-1/2".

Those of you that have the GR sign, are the letters shaped correctly? How bright is it and how is the quality?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> I have been looking into recreating this sign for my haunt. After researching, I think it may cost me way more to make it then it would be to buy it from grandin road.
> 
> I was looking at the other sign, here from target:
> https://www.target.com/p/23-halloween-palm-reader-glow-light-sign/-/A-52567711
> ...


I just bought the GR one....don't have it yet....but Ghost of Spookie posted pics and provided info on it back on page 34 of this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/172985-grandin-road-2017-a-34.html

I like this one much better than the Target one. I agree, it doesn't say whether the hand flashes or not, and that's what makes the GR one stand out. You can probably fix the "M" on the Target one though with a little bit of black duct tape, if you decided to go with that one. I suspect they meant to say the height and width were both 16" with a 2" depth. Much smaller than the GR one. I wasn't going to buy it just yet, but it has several reviews already from people buying it so I think this one is gonna sell out pretty quickly!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> I have been looking into recreating this sign for my haunt. After researching, I think it may cost me way more to make it then it would be to buy it from grandin road.
> 
> I was looking at the other sign, here from target:
> https://www.target.com/p/23-halloween-palm-reader-glow-light-sign/-/A-52567711
> ...



I posted my photos back here when I got mine. Here's a quick link to it: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/172985-grandin-road-2017-a-34.html#post2186034 The sign was bright, and good quality. I know by the time you get a back structure, all the electrical hardware and el wire, it looked to me like it could get expensive. Anyway you should know all these signs are Gemmy's, the palm reader, the fun house, side show, etc. The palm reader one for GR is undoubtedly done special coloring for them. As for the way the letters work I assume they are formed and black taped by hand and so each will be a bit unique. You might have some ability to add black tape to an area you want darkened out or maybe you can adjust the position of the tubing. I'll have to take a look at mine to see. I think if you order one from Target, it probably won't look exactly like the product photo is basically what I want to say.


 see maggiesvineyard beat me to responding. I will add that a few people here and myself bought the GR Hocus Pocus sign last year and it sold out and we're not seeing it this year. So I guess I would advise that if you think you really prefer the GR colors etc. then don't wait too long. I think they tend to post new sale offers that last thru Monday and then a new one usually pops up. Right now there's 20% off sitewide (JULYTREAT) and expires 11:59pm ET on Mon. 7/31, making their Palm Reader sign $63.20 plus shipping. I know it's really hard to decide sometimes when to pull the trigger.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hee hee!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

maggiesvineyard said:


> The problem is they both came damaged.The tops of the urns are cracked in a few places, and when I contacted GR to get replacements, I was told they are now sold out. Of course they are. Grrrrrrr! So now I have to decide whether to just return them for a refund, or to keep them as they are. Part of me wants to return them, but I'm not sure how I would get these boxes to UPS because they won't fit in my car. I was thinking of contacting GR back to see if they could spring for a UPS pick up. Before I do that though, does anyone know how I could fix them, or at a minimum, how to prevent the cracks from expanding? They're very pretty, but I just don't want them to start falling apart later down the line if I decide to keep them.


There is a product called pro epoxy it comes in a tube. Its soft. black on the outside and grey on the inside ( reminds me of a tootsie roll ) you pull a piece off and smush it a few times together which activates the epoxy then you could press it on the inside of the urn to seal the crack.... it is like steel once it hardens ( but its not pretty so it wouldnt be good on the outside ) i learned about it from a Stiltbeast video and use this stuff for many things!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So I just bit the bullet and bought a few things. I figured there were so many items that I wanted to buy this year that there will still be plenty for me to buy once the better sales start rolling in. I just wanted to get these before they sell out since they were at the top of my list:

Palm reader sign (thanks Ghost of Spookie for posting ur info on it!)
6' mummy (I hate the price on this thing, but I have the 5' one from 2 years ago and am ecstatic to see them back!)
Crystal ball

*sigh* I may need to eat Ramen for the next month....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Malicious said:


> There is a product called pro epoxy it comes in a tube. Its soft. black on the outside and grey on the inside ( reminds me of a tootsie roll ) you pull a piece off and smush it a few times together which activates the epoxy then you could press it on the inside of the urn to seal the crack.... it is like steel once it hardens ( but its not pretty so it wouldnt be good on the outside ) i learned about it from a Stiltbeast video and use this stuff for many things!


Sounds a little bit like the Gorilla glue I have where I have to mix these 2 different gel-like liquids together that activates it. I can't do what you suggest though, because the inside of the urn is in tact. The cracks are only on the outside. They are made out of resin and fiberglass with a few different layers to it, so the outer layer is kind of like a hard shell. I wonder if I could just smear some of my Gorilla glue in the crack, since I believe it dries clear. You'll still be able to see the crack, but at least it might prevent it from further cracking. I might have to give that a try!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW in case people here aren't aware of this, there's a site you can enter the UPC code into for more info on the product. Not all products will be there but it's come in handy for me at times and given me dimension info and places selling it. Sure it's not a comprehensive source but still helpful. Here's the page for the Gemmy Freak Show "neon" sign: https://www.upcindex.com/86786727324 . There's a look up window at the bottom of the page or you can just swap out the UPC numbers in the URL.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I posted my photos back here when I got mine. Here's a quick link to it: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/172985-grandin-road-2017-a-34.html#post2186034 The sign was bright, and good quality. I know by the time you get a back structure, all the electrical hardware and el wire, it looked to me like it could get expensive. Anyway you should know all these signs are Gemmy's, the palm reader, the fun house, side show, etc. The palm reader one for GR is undoubtedly done special coloring for them. As for the way the letters work I assume they are formed and black taped by hand and so each will be a bit unique. You might have some ability to add black tape to an area you want darkened out or maybe you can adjust the position of the tubing. I'll have to take a look at mine to see. I think if you order one from Target, it probably won't look exactly like the product photo is basically what I want to say.
> 
> 
> see maggiesvineyard beat me to responding. I will add that a few people here and myself bought the GR Hocus Pocus sign last year and it sold out and we're not seeing it this year. So I guess I would advise that if you think you really prefer the GR colors etc. then don't wait too long. I think they tend to post new sale offers that last thru Monday and then a new one usually pops up. Right now there's 20% off sitewide (JULYTREAT) and expires 11:59pm ET on Mon. 7/31, making their Palm Reader sign $63.20 plus shipping. I know it's really hard to decide sometimes when to pull the trigger.


TOTALLY agree on not waiting too long on the palm reader sign. The hocus pocus one from last year sold out pretty quickly if I remember (I got it and I LOVE it). And if you look at all of the "new arrivals" and just scan the page to see which items already have reviews on them, the palm reader sign has the most. Which to me means it's gonna go quick!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW in case people here aren't aware of this, there's a site you can enter the UPC code into for more info on the product. Not all products will be there but it's come in handy for me at times and given me dimension info and places selling it. Sure it's not a comprehensive source but still helpful. Here's the page for the Gemmy Freak Show "neon" sign: https://www.upcindex.com/86786727324 . There's a look up window at the bottom of the page or you can just swap out the UPC numbers in the URL.


Never heard of this....I am bookmarking for sure!


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

even though the palm reader would be great for my fortune teller, I can't justify spending the money on a one time use. 
I am just gonna make a wooden or cloth sign and maybe enhance it with lights around it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I found the GR Hocus Pocus sign on GR's site still but of course it's listed as No Longer Available. 

http://www.grandinroad.com/hocus-pocus-neon-sign/905528

GR doesn't list UPC codes on their website and I pulled out the instruction sheet that came with mine and don't see anything there either. Nothing on the box. So not sure about tracking it down any other way other than by a google search and listing on eBay or such. It was a 2016 Gemmy product and Product # 72927.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> even though the palm reader would be great for my fortune teller, I can't justify spending the money on a one time use.
> I am just gonna make a wooden or cloth sign and maybe enhance it with lights around it.



Thought I'd mention that Jet (Walmart bought them I believe to compete with Amazon) has the blue/pink Palm Reader sign for 55.39 and the page popped up with a 15% off your first 3 orders (Code: SAVE15 at checkout on your first order to qualify). New customers only. Min order $35, max disc. $20. Expires 9/1. You get free shipping on orders over $35 so your cost would come down to 47.08. Not sure if that helps justify a neon sign or not for your use. https://jet.com/product/Light-Up-Palm-Reader-Sign/d8e0f46c9998401481546099c89646b9

Noticed the the size listed in the description is 23 in x 1 in x 21 in. (although the dimensions below in Specification are different). I'm sure all the palm reader signs are the same size.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thought I'd mention that Jet (Walmart bought them I believe to compete with Amazon) has the blue/pink Palm Reader sign for 55.39 and the page popped up with a 15% off your first 3 orders (Code: SAVE15 at checkout on your first order to qualify). New customers only. Min order $35, max disc. $20. Expires 9/1. You get free shipping on orders over $35 so your cost would come down to 47.08. Not sure if that helps justify a neon sign or not for your use. https://jet.com/product/Light-Up-Palm-Reader-Sign/d8e0f46c9998401481546099c89646b9
> 
> Noticed the the size listed in the description is 23 in x 1 in x 21 in. (although the dimensions below in Specification are different). I'm sure all the palm reader signs are the same size.


Jet also has a similar deal for new customers that gives you $10 off your first 3 orders. I don't have a coupon code for it but if you just google "jet 10 off coupon" I'm sure you're bound to find it. Or, check your junk mail pile....I've been getting postcards for the last several months with this offer and I finally signed up and made my first purchase. Didn't know they were owned by Walmart! Doesn't surprise me.

That will give you a slightly better discount on the palm reader sign.....


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I did notice yesterday that Walmart carries the blue and red? Not sure of exact colors but it's cheaper than Target. Here is a link to their page. Does anyone know what Home Depot will be charging? I am debating on making my own but have got exactly 0 of the things I planned on doing this summer done. I also prefer the Grandin Road colors myself but am debating on this one. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Palm-Reader-Glow-Light-Halloween-Decoration/633164043


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I went ahead and just ordered this one from Walmart so will post pics in the Walmart thread when I get it in a couple days. It can be returned to a store so I figured I'd take one for the team and see what this one looks like.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I knew I wanted the Palm Reader sign when I saw it but the color choice/price was the hardest decision on which way to go. Thanks Cloe for being first on that version. It will be interesting to see if it also has the switch to flash the sign and the hand. The blue/pink-red one is more authentic in colors from signs I've actually seen hanging in psychic shops (yes we have one in town!).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree, the blue/red one is more authentic to fortune telling. There are a lot of tarot decks that use primary colors on their cards (if you look up Marseille Tarot cards, you'll see what I mean)...however, no one will know that unless they're into that sort of thing. The only reason I even know that is because I wanted to buy a real set of tarot cards to add to my Halloween scene, and I went down a bunny hole trying to find the perfect deck. Plus, I was also debating whether or not to learn just enough about tarot reading where I could give everyone a faux-yet-semi-real reading at my party.....so in essence, *I* will be the fortune teller!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah that's interesting about the primary colors. I had and maybe still have a Tarot card deck from when I was in junior high school. Thought I came across it a few years back but have no idea where it is now. Came with instructions and remember learning back then how to do a reading from that. Use to take them to pajama parties and they were a big hit. I think you'll have a lot of fun being the fortune teller. Probably give Madame Zaltana some competition.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Since I decided to forgo the Palm Reader sign for financial reasons, all is not lost. I decided I could make my own neon sign and it would only cost me some time. I made a powerpoint presentation using a neon sign image from the internet. I will be projecting this onto my window from behind onto some cloth I bought at Joann. Here is what it looks like on my shade.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Ah that's interesting about the primary colors. I had and maybe still have a Tarot card deck from when I was in junior high school. Thought I came across it a few years back but have no idea where it is now. Came with instructions and remember learning back then how to do a reading from that. Use to take them to pajama parties and they were a big hit. I think you'll have a lot of fun being the fortune teller. Probably give Madame Zaltana some competition.


Madame Zaltana was the reason I even went down this path! LOL...

I didn't buy her last year when she first came out, and then I saw they had her again this year so I was debating on whether or not to get her. Unfortunately there are too many other things on my list that I want more, so she slid down to the bottom of the list. I noticed she had tarot cards, so I thought I would get a real deck of cards to add to my scene because I'm sure whatever she comes with isn't a full "real" deck. There are literally hundreds of different decks to choose from, so I began learning about all the differences between some of them. Then the lightbulb came on.....instead of having Madame Zaltana be the fortune teller, if I did get her, I will scratch all that and just be the fortune teller myself and use my newfound knowledge about tarot reading. And that will actually take care of deciding what my costume will be this year too! 2 birds, 1 stone! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> Since I decided to forgo the Palm Reader sign for financial reasons, all is not lost. I decided I could make my own neon sign and it would only cost me some time. I made a powerpoint presentation using a neon sign image from the internet. I will be projecting this onto my window from behind onto some cloth I bought at Joann. Here is what it looks like on my shade.


That's pretty cool! Nothing wrong with homemade props!


----------



## werewulf (Jul 28, 2017)

Had to get the beetle insect wall plaque- I love the eyeball cameo. Also got the tarantula and may go back for a second but the beetle was most realistic to me out of the options. Amazing DIY palm reader prop- really cool idea.


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

I bought this arch from the GR site in 2015. I got it for half price, so I paid around $60.00 for it. It s printed with a realistic stone image. It has become a favorite-I'm not opposed to using inflatables, but this one seems to be great quality. 
It is much bigger than I anticipated, so I had to find a new spot for it. Then I jazzed it up by putting a Styrofoam sheet up and projecting a fire and ice type light.
Last year I added the dragon inflatables.








I honestly love it so much, that I would buy a replacement at full cost!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got my UPS delivery of the Animated Spirit Board and am so excited and having a devil of a time trying to post without being hijacked by the video ads playing with my post window to type. So this will be quick.

Big, heavy well packed box (20x20x12). I mean heavy. I was hoping I wasn't going to fall trying to carry it up the stairs to the bedroom where I wanted to open it. Inside outer box was another box, and inside the was the foam box and then plastic with instructions, planchet and some silica bags for humidity control. Did I say this thing is heavy?!





































To preserve your packaging, I suggest slitting open the smaller inner box and opening back all 4 flaps and turning that over onto a flat surface (bed provided a nice cushion) and lifting the box up so the weight of the foam box with spirit board will carry it out of the opening. If you only slit open one side of the foam box as shown below you can open it up like a lid, and then grabbing both sides of the plastic bag (on short sides of the spirit board) you can lift it neatly out of the foam so you don't destroy the foam. Nice to have for protection in storage.

And here it is!










My unit did not have batteries in it (3AA). Battery compartment is on the bottom along with On/Off Switch and speaker. The motion/light sensor on the front works well to trigger it on. The planchet kind of magnetically snaps onto the top of the board along a certain path and when triggered moves nicely and really pretty quietly across the surface. The box is nicely detailed. There are skeleton arms on the short side of the box. Super nice quality and design and I'm super impressed with it. Will always be a favorite prop of mine without question.


----------



## pipresidente (Jun 18, 2015)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Did you try a different set of batteries? When I first put in batteries, which I knew were still working batteries, it wouldn't work. It made a slight noise and then just went dead. But when I put in completely new, fresh out of the pack batteries (and not rechargeables, they were regular disposables) it worked. Maybe give that a try before you give up on it


Nope my projector is def a dud. Didn't come with batteries, and I tried all of the suggestions- thanks for them! It's ok- it's a cute little prop but I'll live without it  I may get those cute expressive pumpkins instead!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

pipresidente said:


> Nope my projector is def a dud. Didn't come with batteries, and I tried all of the suggestions- thanks for them! It's ok- it's a cute little prop but I'll live without it  I may get those cute expressive pumpkins instead!


Awww, bummer! Well, you could always get them to send a replacement (they're always good at making things right with defective items) or better yet, return it at GR and see if you can manage to get one at Big Lots since it's a few bucks cheaper.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just got my UPS delivery of the Animated Spirit Board and am so excited and having a devil of a time trying to post without being hijacked by the video ads playing with my post window to type. So this will be quick.
> 
> Big, heavy well packed box (20x20x12). I mean heavy. I was hoping I wasn't going to fall trying to carry it up the stairs to the bedroom where I wanted to open it. Inside outer box was another box, and inside the was the foam box and then plastic with instructions, planchet and some silica bags for humidity control. Did I say this thing is heavy?!
> 
> ...


My wallet asks with trepidation....do I NEED to buy this too?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually the ouija board was already on my list to buy, but thanks for the detailed pics. For some reason I thought the frame was going to be some cheap material, but clearly I didn't fully read the description to see it was made out of resin and wood. It looks great!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

oooooo I am shivering with ANTICIPATION because my spirit board, crystal ball, ANNNNND my Hocus Pocus neon sign that pipresidente so graciously sold me will ALL be here on Wednesday. Spookie, thanks for the pictures!! Does the planchette have writing on it, or is that just the texture i'm seeing?


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just got my UPS delivery of the Animated Spirit Board and am so excited and having a devil of a time trying to post without being hijacked by the video ads playing with my post window to type. So this will be quick.
> 
> Big, heavy well packed box (20x20x12). I mean heavy. I was hoping I wasn't going to fall trying to carry it up the stairs to the bedroom where I wanted to open it. Inside outer box was another box, and inside the was the foam box and then plastic with instructions, planchet and some silica bags for humidity control. Did I say this thing is heavy?!
> 
> ...


GOS,
So this doesn't play random halloween music right? I like it better if my props don't have a built in soundtrack

Are the letters it picks random? Wonder if anyone has hacked it yet to be able to program in a specific message. 

It is pricey, but I want it!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I put the Spirit Board away earlier but will take it back out tomorrow and answer the questions on the planchet and the audio. I will say that I had the board on the bed and thought I heard maybe some musical sound but the speaker being on the bottom had to have been muffled by the bed linens.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just got my UPS delivery of the Animated Spirit Board and am so excited and having a devil of a time trying to post without being hijacked by the video ads playing with my post window to type. So this will be quick.
> 
> Big, heavy well packed box (20x20x12). I mean heavy. I was hoping I wasn't going to fall trying to carry it up the stairs to the bedroom where I wanted to open it. Inside outer box was another box, and inside the was the foam box and then plastic with instructions, planchet and some silica bags for humidity control. Did I say this thing is heavy?!
> 
> ...



I love this it looks really cool . but is the one thing hubby dose not want in the house so I respect that


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> I love this it looks really cool . but is the one thing hubby dose not want in the house so I respect that


Saki, I'm with yer hubby on that. I know it's silly but I can't help it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL last night while waiting for DH to come home from work decided to watch The movie Ouija (is available on TNT's site to watch). Never saw it before and thought it was somehow pre-destined that it was available to watch for free on their app (with provider) just after getting the GR spirit board. Got as far as first few minutes where, I assume main character, is sitting in her kitchen and back door to porch opens all by itself, then she walks to porch and outside porch door is open which she locks and goes back into the kitchen. She had just earlier put a Ouija board into the fireplace to burn. She turned out the kitchen lights and that's when I decided not to watch any more that night. Might make it thru the movie during the day. Had to laugh though!  Use to play Ouija as a kid with friends and at slumber parties. Not as brave as I use to be I guess!

The GR might look possessed but it doesn't spell out anything.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LOL last night while waiting for DH to come home from work decided to watch The movie Ouija (is available on TNT's site to watch). Got as far as first few minutes where, I assume main character, is sitting in her kitchen and back door to porch opens all by itself, then she walks to porch and outside porch door is open which she locks and goes back into the kitchen. She had just earlier put a Ouija board into the fireplace to burn. She turned out the kitchen lights and that's when I decided not to watch any more that night. Might make it thru the movie during the day. Had to laugh though!  Use to play Ouija as a kid with friends and at slumber parties. Not as brave as I use to be I guess!
> 
> The GR might look possessed but it doesn't spell out anything.


LOL GoS , yeah try and finish it, you might also try Ouija : Origin of Evil. I think the Origin of evil is better than just Ouija. My problem is I can't find a horror movie to scare me enough, not since I was a kid anyway.

I had talked myself out of buying the GR board since I got the dragon and several other things I didn't really need but seeing yours I think I will have to get it. It really looks pretty and I sort of collect different boards. I'm not afraid of them because I don't believe in them, or ghosts or demons....depressing really for someone so into Halloween. I want to believe.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got spirit board out and what I thought were speaker holes apparently is just ventilation at the battery cover. No audio. Makes me happy too. The only sound comes from the motor which as mentioned is really very quiet IMO. 

As for writing on the planchet....there isn't any. I also thought from my photo when I posted it that it looked like something might have been written on it. Here's a close up of the planchet next to the photo of the planchet on the board. Secret hidden message from the spirits almost visible there?? Wonder if the color brushed lines that look like they could have been writing smudged was intentional with that purpose in mind. Will be curious what the planchet of others looks like.


















Can't say I'm a believer but I am an X-Files fan so "I want to Believe" LOL. People for centuries have always felt a need to feel some connection which makes it interesting and something people are drawn to. My mom went with girlfriends to a psychic when she was young. She said what she told her back then all came true about her life later on, husband, number of kids, fate of them, etc.

At some point this spirit board will be gone and you'll be left with eBay if you can find one being sold. If you are tempted and buy it I don't think you'll be disappointed you did especially with the quality and uniqueness of it. This has got to be by the same people that created the haunted typewriter.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So once again, GR is hit or miss on stuff.

They seemed to have upped their game with the Katherine's Collection stuff but rid themselves of a lot of the figures we all bought & loved. Some of the other props are hit (spirit board & palm reader sign) or miss (my shrinking heads).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No different than other stores really. I know Target has been that way. I wish GR would ask what items people would like to see come back and consider restocking some of the more popular choices for those that missed out on them before. But maybe there are other reasons why they were dropped, like more expensive shipping weight or manufacturer lost licensing of producing designs. Actually I have more than enough people props now I think so probably wouldn't be in the market for more. I did miss out on a few that I found intriguing like Lady in Black and the one with the horrible face that would turn around her head. Kind of liked that one especially. Now I've moved on to more accessory pieces for my scenes.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wish GR would ask what items people would like to see come back and consider restocking some of the more popular choices for those that missed out on them before. But maybe there are other reasons why they were dropped, like more expensive shipping weight or manufacturer lost licensing of producing designs. Actually I have more than enough people props now I think so probably wouldn't be in the market for more. I did miss out on a few that I found intriguing like Lady in Black and the one with the horrible face that would turn around her head. Kind of liked that one especially. Now I've moved on to more accessory pieces for my scenes.


I agree, you'd think they'd ask their own customers but I've never had a survey on JUST Halloween stuff. I'd love to know how the big ticket stuff sells in general. If we only judge by folks here they're not selling a ton of really big ticket stuff to our community. Yes, a few have bought the higher dollar stuff like that gorgeous table top witch, but for the most part "we" aren't buying this stuff so who is? Who is their target market? 

This reminds me I have a singing Sonny & Scare I need to unload still!!


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Got spirit board out and what I thought were speaker holes apparently is just ventilation at the battery cover. No audio. Makes me happy too. The only sound comes from the motor which as mentioned is really very quiet IMO.
> 
> As for writing on the planchet....there isn't any. I also thought from my photo when I posted it that it looked like something might have been written on it. Here's a close up of the planchet next to the photo of the planchet on the board. Secret hidden message from the spirits almost visible there?? Wonder if the color brushed lines that look like they could have been writing smudged was intentional with that purpose in mind. Will be curious what the planchet of others looks like.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info GOS. one last question. As the planchette moves around the board does it spell out anything specific or just a jumble of words? Does it at least truly land on letters or the yes/no?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

avgjoefriday said:


> Thanks so much for the info GOS. one last question. As the planchette moves around the board does it spell out anything specific or just a jumble of words? Does it at least truly land on letters or the yes/no?
> 
> Thanks


No it doesn't spell out anything. It moves along the N-Z line of letters and it does spin around at times. I thought the action looked natural...if there is such a thing for a possessed planchet...so No on landing on the yes/no words. If you had it set up at a party setting or on a table for when your ToTers came up I would just explain that the spirits aren't getting a clear reading from them apparently....sorry, maybe they'll have better luck with the tarot card reading Madame Zaltana!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I agree, you'd think they'd ask their own customers but I've never had a survey on JUST Halloween stuff. I'd love to know how the big ticket stuff sells in general. If we only judge by folks here they're not selling a ton of really big ticket stuff to our community. Yes, a few have bought the higher dollar stuff like that gorgeous table top witch, but for the most part "we" aren't buying this stuff so who is? Who is their target market?
> 
> This reminds me I have a singing Sonny & Scare I need to unload still!!


Don't forget, they're owned by the same company that operates Frontgate, and have you seen their prices? Someone must be paying them and keeping their lights on, because they've been around for a while. I suspect there's a group of upper class, wealthy people who have an infinite, disposable income to spend on things like $2,000 for an artificial Xmas tree. No offense to anyone here who fits into that category


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I know who their market is, the owners of the company I work for! They get their catalogs!  And I know they're not buying Halloween stuff.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just got my Victorian busts (Willem and Margaret) delivered and couldn't wait to unpack them.....and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them! They are pretty sturdy and well made.....very detailed, too. The only nitpicky things are I wish they were a tad bit bigger, and just a couple places on Margaret's face that look a little odd (I'll let you be the judge on it by the photos below). Nothing I can't live with though, because I really do love them!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Just got my Victorian busts (Willem and Margaret) delivered and couldn't wait to unpack them.....and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them! They are pretty sturdy and well made.....very detailed, too. The only nitpicky things are I wish they were a tad bit bigger, and just a couple places on Margaret's face that look a little odd (I'll let you be the judge on it by the photos below). Nothing I can't live with though, because I really do love them!
> 
> View attachment 436865
> 
> ...


Wow these are just stunning. I truly didnt give them a second look, hmmm.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I know who their market is, the owners of the company I work for! They get their catalogs!  And I know they're not buying Halloween stuff.


To be perfectly honest, I don't know anyone else IRL (family, friends, coworkers) who go all out and spend as much as I do on Halloween. There's a certain breed of people who are drawn to Halloween, some who have limits on what they spend and others who don't. I wish I could find these people who don't so I can ask them to adopt me


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Wow these are just stunning. I truly didnt give them a second look, hmmm.


I was drawn to them when they were uncovered during all the image sleuthing a few weeks back. I love busts, especially the Halloween ones, and am glad I got these to add to my collection. They really are pretty fabulous!


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

maggiesvineyard said:


> disposable income to spend on things like $2,000 for an artificial Xmas tree. No offense to anyone here who fits into that category


If I'm gonna pay $2,000 for a tree, it better be real..... 14k gold!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

So my spirit board actually showed up today as opposed to tomorrow! Not complaining though!!! Spookie was definitely right...this thing is HEAVY. Like, I can't even pick this thing up with one hand and if it fell on your foot you'd probably break a bone. It's a very substantial piece. The motor is very quiet, there aren't any frills just a quietly moving planchette that doesn't spell out anything but still looks like natural movement and not just "back and forth." 

Overall it's an excellent buy...I mean this thing is pure quality, not cheap by any means. I'm so excited to have this in my palm reader display!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> So my spirit board actually showed up today as opposed to tomorrow! Not complaining though!!! Spookie was definitely right...this thing is HEAVY. Like, I can't even pick this thing up with one hand and if it fell on your foot you'd probably break a bone. It's a very substantial piece. The motor is very quiet, there aren't any frills just a quietly moving planchette that doesn't spell out anything but still looks like natural movement and not just "back and forth."
> 
> Overall it's an excellent buy...I mean this thing is pure quality, not cheap by any means. I'm so excited to have this in my palm reader display!


As luck would have it, and I'm still awake just past midnight...the new sale for today (Wednesday) is 30% off any one item. Just placed my order!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> If I'm gonna pay $2,000 for a tree, it better be real..... 14k gold!


Haha....yeah, it needs to be a money tree for that amount. I'm sure they are top of the line in quality though, if that makes a difference *rolls eyes*


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

maggiesvineyard, is the code unique to you or one anybody could use? My email subscription hasn't kicked in yet, I don't think, and I might cave on something at 30% off


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

SepiaKeys said:


> maggiesvineyard, is the code unique to you or one anybody could use? My email subscription hasn't kicked in yet, I don't think, and I might cave on something at 30% off



The code SepiaKeys is at the top of the Halloween Haven webpage. 30% off one item, SAVE30AUG, ends Wed, 8/2 @ 11:59pm ET.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

SepiaKeys said:


> maggiesvineyard, is the code unique to you or one anybody could use? My email subscription hasn't kicked in yet, I don't think, and I might cave on something at 30% off


I have yet to get an email about this 1-day sale, which is odd, since my emails from them usually come really early in the morning (4am-ish). I just happened to be still up and online just after midnight last night, which for me is right when they end one sale and start another. it's now almost 8am and nothing from them yet.

But yeah, I caved, too....


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

I caved as well. Spirit Board ordered. Thanks GOS and Kenneth for the info and pics of the board and maggiesvineyard for the heads up on the code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks for posting the code. I've been holding off on the skelly hands so i got them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You guys may have figured this out already but you can place separate orders if you wanted more than one thing. It will cost a few dollars more in shipping since you're not combining everything all in one order, but still worth it I think for the larger ticket stuff.

I ended up getting the spirit board and the shadow box.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Two questions one of y'all may be able to answer:

Have we seen any video of the crystal ball? Would love to see how the inside works. Is it foggy and the light hits the fog or is it just lights blinking on and off. 

On the haunted typewriter, is it possible to take the sheet of paper out and replace with one of your choosing? I really dislike that sheet. The letters on it aren't anything a typewriter could have typed. I also hate that they made the h e l and p keys red. 

Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Avgjoefriday, someone posted photos of their crystal ball earlier in this thread. The glass globe is frosted at the bottom not filled with anything from what I understand and think the description of it indicated that. Check out the photos. You can see the little LED area at the bottom of the globe in one of their photos. I loved the look of it but given it's big and glass thought I'd be better off passing on it. Ended up getting the red orb spirit ball from Target (posted in that thread) and am happy with it. Not the same but for my display outside probably a better choice. Home Depot also has a cool looking projection spirit ball which we don't know much about yet. Don't know how you want to use yours but it might be an interesting alternative if you don't get the GR one. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Window-FX-Crystal-Ball-28050-MP4/301148901

I have the Haunted Typewriter and love it. Last year when I was going to do an office scene as part of my haunt I carefully removed the paper on the platen and did my own typewritten page. So yes, you can substitute something if you want. Just need to line up things properly and do a notch in the new paper to allow the platen (which does come off normally) to wrap around the paper and sit in the mechanism that moves it across the typewriter. As for the red keys if they really bother you, you could probably create your own key "caps" with a white/cream background and stick them over the red ones. I like the typewriter a lot.

Here's a closeup photo of the page I inserted around my platen. I played around with placement of the type so that the typed *HELP* was in the area that the typewriter platen goes back and forth over. I'll see if I have any other photos to illustrate.











OK typewriter was easy to get to and took these photos to show the platen area better. The original "typed" message that came with it came off pretty easily on mine. Don't plan on using anyway so didn't really care if I ripped it or not but only one spot kind of stuck. No big deal as it gets covered up by my new typewritten message.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks ever so much GOS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Love the ouija board. I was looking through old posts. Funny how much this looks like theirs. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ted-ouija-board.html#/topics/0?postid=1426968


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

If anyone is interested I got my blue and red palm reader sign from Walmart today. A picture and video link is posted in the Walmart thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> Saki, I'm with yer hubby on that. I know it's silly but I can't help it.


ya that is the only thing he has ever asked me not to bring on our property and I totally can respect that  I do not think its silly at all


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Just got an e-mail that there is a flash 50 percent off sale. I do not see that Halloween is listed as excluded but it will not take off the discount with Pumpkin Man. Anyone else having issue here?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

thisdougsforu said:


> Just got an e-mail that there is a flash 50 percent off sale. I do not see that Halloween is listed as excluded but it will not take off the discount with Pumpkin Man. Anyone else having issue here?



From their website it looks to me that the 50% off flash sale is only on select decor and furniture. To qualify price must end in .97 also; don't see Pumpkin Man in that sale area. They have in the past however had a limited-hour flash sale, 50% too I think, on certain halloween items.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Just got off the phone with customer service. They were confused as Halloween wasn't listed as excluded but when she talked to her supervisor before running the order manually over the phone, her supervisor told her to not give the discount. I'm pretty hacked off. When even the employees think it's good, that's really frustrating.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got off the phone myself with them and spoke to a manager level person. Same thing relayed. Had the Blood Stain Removal sign which was in their sale area and had the .97 price at the end. The manager said in the email it listed the select items but I said I don't for some reason get their emails (tried working with them for a few years on this unsuccessfully) and actually came to their site by going to the website and seeing the info posted there which doesn't link to any items just those shown under the Sale area and seeing those listed with .97 and not excluded in their Offer Details on the web. She said she'd mention that to their department. I find it disappointing too that they would take that position when according to their site it clearly isn't excluded.

Anyway the thing I found more bothersome from an ordering standpoint is that, as big of an outfit as the umbrella companies of GrandinRoad, Frontage, etc. is, is that they don't employ end-to-end encryption when transmitting any personal data over the internet. Target and now Home Depot (just updated) do. End-to-End is the most secure and is indicated in your URL with a Green Lock symbol and the name of the Company also in green type. She tried to tell me that well they don't retain credit card info so it's secure and I tried to explain that when people submit their orders that data can be captured in transit so that doesn't really help give the highest level of security available. Didn't hear anything from her after that and thought maybe she was transferring me to an IT department or such and held on for a long time only to have the phone disconnect. Clearly she hung up on me. She did hear me say before this that I really liked my palm reader sign and the animated spirit box which just came, and she said they had some great halloween items this year. Did not appreciate the disconnect in the end by a manager no less.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Their flash sale today is only select items (any price) as well as select items ending in.97 (but not all ending in .97). In the banner at the top of the page, if you click the "see details" link, a little pop up layer will open that gives you the fine print. If you click the "shop now" link in the banner, it will take you to a page already filtered with the items that are part of the flash sale. Do you guys even see the banner at the top of the page? Today's banner is yellow....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Their flash sale today is only select items (any price) as well as select items ending in.97 (but not all ending in .97). In the banner at the top of the page, if you click the "see details" link, a little pop up layer will open that gives you the fine print. If you click the "shop now" link in the banner, it will take you to a page already filtered with the items that are part of the flash sale. Do you guys even see the banner at the top of the page? Today's banner is yellow....



After our calls they changed the website. There was no "shop now" link taking you anywhere, which they later added before the Code: SIXHOURS and which you refer to above. In the window we had this morning when you clicked on the Code it applied it in your cart, when you clicked on Details it brought up that window. As I told the manager not everyone receives their emails and anyone going to the site would look in the sale area like I did. I've gotten in the habit of taking photos of offers on websites (makes it easier to post about them here while looking at my phone) and here's the one I took of the GR offer earlier this morning when I called. See below. Believe me it wasn't us that couldn't read what the offer was.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

GoS, the green lock and green text in the URL doesn't necessarily mean the site uses E2EE. If you see green it just means they have an extended verification certificate. The only types of companies that I know of that use E2EE are communication sites (for things like messaging, not transactional) and are usually purely server based, not client-server. For sites that just have a black lock icon and black text, I think you can still feel safe because they're using SSL, which is still the latest encryption based protocol.

They still shouldn't have hung up on you though! Maybe it was accidental? I just had that happen to me yesterday when I was calling an electrician to get a quote on hanging some chandeliers. As soon as he said, "yeah, I can give you a quote" I heard *click* Then I called back 2 times and it went right to VM. I was like, ok, you don't get my business now, accidental or not! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> After our calls they changed the website. There was no "shop now" link taking you anywhere, which they later added before the Code: SIXHOURS and which you refer to above. In the window we had this morning when you clicked on the Code it applied it in your cart, when you clicked on Details it brought up that window. As I told the manager not everyone receives their emails and anyone going to the site would look in the sale area like I did. I've gotten in the habit of taking photos of offers on websites (makes it easier to post about them here while looking at my phone) and here's the one I took of the GR offer earlier this morning when I called. See below. Believe me it wasn't us that couldn't read what the offer was.


They definitely get it wrong sometimes for sure! Good thing you keep screenshots....you could even send them to GR if you have to.

I remember going to one of these flash sales about 2 weeks ago and I went to it on my computer at work (not thru an email click), so I had to search and find the link to get to the list of items in the flash sale. Ironically I think it was many of the same items as today's sale! Anyway, I went to buy 2 urns that just so happened to end in .97, but it wasn't taking off the discount in my cart. When I went to the fine print in the pop up window, it actually said that it EXCLUDED items ending in .97. What?!? Seriously? There were quite a few items in that list that ended in .97, yet they were excluded. It made no sense....I mean why put them in this special list to begin with? I mean it's not like I went to its normal place on the website where it lived. I almost called to complain about it, but then I got distracted since I was at work and by the time I went back to it, the flash sale was over.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

For all of you who got the crystal ball, what do you think about the sloppy glue work in the center of the ball? Or is it just on mine? Overall, I really like it and you'll never see the glue at night or in low lighting, but since I just so happened to have unpacked it in bright daylight, I can clearly see the glue that adheres the ball to the stand. For $99 I think they should've done better. Are my standards getting too high?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

maggiesvineyard said:


> GoS, the green lock and green text in the URL doesn't necessarily mean the site uses E2EE. If you see green it just means they have an extended verification certificate. The only types of companies that I know of that use E2EE are communication sites (for things like messaging, not transactional) and are usually purely server based, not client-server. For sites that just have a black lock icon and black text, I think you can still feel safe because they're using SSL, which is still the latest encryption based protocol.....



Just going by this and what my husband who works at a tech company has told me. If the company name of their site is correctly spelled and you know it's their site and is green with the lock symbol, I find this a higher level of trust in where I'm sending my personal info. Below are two retailers using it for transactions btw. Both of which had massive data breaches in the past and definitely in need of keeping their customers trust in their online ordering.

From Mozilla: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-tell-if-my-connection-is-secure
From Apple: https://support.apple.com/kb/PH21415?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Did anyone get the jeweled rat? I would love to know what it is like in person.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dbruner said:


> Did anyone get the jeweled rat? I would love to know what it is like in person.


Yes someone did and there are photos of it in the thread. They received it prior to the new halloween merchandise being released on the website so thinking back in July timeframe.


Found it for you. It was maggiesvineyard that received it. Thought so but wasn't sure.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/172985-grandin-road-2017-a-10.html#post2162866


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just going by this and what my husband who works at a tech company has told me. If the company name of their site is correctly spelled and you know it's their site and is green with the lock symbol, I find this a higher level of trust in where I'm sending my personal info. Below are two retailers using it for transactions btw. Both of which had massive data breaches in the past and definitely in need of keeping their customers trust in their online ordering.
> 
> From Mozilla: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-tell-if-my-connection-is-secure
> From Apple: https://support.apple.com/kb/PH21415?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US


As a fellow IT person I won't dispute what your hubby has told you, and yes, those sites probably do use E2EE....especially after having a major data breach! I guess I just meant the green lock and text in the URL does not mean or ensure that site is using E2EE.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yes someone did and there are photos of it in the thread. They received it prior to the new halloween merchandise being released on the website so thinking back in July timeframe.
> 
> 
> Found it for you. It was maggiesvineyard that received it. Thought so but wasn't sure.
> ...


Yep, it was meeeeeee! 

It really is a nice piece, but I definitely would not pay full price for it. I mean, that really goes for all of Katherine's Collection stuff....they are SO expensive. Yes, the few of her things I have are great quality, but not great enough to demand those prices. IMO.

If you get a sale AND free shipping, and skeletons and/or rats are your thing, I think you'll be pleased with it


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Ghost of Spookie! After reading her review, I will have to have this. Hopefully another 30% sale soon, I missed the one they just had.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

dbruner said:


> Thanks Ghost of Spookie! After reading her review, I will have to have this. Hopefully another 30% sale soon, I missed the one they just had.


My "real" review is on the site now on the product page (same user name). Let us know what you think of it if you decide to get it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone get or have the mummies? I just got the male one today (bought the smaller female one 2 years ago), and am impressed at how big it is!! I knew it was stated at being 6' tall, but when I put it together, I guess it just made me realize either how tall it is, or how short I am! LOL

You'll have to excuse the bathroom photo (just think of it as a 90's selfie photo, which they were always in the bathroom, despite the no mirror) but I put him temporarily in the bathroom to hide him from the kitties, and I wanted to take a picture of him standing next to something you can use as a height reference. He's BIG!

These are by far one of favorite props, and the ones that most people comment on who see them. Expensive, yes, especially the male because he has an additional $10 shipping fee, but I will get much enjoyment from him, especially now that I have the pair.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I caved on the 30 % off deal too and go the Ouija board. It was the first thing I wanted from GR when we first started sneaking peeks at the stuff early on. I had talked myself out of it because I bought the BL dragon but what the heck, I'm only going to have to buy a second home to store all this crap.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

My crystal ball came in and while i do like it, there are a couple of things that i do dislike.

Mine has chunks of the frosted part of the glass missing 

Also, the battery compartment is really annoying. It has one of those tiny screws and if you lose that you won't be able to light it up unless you get another screw. The battery compartment door will only stay closed with a screw in it and if it isn't closed all the way the batteries will come out. 

Still a nice piece though.

Also, my potted hands came in! They are really nice and also super heavy and substantial.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> My crystal ball came in and while i do like it, there are a couple of things that i do dislike.
> 
> Mine has chunks of the frosted part of the glass missing
> 
> ...


I think I would contact them about the frosted part being missing. I don't know how yours looks in person but it really stands out in your photo. At a minimum, they may give you a partial credit to keep it as-is, or the option to exchange it for one that might be better.

I was annoyed at the battery compartment as well. It's one of those tiny screws and mine was so tight that my cheap jewelers-style screwdriver wouldn't budge it, so I had to get out a knife where just the tip managed to fit in the screw where it would turn. Luckily on mine though, the battery door stays on tight without the screw, so I just threw it in my junk drawer and didn't put it back on. I guess how loose or how tight those doors are varies.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Your glue job in the center though looks much better than mine (see previous page in this thread for a photo of mine) so apparently they don't have good quality control measures.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

It's weird that your battery compartment is different...mine just won't stay shut unless that screw is in tight. And I may contact them...I don't know that it's enough for me to worry about exchanging it but a partial credit might be nice.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> It's weird that your battery compartment is different...mine just won't stay shut unless that screw is in tight. And I may contact them...I don't know that it's enough for me to worry about exchanging it but a partial credit might be nice.


I had a little mini scare today with my crystal ball. When I was looking at your photo, I thought to myself, the color looks really nice and how it illuminates inside the entire ball! And I didn't remember mine doing that when I tested mine before I put it away. So I had to get it back out and turn it on again, and sure enough, my entire ball didn't light up. In fact, it basically stayed on red, tried to go to green, but then quickly went back to red....although not illuminating anything inside the ball. No blue or purple colors. I was like, oh crap, I am going to have to exchange it. Which I wouldn't have minded doing, but it's just the hassle that turns me off. Oh, and the waiting. But then I remembered my batteries.....I had a whole pile of AA batteries in my drawer, which I thought were new or barely used, but apparently were in the state of being too used. Because when I put in a fresh set of batteries, it illuminated the entire ball and cycled through all the colors. Whew! 

This is the second prop I thought was a dud because of my batteries. I really need to just toss them because apparently they don't have enough juice in them to make anything work properly! LOL


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Your glue job in the center though looks much better than mine (see previous page in this thread for a photo of mine) so apparently they don't have good quality control measures.


For the prices they charge, they certainly should! At least customer service is responsive.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You guys do realize that GrandinRoad doesn't manufacture this stuff, just orders it like other retailers out there, so not sure how quality control comes into play with them in that aspect. However they do stand behind the products they sell if something is wrong with them or even if you don't like it and just want to return, so I would agree that they have good customer service (except maybe for the manager that disconnected or hung up on my call recently LOL).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They don't manufacture it, but many of the items are "GrandinRoad exclusives" so they should have more of a say on how those products are created, even if they are created in the Philippines or whatever other country. I completely agree about customer service though.....they always make things right with orders gone wrong or products that are damaged or don't live up to expectations. I order so much from them though, that I get many damaged things, so it just gets to be a pain when something needs to go back. But, their customer service rocks and is by far superior to most other companies out there, so that's what makes me keep coming back again and again!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just in case y'all didn't see this... Oriental Trading is kicking off with a huge mass of FIGURES and cool props that are almost identical to past Grandin Road stuff for cheaper...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/176969-oriental-trading-2017-a.html

Venetian Victoria's twin sister, her new husband and LOTS of other nifty figures!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just in case y'all didn't see this... Oriental Trading is kicking off with a huge mass of FIGURES and cool props that are almost identical to past Grandin Road stuff for cheaper...
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/176969-oriental-trading-2017-a.html
> 
> Venetian Victoria's twin sister, her new husband and LOTS of other nifty figures!!


I haven't been on Oriental Trading yet....just Victorian Trading....so I will have to check them out!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

maggiesvineyard said:


> They don't manufacture it, but many of the items are "GrandinRoad exclusives" so they should have more of a say on how those products are created, even if they are created in the Philippines or whatever other country.


I agree. Retailers are still responsible for the quality of the merchandise they sell, regardless of who manufactures it. They should be dealing with quality manufacturers and their reps should be reinforcing the idea that in order to keep their business, certain manufacturing standards will have to be met. They should be spot-checking merchandise for quality. Yes, sometimes things can slip thorugh, but it seems to happen an awful lot. You pay more at GR, and quality control is one thing you really should be getting for your money, especially when several of the items they offer are sold elsewhere for less. 
It's good that customer service stands behind their products, but returns are inconvenient. I would be a better GR customer had I not been burned on poorly-made items so many times.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I would never let the handful of lesser-than items stop me from buying though! While a few of us have pointed out a few flawed items, they have a ton of others that are pretty stellar and unique that you won't find anywhere else. GR is the one retailer that I look forward to each year to see what new items they are going to offer, wayyyyy before the Halloween season even begins. I don't do that anywhere else.

Speaking of, I'm supposed to have my spirit board delivered on Monday.....can't wait!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there a forum for selling retired Grandin Road products? I have a the werewolf dad & son, Jack the giant pumpkin man, Dia de los Muertos, the dress silhouettes, etc.. most are brand new! TIA


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Is there a forum for selling retired Grandin Road products? I have a the werewolf dad & son, Jack the giant pumpkin man, Dia de los Muertos, the dress silhouettes, etc.. most are brand new! TIA


I am not sure but I personally would love to know what you are selling. I may be interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

avgjoefriday said:


> I am not sure but I personally would love to know what you are selling. I may be interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be interested too! I remember seeing a thread last year with people selling stuff (not specific to GR) but I don't recall what category it was in.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Is there a forum for selling retired Grandin Road products? I have a the werewolf dad & son, Jack the giant pumpkin man, Dia de los Muertos, the dress silhouettes, etc.. most are brand new! TIA


There is a thread dedicated to selling or buying items. I would be interested too....what ya got FunnyFreckledFrog ???

It's under the main Forum tab, labeled For Sale/ buy by individuals ( that isn't exact but close)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There's a "For Sale /Trade by Individuals" section of the board, just start some threads there for each or put them all in one thread, whatever is easier for you.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-trade-by-individuals/


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I would never let the handful of lesser-than items stop me from buying though! While a few of us have pointed out a few flawed items, they have a ton of others that are pretty stellar and unique that you won't find anywhere else. GR is the one retailer that I look forward to each year to see what new items they are going to offer, wayyyyy before the Halloween season even begins. I don't do that anywhere else.
> 
> Speaking of, I'm supposed to have my spirit board delivered on Monday.....can't wait!


I'm not saying I'll never buy from them again. I was a fan since back in the Martha Stewart days. And I'm definitely not criticizing anyone else's choice; they do have some great-looking stuff. But if I knew I could trust their quality, I might not spend as much time shopping for cheaper options on the same items (which I frequently do find. Still takes less time than returns.) Also, at this point, if I figure there's a strong chance I'll have to pick off sloppy glue, reaffix parts, or repaint, I'm more inclined to just make my own version when that's a possible option. 

The spirit board looks very cool! I hope it's perfect and that you enjoy it immensely!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ooojen said:


> I'm not saying I'll never buy from them again. I was a fan since back in the Martha Stewart days. And I'm definitely not criticizing anyone else's choice; they do have some great-looking stuff. But if I knew I could trust their quality, I might not spend as much time shopping for cheaper options on the same items (which I frequently do find. Still takes less time than returns.) Also, at this point, if I figure there's a strong chance I'll have to pick off sloppy glue, reaffix parts, or repaint, I'm more inclined to just make my own version when that's a possible option.
> 
> The spirit board looks very cool! I hope it's perfect and that you enjoy it immensely!


That's so true....some of them you could probably make yourself with a little time and effort, and cost half as much! I have 2 "recreations" that are on my list to do, and have even bought some of the stuff to do it. But I just haven't gotten around to them yet. Hopefully I'll be able to before Halloween gets here!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Is there a forum for selling retired Grandin Road products? I have a the werewolf dad & son, Jack the giant pumpkin man, Dia de los Muertos, the dress silhouettes, etc.. most are brand new! TIA


I'd be interested in getting a price on Jack the Giant Pumpkin Man.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just in case y'all didn't see this... Oriental Trading is kicking off with a huge mass of FIGURES and cool props that are almost identical to past Grandin Road stuff for cheaper...
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/176969-oriental-trading-2017-a.html
> 
> Venetian Victoria's twin sister, her new husband and LOTS of other nifty figures!!



They look like the same ones from grandin road.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this yesterday (thanks to HereForTheBoose) off of Ebay! It's a copy of the Grandin Road witch wreath at half the price. It seems to be handmade. I LOVE IT!! It's made of fiberboard which is a plus because that means it fits between all my doors & screen doors. The pictures really don't do it justice.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

WOW that's pretty great....what a great find! And it does look handpainted...they did a good job. You're lucky to be able to display it on the outside of your door so others can enjoy! That part I'm kinda bummed about with mine, since I don't have a covered porch.

I had actually looked on EBay for months before buying mine...even had an alert set up, but nothing good was ever posted.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love her RCIAG !! Great deal, glad you finally got it. Looks just as good as the GR one to me.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HereForTheBoose sent me a link to it & as soon as I saw it I knew I was going to buy that one instead of the GR. Granted it's not an exact copy, it doesn't have the purple velvet hat or pom poms, it's a little different than the original but that's OK by me since it's the face that I really love.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got my spirit board today.....it's ahhhhh-mazing!!! Definitely of the same quality as the typewriter, and it is very heavy. I know I need to stop equating an items heaviness to quality, but it really does feel like a substantial piece, much better than any cardboard version. Love the scrollwork all around the box too, and the fact that it's not a loud prop, but yet is still animated. Well done on this one, for sure!

Tomorrow I should be getting my six armed lady shadowbox. Not sure if anyone got it already and reviewed it or was interested, but I'll post my thoughts on it within the next day or so after I've had a chance to unbox and test it out.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Got my spirit board today.....it's ahhhhh-mazing!!! Definitely of the same quality as the typewriter, and it is very heavy. I know I need to stop equating an items heaviness to quality, but it really does feel like a substantial piece, much better than any cardboard version. Love the scrollwork all around the box too, and the fact that it's not a loud prop, but yet is still animated. Well done on this one, for sure!
> .


I got mine today too and love it ! I almost didn't get it because I've spent too much money as it is but man oh man am I glad I did . It really is heavy and looks really pretty. moves around the board really well, only sound I can hear is the actual planchette moving across the board. Even if it eventually stops working , it is pretty enough to still set up. It is one complete resin ( something like that anyway) piece, only opening is the battery compartment so I don't think it could be fixed . I love this thing, anyone on the fence should grab it next sale for sure.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For those of you who were looking for that DotD female bust, some Tuesday Mornings might have it.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/176258-tuesday-morning-2017-a.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got mine today too and love it ! I almost didn't get it because I've spent too much money as it is but man oh man am I glad I did . It really is heavy and looks really pretty. moves around the board really well, only sound I can hear is the actual planchette moving across the board. Even if it eventually stops working , it is pretty enough to still set up. It is one complete resin ( something like that anyway) piece, only opening is the battery compartment so I don't think it could be fixed . I love this thing, anyone on the fence should grab it next sale for sure.


Haha, I was thinking the same thing too! That if something ever went wrong with it, there'd be no way of fixing it, at least that I could see. But it's such a statement piece that it would still be good even if the planchette didn't move.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did anyone else order the moving trees? I got the larger one today and I LOOOOOOOVE it. It's got a bit of a stuttery movement to it which I think makes it extra creepy. Thankfully it is also silent except for the sound of the parts moving. I'm not totally sure why but they kind of remind me of something out of Fraggle Rock. If anyone is interested I can post some video tomorrow.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got my shadowbox today, and I really like it. Once I turned it on, I found myself just staring at it, transfixed on the motion of her arms. It's very relaxing to say the least! As far as quality goes, well, it's a plastic box. I feel like for the price, they could have made it out of a better quality material. But at the same time. I like that it's lightweight-ish. It's a few inches thick, so if the material were any heavier, that might dictate where you place it (wall vs. tabletop). I'm not sure where I'm going to put it just yet, but I like that I have 2 options. When it's on, you can hear the humming of the mechanism inside, but it's not loud. You'd hear it if you were standing right in front of it and you didn't have your TV on, but aside from that it's fairly quiet. I knew based on the description that it was made out of plastic, so I can't really fault them for that. Do I think it's worth $150? Definitely not. I mean, the spirit board is of much better quality and it was cheaper. However, if you can get it on sale with free shipping, I say grab one when you can if it's something you have your eye on!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Jezebel82 said:


> Did anyone else order the moving trees? I got the larger one today and I LOOOOOOOVE it. It's got a bit of a stuttery movement to it which I think makes it extra creepy. Thankfully it is also silent except for the sound of the parts moving. I'm not totally sure why but they kind of remind me of something out of Fraggle Rock. If anyone is interested I can post some video tomorrow.


I didn't get them yet but really want to! I bought 2 of the static ones from Improvements Catalog last year (they're identical to the ones GR sells) and they're fantastic! I watched the video of them that they have on the website and I agree, the newly added movement to them adds just enough creepy factor to them. I'm hoping they don't sell out before I can get them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> For those of you who were looking for that DotD female bust, some Tuesday Mornings might have it.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/176258-tuesday-morning-2017-a.html


UGH...I realllllly want that male DotD bust to go with my female one! I went by my closest Tuesday Morning today and they have zero Halloween out yet


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Jezebel82 said:


> Did anyone else order the moving trees? I got the larger one today and I LOOOOOOOVE it. It's got a bit of a stuttery movement to it which I think makes it extra creepy. Thankfully it is also silent except for the sound of the parts moving. I'm not totally sure why but they kind of remind me of something out of Fraggle Rock. If anyone is interested I can post some video tomorrow.


I would love to see it!!! This is in my wish list!!!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I got my Pumpkin Man yesterday, my first Grandin purchase. He's freakin' awesome!

He was packed very well and his construction was really simple. His LEDs are super bright and they fade bright to light- really cool. Great paint job and he's built like a tank.




































For those that haven't seen, Sam's Club has their own version of Pumpkin Man this year (as well as a Skeleton Man). I love these as well and will be picking up the pumpkin version to stand side by side with the Grandin one to greet trick or treaters. As a bonus, they are $89, so quite a bit cheaper than the Grandin one. Still, the Grandin one looks a lot nicer. I will be doing a side by side review of both on my YouTube channel as soon as I can get by Sams.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Congrats on your first GR purchase! I'm sure he's built like their Nutcrackers they sell at Xmas, which are awesome. I don't really get into extensive Xmas decorating but I wanted something somewhat big that would make up for the lack of everything else....and it is nicely built. A bit spendy but definitely worth it. Thanks for the pics of the Sams Club ones...I may just have to go check them out! The GR pumpkin definitely looks better, but I'm really digging the skeleton one!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh gosh, I wish you hadn't told me they had a nutcracker. That thing looks amazing! I'm not a huge Christmas decorator, but that sure would be a nice thing to have in addition to the Christmas Tree.

As for the Sam's Club offerings, I'm not sure which to get. Having another pumpkin man would be pretty cool to sort of stay with my theme of pumpkin patch, but having a skeleton would compliment GR's pumpkin man nicely. I do like how they are holding big bowls of candy since the GR version can't hold a lot in his pale. For Halloween night I may take that out and find a way to install a larger one!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha....you're welcome! 

Actually I just realized the Nutcracker I got was from Frontgate, but really very similar since they are sister companies so the quality is likely identical. In the pics below, the first 2 of the marching and drummer nutcrackers are from Frontgate, and the last one was from GrandinRoad (I'm not sure I would have bought him though, his face sorta reminds me of the Burger King mascot guy who I always thought was a bit creepy). I got the marching one....he plays a very nice holiday song, lights up, and even has some slight movement with his arms/legs. They really are amazing, so I highly recommend if you can manage to get one before they sell out. They go quick!


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

I wasnt that impressed with their stuff this year Alot of repeats,, We have the white ghost circle with a big flaming cauldron in the middle ( We have 2 sets with 6 white ghosts... Im always looking for something to just hit me but I avent seen anything so far Although we do have stuff from them from past years ~Pat


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

AUGSAVEMORE code Offer valid on orders placed through 11:59pm ET on 8/14/2017. 15% Off is valid on orders up to $149. 20% Off is valid on orders over $150. 25% Off is valid on orders over $250.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Nypdwife said:


> I wasnt that impressed with their stuff this year Alot of repeats,, We have the white ghost circle with a big flaming cauldron in the middle ( We have 2 sets with 6 white ghosts... Im always looking for something to just hit me but I avent seen anything so far Although we do have stuff from them from past years ~Pat


I have 2 sets of the witches. I really like them and hope you like your ghosts too!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> AUGSAVEMORE code Offer valid on orders placed through 11:59pm ET on 8/14/2017. 15% Off is valid on orders up to $149. 20% Off is valid on orders over $150. 25% Off is valid on orders over $250.


You are missing the most important part of this sale........FREE SHIPPING!!!

Best deal yet so far if you can reach the $250 mark.

Tombstones, here I come!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

c910andace said:


> I have 2 sets of the witches. I really like them and hope you like your ghosts too!


I have 2 sets of the witches too! love that they're such a simple, lightweight prop that makes a big statement in your yard. I would get the ghosts too but I think it might overcrowd my yard!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So what's the damage to everyone's wallet with today's sale?

I managed to get 3 tombstones, the 2 potted hands, and the set of interactive talking pumpkins. I wanted much more, but I've already spent a lot this year so far on several other things that I needed to limit myself. Which is really hard. I need a support group!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I made the 25% off minimum with the orange striped witch legs, the palm reader sign, and the three piece moss covered decorative pumpkins. Luckily I purchased the hocus pocus sign last year, but I didn't want to take a chance the palm reader sign might be another one season offering. Same goes with the large striped witch legs - how many more years can they continue to offer them? I missed out on the short cauldron with feet a few years ago and that still bugs me! I have the taller one and so wanted the pair!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I made the 25% off minimum with the orange striped witch legs, the palm reader sign, and the three piece moss covered decorative pumpkins. Luckily I purchased the hocus pocus sign last year, but I didn't want to take a chance the palm reader sign might be another one season offering. Same goes with the large striped witch legs - how many more years can they continue to offer them? I missed out on the short cauldron with feet a few years ago and that still bugs me! I have the taller one and so wanted the pair!


You mean this one? OMG me too! I got the taller black one with red feet, but really would have liked to have both to display as a set. I've only seen them that one year.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone get the glass crystal ball and have an issue with the battery compartment? My battery compartment shuts but then I have to push the plastic in to make it work. Grandin Road advised me to exchange it, but I'm curious if anyone did this and if the replacement was a problem as well. Please let me know if managed to rig yours to work properly. TIA


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Anyone get the glass crystal ball and have an issue with the battery compartment? My battery compartment shuts but then I have to push the plastic in to make it work. Grandin Road advised me to exchange it, but I'm curious if anyone did this and if the replacement was a problem as well. Please let me know if managed to rig yours to work properly. TIA


I remember reading a number of posts back on the thread about people commenting on their battery compartments. If you need to push the plastic in, maybe you could add something like a layer/s of thin cardboard between the batteries and the battery door to compress the batteries down to make contact. I don't have this prop so just a suggestion from what I'm reading.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

maggiesvineyard said:


> So what's the damage to everyone's wallet with today's sale?
> 
> I managed to get 3 tombstones, the 2 potted hands, and the set of interactive talking pumpkins. I wanted much more, but I've already spent a lot this year so far on several other things that I needed to limit myself. Which is really hard. I need a support group!


If I put that in writing I would have to acknowledge my problem. Let's just say I will soon be the owner of a moving tree, infinity mirror, and a couple small tidbits. Can't beat 25% and free shipping..right?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Anyone get the glass crystal ball and have an issue with the battery compartment? My battery compartment shuts but then I have to push the plastic in to make it work. Grandin Road advised me to exchange it, but I'm curious if anyone did this and if the replacement was a problem as well. Please let me know if managed to rig yours to work properly. TIA


Is there anything else on it that you don't like? If not, and it were me, I would try to come up with a way to make it work before I exchanged it. The reason I say that is because I think the craftsmanship of these varies across the board. With mine, I don't have any issue with the battery compartment, but there is a sloppy glue issue in the center of mine where the ball meets the base. But I decided it was something I could live with. With someone else (here in this thread) they had an issue with inconsistent frosting. 

With that said, if you were contemplating exchanging it, now would be the best time though because they're still in stock. It's always a gamble because you never know when something's going to sell out!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> > I made the 25% off minimum with the orange striped witch legs, the palm reader sign, and the three piece moss covered decorative pumpkins. Luckily I purchased the hocus pocus sign last year, but I didn't want to take a chance the palm reader sign might be another one season offering. Same goes with the large striped witch legs - how many more years can they continue to offer them? I missed out on the short cauldron with feet a few years ago and that still bugs me! I have the taller one and so wanted the pair!
> ...


Yes, that's the one! Isn't it adorable? I've looked online for it from other vendors, but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Is there anything else on it that you don't like? If not, and it were me, I would try to come up with a way to make it work before I exchanged it. The reason I say that is because I think the craftsmanship of these varies across the board. With mine, I don't have any issue with the battery compartment, but there is a sloppy glue issue in the center of mine where the ball meets the base. But I decided it was something I could live with. With someone else (here in this thread) they had an issue with inconsistent frosting.
> 
> With that said, if you were contemplating exchanging it, now would be the best time though because they're still in stock. It's always a gamble because you never know when something's going to sell out!


I have to agree with the quality gamble. I love Grandin Road stuff for the most part but realistically I will bet your return is someone else's new purchase. Eventually they get to someone like me that cringes at their recharge a new one till returned with a credit or credit and recharge and reship a new order after receiving it back policy. Carting it to UPS is a PITA too. They credited me so I am not complaining but for humor sake here is a picture of the set of crows I received from them. They were each wrapped in brown paper, no bag, no damage at all to the box and the missing parts were not in there. No doubt they were packed this way. Right after this I received the set of skull place holders and two were cracked in half. I never even contacted them about the placeholders because of the fear of being labeled a scammer . Anyway, laugh for today. Here is my crows. Yes, 3 were broken at the legs, 1 had a missing eye, and other had no beak at all. Needless to say I wasn't keeping them. LMAO.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow, did those crows go through a hurricane before they arrived at your doorstep or what? My goodness! Yeah, they definitely would have gone back if I received those! I mean seriously, it looks like a dog got a hold of them. Or cat. Yeah, probably a cat 

I know what your saying about being labeled as a scammer, but don't let that stop you from getting what you paid for, or being happy with the item. I know I've said this many times before, but their costumer service rocks and is mainly why I am a repeat customer.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I have 2 sets of the witches too! love that they're such a simple, lightweight prop that makes a big statement in your yard. I would get the ghosts too but I think it might overcrowd my yard!


I have the witches too and have to agree. I never expected them to look so creepy, but they look like small children dressed in costume.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Wow, did those crows go through a hurricane before they arrived at your doorstep or what? My goodness! Yeah, they definitely would have gone back if I received those! I mean seriously, it looks like a dog got a hold of them. Or cat. Yeah, probably a cat
> 
> I know what your saying about being labeled as a scammer, but don't let that stop you from getting what you paid for, or being happy with the item. I know I've said this many times before, but their costumer service rocks and is mainly why I am a repeat customer.


Cat? Do they have those in their warehouse? lol Never gave it much thought about why they looked like this my thoughts were why did they send these to me? Did they honestly think I would be OK with it? They were over the winter and popped on their site. Which only furthers my belief they ship ALL returns to another unsuspecting customer without weeding out the defective ones.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Cloe said:


> Cat? Do they have those in their warehouse? lol Never gave it much thought about why they looked like this my thoughts were why did they send these to me? Did they honestly think I would be OK with it? They were over the winter and popped on their site. Which only furthers my belief they ship ALL returns to another unsuspecting customer without weeding out the defective ones.


Funny thing is, most of the broken or defective things I receive come beautifully (and quite securely) wrapped, so apparently obvious that the damage did NOT occur during shipment, and it just boggles my mind that they let this happen. Yes, I would guarantee that someone's broken return is someone else's next new purchase!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I ordered the Victorian busts and hanging ghost lady. Part of me wanted to get the gothic fence but it seems small in height. Of course my tombstones aren't big anyway. Wish I could find pics of someone's yard display using them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Jezebel82 said:


> I have the witches too and have to agree. I never expected them to look so creepy, but they look like small children dressed in costume.


Some creeps in a van pulled up outside my house and destryoed my little witches on Halloween night around midnight. My husband didnt have his glasses on when he yelled at them out the window. They were in a work van so you can bet I would have been on their front doorstep the next day if he had read it.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's my review of the Pumpkin Man, as well as the similar Sam's Club Skeleton door greeter. 






Pumpkin Man is awesome!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

thisdougsforu said:


> Here's my review of the Pumpkin Man, as well as the similar Sam's Club Skeleton door greeter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! This confirms that I need that skeleton greeter!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been pretty quiet out here, as I have recently undergone a horrible work-related event and am working to resolve it, and its taking all of my attention and energy. A bit like being shipwrecked, it was. Trying to row my way off the desert island. 

I did receive my Skellerina. She IS cute, but as far as value.... well. Get her on sale. 

1. Cute, spooky tune. Even my husband likes it. 

2. Music box and lights work correctly. 

3. Little if any care was lavished on the ballerina herself. I re-glittered her entire neckline and cuffs and parts of her tutu edge, added black glitter to her tiara to differentiate it from her hair. I gave her a black manicure and a little design at the nape of her neck... that area was so blank. And her nape had painted over scratches on it. I wanted to better hide those. The glitter application was just atrocious, like a child did it. 

4. Her eyes bothered me, so I whited them to make her appear more "ghostly." 

She arrived on a very bleak day for me, and refurbishing her gave me something to focus on. She made me smile. So I do not regret my purchase.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Serpentia said:


> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=448465&d=1502668414"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks fabulous! You did a great job.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your work situation Serpentia. Glad you came here to share your Skellerina and hopefully smile a bit. You did a fabulous job on accentuating her. 

Hope things work out for you at work. And good to see you back on the board. There's certainly a lot of halloween coming out to give you a much needed diversion.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Serpentia said:


> I have been pretty quiet out here, as I have recently undergone a horrible work-related event and am working to resolve it, and its taking all of my attention and energy. A bit like being shipwrecked, it was. Trying to row my way off the desert island.
> 
> I did receive my Skellerina. She IS cute, but as far as value.... well. Get her on sale.
> 
> ...


You made her so beautiful. Bravo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Love what you did with her eyes Serpentia! I may have to copy that on mine, since the tiny white dots that she currently sports isn't as nice. And I agree, the glitter job isn't the greatest....every time I pick mine up I see little bits flying off. It's like they were trying to save on the glue or something.

Sorry to hear about your work thing, but hopefully immersing yourself in some Halloween-ish activities will help!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Love what you did with her eyes Serpentia! I may have to copy that on mine, since the tiny white dots that she currently sports isn't as nice. And I agree, the glitter job isn't the greatest....every time I pick mine up I see little bits flying off. It's like they were trying to save on the glue or something.


The glitter is ridiculous! its everywhere but where its 'sposed to be. I spent considerable time scratching off stray glitter with a thumbnail. I never could get all of it off. 

I really need to go over her red-patched leg with more red, because mine is iffy. I spent a lot of time repainting her shoe-ribbons and her hairline, because that paint was just all over the place. 

I will eventually paint over the white eyes with pearlized white paint to make them glow. I think GR was afraid of making her too spooky. HAHA NOT ME! 



> Sorry to hear about your work thing, but hopefully immersing yourself in some Halloween-ish activities will help!


Thank you, and thank you to everyone for your kind words. God helps those who help themselves, so I am working on this issue.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Seeing my delivery on my front porch today made my day! I got my hanging ghost lady and my Victorian busts. Everything came working and looks great. In my head I imagined the busts were bigger but im not disappointed. I really love them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> Seeing my delivery on my front porch today made my day! I got my hanging ghost lady and my Victorian busts. Everything came working and looks great. In my head I imagined the busts were bigger but im not disappointed. I really love them.


I had the same reaction to the Victorian busts! They would be even more awesome of they were bigger, but I'm still happy with them. I didn't wait to display them...I left them out ever since I unboxed them!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Question for anyone that may have ordered the moving tree. I will be contacting them to return mine as I have to head to my UPS store tomorrow. A section of the tree doesn't light up. Found the break into one of the bulbs but I'm not happy with it's movement so I don't think for the price I should have to try and connect wires. Mine seems to kind of flop at the joints when pivoting while it's moving. Is mine defective here too? Wondering if I should just return it or replace it as it shouldn't actually be that choppy.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I would like to see pics of what you guys got. The busts ect. just teasing with boxes is cruel and unusual.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Here is my delivery from today. I had a delivery yesterday too, with 2 more of the tombstones, but UPS left the boxes near my garage doors so I didn't get to unpack them yet. But these came straight to my front door.

First to unpack was the pair of interactive pumpkins. They're really cute, but I'm on the fence about their worth. I did get 25% off with free ship, so that definitely makes them better, but personally I wouldn't recommend if you don't get AT LEAST that. They are super lightweight, as the pumpkin itself is a hollow plastic, and the faces are a thin latex material. The interactive element on these is what makes them though.

Next up we're the potted hands, which I absolutely adore! LOVE LOVE LOVE them! They are pretty heavy, so you won't have to worry about them getting knocked over if you have cats and they decide they need an up close inspection of them. I also like that the poison ivy pot comes so the pot can be in a laying down position, or even standing up but placed against a flat surface, as the pot is flat on one "side" so to speak.

Lastly, the Beware Tombstone....the last of the tombstones to add to my collection! I really like the quality of these GR tombstones, so I decided that I would buy 1 of each style. I'm just glad I was able to get them at a decent price, because in prior years, if you tried to wait for a decent sale to offset their higher price, it was too late because they were all sold out.

Anyway, that was my Saturday morning unboxing!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry for the sideways pics.....anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think it's from posting pics from a phone. You'd have to upload them here or to a site then post them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

When you say "upload here" do you mean here on the forum site in an album in my profile? I just created an album and uploaded a few pics to it and they are sideways there, too. I guess that's why I see so many people just linking to external photo hub sites.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Well, I guess that settles it. The next sale I'm going to have to get the potted hands. That seems to be one thing everyone is raving about.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

We dont have kids either but lots of nieces and nephews and the neighborhood kids love our haunt ~Hoping thy will remember it as they grow Like we remember when we were kids ~Pat


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Well, I guess that settles it. The next sale I'm going to have to get the potted hands. That seems to be one thing everyone is raving about.


You won't regret it...they really are great! I bought these Venus flytraps from Michaels that I think combined with these potted hands will make an awesome spooky garden display!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, I love my potted hands too! In the video for this year they show the poison ivy hand sitting up and holding one of the eyeball orbs. But yes, they are super heavy and excellent quality. And you can't just get one you REALLY need to get the set!!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anyone know who made this GR item? I hesitated buying it because I wasn't willing to pay the asking price. Of course, now it is gone. If I had a manufacturer name, maybe I could hunt it down online elsewhere. Sorry for the lousy picture, but it's all I could find online.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Does anyone know who made this GR item? I hesitated buying it because I wasn't willing to pay the asking price. Of course, now it is gone. If I had a manufacturer name, maybe I could hunt it down online elsewhere. Sorry for the lousy picture, but it's all I could find online.


it says it's a grandin road exclusive


----------



## Tess Skeffington (Aug 2, 2017)

Bobbiejo said:


> Does anyone know who made this GR item? I hesitated buying it because I wasn't willing to pay the asking price. Of course, now it is gone. If I had a manufacturer name, maybe I could hunt it down online elsewhere. Sorry for the lousy picture, but it's all I could find online.


Hi Bobbiejo, there's one available on eBay. I tried to include a link, but sorry I don't have enough posts. The auction title is RETIRED-GRANDIN-ROAD-EXCLUSIVE-HALLOWEEN-SPELLS-DISPLAY-NIB-CENTERPIECE, eBay item #362075449810.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I found it! Thank you for letting me know. There's a lot more GR items listed than the last time I checked. Must be the season.  Unfortunately, the price is more than I am willing to pay. I'm shocked at the prices people are asking for things. Everything is supposedly rare and priced often times higher than originally sold at. And for a used item! Oh well, but I will start checking eBay much more regularly.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Good luck with trying to find GrandinRoad items on EBay at a decent price. I search every now and again, mostly during the off season, and the prices are just off the charts. Ebay is a last resort to try and find something that you missed out on unless you decide you need it, want it, have to have it, and will pay whatever the cost.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I got my moving spirit board yesterday. I really like it except for how fast the planchette moves. Does anyone else's move very fast? I'm wondering if there is an issue with mine. I love Grandin Road but it certainly wouldn't be the first time I've had an issue with their stuff.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Jezebel82 said:


> I got my moving spirit board yesterday. I really like it except for how fast the planchette moves. Does anyone else's move very fast? I'm wondering if there is an issue with mine. I love Grandin Road but it certainly wouldn't be the first time I've had an issue with their stuff.



Here's a little video I recorded for you of mine. Seems pretty similar to GrandinRoad's video, at least with how fast/slow it moves. However mine moves very methodically across the second row of letters...never strays from what is clearly an infiniti shaped motor track inside, which to me sounds like it's on its last legs LOL

I love the board but the animation isn't the greatest.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

My motor is definitely quiet inside...have you thought about exchanging it?


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Here's a little video I recorded for you of mine. Seems pretty similar to GrandinRoad's video, at least with how fast/slow it moves. However mine moves very methodically across the second row of letters...never strays from what is clearly an infiniti shaped motor track inside, which to me sounds like it's on its last legs LOL
> 
> I love the board but the animation isn't the greatest.


Thank you for posting this!! I had looked through the thread for a video of it in action and couldn't find one. So it looks like yours might move slightly slower than mine but not by much so probably not worth trying to exchange it. As much as I do like it, I am glad I didn't pay full price for it. 

On another note, I know someone posted a while back about no photo contest or Macy's pop-up shop this year. I had asked where they got their info and didn't see a reply. I sent GR a message on facebook yesterday asking and they confirmed they will not be doing either this year but have other spooky plans in store. Whatever that might mean. I get why they probably didn't do the pop-up shop but really surprised they stopped the photo contest. That seems like it would be a huge marketing win for them. I have seen a lot of those entry pictures on pinterest. I'm really bummed because I finally got some really great pics last year.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I was looking through halloween haven on their website. I noticed the pre lit hanging ghost lady is no longer on the site. Glad I purchased her during the last sale. Also Victoria and the lighted staked reapers are no longer available but still on the site. I wonder what else might be gone that I may have not noticed.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Jezebel82 said:


> Thank you for posting this!! I had looked through the thread for a video of it in action and couldn't find one. So it looks like yours might move slightly slower than mine but not by much so probably not worth trying to exchange it. As much as I do like it, I am glad I didn't pay full price for it.
> 
> On another note, I know someone posted a while back about no photo contest or Macy's pop-up shop this year. I had asked where they got their info and didn't see a reply. I sent GR a message on facebook yesterday asking and they confirmed they will not be doing either this year but have other spooky plans in store. Whatever that might mean. I get why they probably didn't do the pop-up shop but really surprised they stopped the photo contest. That seems like it would be a huge marketing win for them. I have seen a lot of those entry pictures on pinterest. I'm really bummed because I finally got some really great pics last year.


I agree....they're really missing out on a great marketing opportunity, especially with our group here in the forums that practically keep the lights running in Halloween Haven! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> My motor is definitely quiet inside...have you thought about exchanging it?


Honestly I just figured they were all like that? What is your animation like?

I know a few others bought it....it would be great if you could all take a look at my video and compare to yours with both the sound of the motor and the movement of the planchette. I hadn't thought about returning it, but if I'm the outlier, maybe I should while it's still in stock....


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Jezebel82
On another note said:


> Sorry, Jezebel82. I posted that and missed your question. I saw where someone had commented and they responded no shop or photo contest this year on their fb page. Wonder what the spooky plan is? I liked the contest but I do my biggest decorating prop wise on the day of which makes it hard to get a good photo by contest time. I always felt using their "new" props seemed to give people an edge. Like you I enjoyed seeing others ideas so was kind of disappointed when I read that.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Honestly I just figured they were all like that? What is your animation like?
> 
> I know a few others bought it....it would be great if you could all take a look at my video and compare to yours with both the sound of the motor and the movement of the planchette. I hadn't thought about returning it, but if I'm the outlier, maybe I should while it's still in stock....



Yeah if I can get mine out tomorrow I'll post a video but mine definitely doesn't make that sound. Mine is dead silent save for the planchette sliding against the surface. Also, my planchette comes to a point around the F and G and spins around. The tip of my planchette touches the bat just before it rotates and I noticed yours doesn't. Like I said, I'll try and post a video tomorrow but that motor sound would freak me out. Like someone mentioned previously there's no way that I can see to get inside of it should anything go wrong.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

15% off and free shipping at Grandin Road currently going on. While everything is still in stock, I went ahead and purchased the potted poison ivy and jasmine hands that everyone has been so thrilled with. I know I may end up eating my words, but that should be my last GR purchase until Halloween clearances begin. Maybe.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> 15% off and free shipping at Grandin Road currently going on. While everything is still in stock, I went ahead and purchased the potted poison ivy and jasmine hands that everyone has been so thrilled with. I know I may end up eating my words, but that should be my last GR purchase until Halloween clearances begin. Maybe.


I'm right there with you! I bought too much already...well not really quantity, but the more pricier items that I didn't want to chance them selling out....so I am done until they get to at least 40% with free ship. I got my Venus flytraps from Michaels yesterday and can't wait to create a scene with them and the potted hands! Hope you like them


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Attention anyone who is interested in the shadow box! As I was checking out I got a popup that said that item is in limited quantities, so order now.

I've been eyeing several items and finally just pulled the trigger and ordered the spirit board, shadow box, palm reader sign, and the "my beloved" tombstone. I have wanted that tombstone for a few years now, so I suppose I'm lucky they still have it. It's really gonna put a dent in the bank account, but I'm pretty excited. 

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it, but I got a card in the mail a couple of days ago with a code for 25% off sitewide until Sept 4th GRSEPT17


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Shellyfish said:


> I got a card in the mail a couple of days ago with a code for 25% off sitewide until Sept 4th GRSEPT17


Any mention of free shipping with that 25% off?


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Bobbiejo said:


> Any mention of free shipping with that 25% off?


Nope, just the 25% off


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

While 25% is good, I need free shipping to go along with that to buy anything else this season! LOL. I bought too much already, so for those things I want but can certainly live without, I have to be enticed with its price. I'll likely buy more once we get closer to Halloween or just after.

Although, as shellyfish mentioned about the low stock on the shadow box, I wouldn't wait on those items you REALLY want. I bought the shadowbox and I think it's great (posted on that earlier in this thread) and would be disappointed if I waited for the perfect sale and it had sold out.

Oh and the tombstones! They have notoriously gone out of stock very early over the years, and I'm just floored that I was able to get 4 of them this season before selling out. I'm surprised they're still in stock actually. Maybe they finally beefed up their supply on them!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I posted this in the Michaels thread, but thought I would post here as well. For those who bought the potted hands, just thought I'd mention that Michaels has this really cute Venus flytrap that I think goes well with the potted hands, if you're intention is to create a spooky garden scene. 

Out of all my purchases so far this season. I think this is my favorite!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My GR potted hands arrived. You guys were right about them! They are very weighty and realistic looking. I just love the dirt under the fingernails.  Here's a picture of them sitting on a small built-in desktop in the kitchen.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> My GR potted hands arrived. You guys were right about them! They are very weighty and realistic looking. I just love the dirt under the fingernails.  Here's a picture of them sitting on a small built-in desktop in the kitchen.


Love your display there...especially that mirror. Reminds me of this mirror that Restorarion Hardware had a few years back that was a few hundred dollars. Think it was made out of zinc or something. And I'm afraid to ask what's in the bowl! LOL,


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> My GR potted hands arrived. You guys were right about them! They are very weighty and realistic looking. I just love the dirt under the fingernails.  Here's a picture of them sitting on a small built-in desktop in the kitchen.


Do you have any info on the cauldron and the greenery? Is that also GR?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just bought a cauldron from World Market that looks identical to that one....it's a pretty good size and nice quality too. I was impressed, since the other one I picked up from Michaels around the same time was not nearly as nice.

https://www.worldmarket.com/product...n+wine+chiller.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> > My GR potted hands arrived. You guys were right about them! They are very weighty and realistic looking. I just love the dirt under the fingernails.
> ...


Hi! The cauldron is just a plastic one that came in a six or eight pack of varying sizes that I picked up a year ago on Amazon. It is the smallest one of the bunch. I did a Harry Potter type display with cauldrons haphazardly stalked against the house. To make them look a little more realistic, I painted them with a black hammered textured spray paint. The greenery is Amaranthus. It consists of dried flowering plant stalks that were dyed green. I bought it at a garden shop in town that also carries indoor decor items. I like to use real plant materials when decorating if possible. They had them in a few different colors, including a beautiful blood red, but I was afraid the red would stain the counter if I left it sitting there for two months.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I just bought a cauldron from World Market that looks identical to that one....it's a pretty good size and nice quality too. I was impressed, since the other one I picked up from Michaels around the same time was not nearly as nice.
> 
> https://www.worldmarket.com/product...n+wine+chiller.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


Are their Halloween decorations out? I may need to stop back by. Last time I was there they had pumpkin spice cookies and coffee. That was the extent of their fall items.

I just looked online. It's adorable! It looks very similar to the Pottery Barn one I bought, but at a much better price.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm not sure....I haven't been there in at least 2 weeks....they had absolutely nothing out when I went, it was disappointing! So when I got home that day I went online and bought a few things, since they did have several Halloween pieces out there.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Now that everything is on display inside the house, I've noticed a couple of spaces that could use some tweaking. Has anyone purchased either of these items? If so, what our your thoughts on the product?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't have either of those specifically, but i would definitely buy them if the price was right, even for myself (which I probably will if they're still available when things start to get marked down!) I have a set of their gothic candlesticks, which they still carry, and they're quite nice. Very good quality. And I have 2 different sets of the hand wall plaque thingies....both also very nice.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So today's offer is 25% off + free shipping. I wasn't intending to buy anything until it was discounted more, but I decided that I needed the broomstick cupcake stand. There are a few serving pieces that I wanted but since they are all so crazy expensive, I was gonna hold off, but I just saw the claw serving trio is no longer available.

Anyone else give in and buy something?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

maggiesvineyard said:


> So today's offer is 25% off + free shipping. I wasn't intending to buy anything until it was discounted more, but I decided that I needed the broomstick cupcake stand. There are a few serving pieces that I wanted but since they are all so crazy expensive, I was gonna hold off, but I just saw the claw serving trio is no longer available.
> 
> Anyone else give in and buy something?


Um, thanks? Darn. 25% off and free shipping.....how can anyone turn that down? Off to check out GR's website now.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Glad I did not order yesterday. Saved $17 in shipping by waiting one day. Ordered a second skeleton spider after installing my first one today. I think it turned out great!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The spider looks awesome! Did it come with attachments to hang it? I'm going to get the four pack of crows and hope for the best. The ones I've seen in the stores just look crappy. I'm hoping GR's are more realistic.
Anyone have one of the bewitching figurines? The newest one appears to be gone already, but the other three are still available. I'm considering the cauldron one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Frogger said:


> Glad I did not order yesterday. Saved $17 in shipping by waiting one day. Ordered a second skeleton spider after installing my first one today. I think it turned out great!


That looks awesome! If you don't mind sharing, how did you hang it? Also, is that skeleton face above your front door the one from Michaels? I bought one a couple weeks ago for a craft project (that I haven't started yet) and now you've given me another idea what to do with it. Good job....they both look really great!

ps. I'm waiting to see how you'll be using those humongous skeleton heads from HomeGoods. I know that's in a different thread, but still.....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Um, thanks? Darn. 25% off and free shipping.....how can anyone turn that down? Off to check out GR's website now.


If I have to be tempted, I'm gonna make sure my like-minded friends are also tempted! Hahaha


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

has anyone got the crows ? they are so expensive for just 4 crows but I like their poses. The ones at michaels have fur this year, dollar tree are so small and glittered. I need decent sized ones but really on the fence about these. 
I saw somewhere ( maybe here) some received them with beaks / head broken. Was wondering if that was an exception not the rule.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

disembodiedvoice said:


> has anyone got the crows ? they are so expensive for just 4 crows but I like their poses. The ones at michaels have fur this year, dollar tree are so small and glittered. I need decent sized ones but really on the fence about these.
> I saw somewhere ( maybe here) some received them with beaks / head broken. Was wondering if that was an exception not the rule.


I got a bunch of the crows last year and really liked them. A couple had a few feathers come off but nothing major. I was quite happy with them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love the spider Frogger, I got the little bugger last year and he was so heavy I wasn't sure what to do with him. Like Maggiesvineyard I would love to know how you attached him to your house ? I'm going to hang some skellys....now maybe that spider if I can figure out a good way to hang them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Jezebel82 said:


> I got a bunch of the crows last year and really liked them. A couple had a few feathers come off but nothing major. I was quite happy with them.


Thanks, I think I'm going to bite the bullet and hope I get a good batch. Would like two sets but dang even with the sale its almost 80 bucks...for some crows. its crazy.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up on the discount and free shipping! I just ordered a Fire and Ice Lantern (not the spotlight) for $24.00. I bought one of these last year and really liked it. I was hoping for a sale so I could get another one. For some reason, though, when I entered the code on the website it gave me the 6.00 discount on the lantern, but not free shipping. I called the customer service number and ended up ordering it over the phone. The person I spoke to was really nice and made sure I got both discounts. She said the lantern would be shipped within 3 to 7 business days.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love the spider Frogger, I got the little bugger last year and he was so heavy I wasn't sure what to do with him. Like Maggiesvineyard I would love to know how you attached him to your house ? I'm going to hang some skellys....now maybe that spider if I can figure out a good way to hang them.


I tied him up with some aluminum wire and one of these #10 triple grip inserts that I screwed into the brick.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I tied him up with some aluminum wire and one of these #10 triple grip inserts that I screwed into the brick.


Thanks ! What part of his body did you wrap the wire ?


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

maggiesvineyard said:


> That looks awesome! If you don't mind sharing, how did you hang it? Also, is that skeleton face above your front door the one from Michaels? I bought one a couple weeks ago for a craft project (that I haven't started yet) and now you've given me another idea what to do with it. Good job....they both look really great!
> 
> ps. I'm waiting to see how you'll be using those humongous skeleton heads from HomeGoods. I know that's in a different thread, but still.....


I just stuck them in our backyard.









Yes, the skull above the door is from Michaels. Hopefully it holds up outdoors.


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

Gave in a bought one of the large spiders. Nice deal.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I ended up ordering the insect wall plaques yesterday. I'm not sure how I feel about the eye that's on the middle of them. Hopefully they look nice. Did anyone else order them?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

GrandinRoad's sale for today and tomorrow is 50% off a select list of products. If you scroll down all the way to the bottom of the page, you'll see the few Halloween items that they've included. One is the skeleton crow in a cage (which has been in the salesection since last year), a set of six skeleton mice (same as the crow in a cage), and a new item from this year that they've graced us with in this list: the animated skeleton telephone.

I considered the telephone, just because it's different and probably much better quality than the $12 one I bought a couple years ago but basically does the same thing. I can easily be persuaded by a half off deal for something I don't really NEED. But even at half off, shipping is $21, and plus tax makes it $102.42.

Uh, no thanks. That damn shipping cost gets me every time......every single time!

http://www.grandinroad.com/2-day-sale/?filters=&sortBy=NA&pageSize=0&pageSizeBottom=0


----------



## BlackSouledCrow (Sep 1, 2015)

I was wondering if I should go ahead and buy the Palm Reader sign now in case it sells out of if I should hold off for some kind of sale? I see so many of you waiting for a sales day but I am also so scared I will miss out on buying it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

BlackSouledCrow said:


> I was wondering if I should go ahead and buy the Palm Reader sign now in case it sells out of if I should hold off for some kind of sale? I see so many of you waiting for a sales day but I am also so scared I will miss out on buying it!


I can't speak for anyone else here, although I suspect many are in the same boat as me, but I've already spent so much getting those "have to have" items this year that the sale needs to be pretty good in order for me to buy anything else.

The neon Hocus Pocus sign they had last year sold out pretty early. They just had a 25% off with free shipping that just ended too, but I imagine they'll have another one soon since the rest of the world is just now catching up with us here and getting into the full Halloween season and pushing their merchandise. If it were me, I wouldn't wait too long on that one given how quick last years sold out. However with that said, there is a blue and red palm reader sign that other places are also carrying this season (Walmart I believe may be the cheapest) so if you don't care about the color, I'd wait for the next 25% off with free shipping sale (or something similar)!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I agree with maggiesvinyard. Keep an eye on GR's website for 20-30% off plus free shipping. Maybe give it a week or two. The sign is of good quality and pretty much worth the asking price, so keep that in mind as you make your decision on how long to wait. Anything over 15% off and free shipping, I would go ahead and buy it.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I know we discussed this last year and I'm curious to see if they repeat their choice of selling Halloween decor all year at regular price. They did have a few hurry up because we got a return sales this winter but for the most part they didn't do much discounting. Years back I got some excellent deals on stuff off season but I think they realized there is people like us that buy all year round. The 25-30% with free shipping is likely the best you'll find on most things other than a few items they ordered too many of for their pricing.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The trend I've noticed over the last couple years is that right around Halloween day and maybe for a couple weeks after, they do more like 40-50% off + free shipping, their big push to sell what they can before they start putting their focus on Christmas stuff, and then after that, some of the remaining merchandise is put into their "outlet" section, and some stays in their regular holiday section.

I agree though, 25-30% + free shipping is the best deal to get those things you really want. Anything outside of that should be saved for the things you like but could live without, or if you're like me, for the things you didn't know you wanted until you were enticed to buy them because they were so cheap! LOL


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just looked at the GR website and it seems to me that there are a few more unavailable items since I last looked. I was hoping to get the crow in a cage for cheap, but it's already gone.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Today's deal is 15% off and free shipping. Can anyone find the crystal ball on the website? I can't seem to find it this morning.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bookmarked it early on during our item sleuthing.....looks like it's no longer available. Not sure what makes it completely disappear from their site, vs. still being there but saying "sorry this item is no longer available". Maybe it depends whether or not they have more on order? Even still, I often see products disappear, then come back (likely a customer return), then disappear again.

http://www.grandinroad.com/skull-and-crossbones-bowl/1089906?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=15


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for the bookmark. Hum, I guess it is 'wait & see' on whether it returns.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The only thing though is if it comes back and it IS a customer return, you could be getting someone else's "lemon". I can't remember if you were part of our earlier conversations in this thread about this crystal ball but the quality control wasn't the greatest on it. Mine has some sloppy glue issues under the ball, someone else had frosting inconsistencies, and from what I read in the reviews on the site, others have had issues with the battery compartment. You could always buy it and return it if it's bad, but from my experience, the closer we get to Halloween, they start selling whatever they have just to get rid of it (like for instance, they split up some set items into individual items that normally come in a pair or set, including all of the hacked customer returns they get (you can always tell with the packaging, because it's usually not in its original foam packaging and just thrown in a box).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just received my broomstick stand and I think I need a reason to make cupcakes! Its just as it appears in the photos online....although I will admit I must've overlooked the part about the broomstick itself (the bristles) being plastic. I was hoping the whole thing was metal. I have a pica cat and he will most certainly be curious about it and will of course make those bristles his next new snack, so that poses a challenge for me as for placement and not having to worry about him trying to attack it. Not enough of a reason to return it though.

Other than that, it's a really fantastic serving piece!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I have a pica cat and he will most certainly be curious about it and will of course make those bristles his next new snack, so that poses a challenge for me as for placement and not having to worry about him trying to attack it.


Have you tried bitter apple spray or lemon juice essential oil as a deterrent?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Have you tried bitter apple spray or lemon juice essential oil as a deterrent?



Yup, tried everything! He's just very stubborn, and determined.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Got my set of 4 crows today. I was on the fence about them, almost didn't order due to thinking the price was too high for some crows and there had been some negative reviews. Glad I let the sale talk me in to it cause they are pretty nice. Big ol' crows, bigger than I thought and I got lucky, all mine have their eyes, beaks and heads. Would like more but the only downside to them is I still think they are too expensive.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Got my set of 4 crows today. I was on the fence about them, almost didn't order due to thinking the price was too high for some crows and there had been some negative reviews. Glad I let the sale talk me in to it cause they are pretty nice. Big ol' crows, bigger than I thought and I got lucky, all mine have their eyes, beaks and heads. Would like more but the only downside to them is I still think they are too expensive.


I agree they are a little too pricey, at least for what they are. I bought their feathered owls a couple years ago, they were part of their Xmas decor and had snowy owls and long-haired owls (both really cute) and I got them dirt cheap (like under $10 cheap) and I'm sure they are similar quality.

I do need to find some black ones though because I found a DIY page to recreate that crow wreath they have this year, which I kinda like. AS IF I need yet another wreath.....I'm going to have to start reconstructing my house to have more doors so I have a place to hang all my wreaths 

Glad your crows made it to you in one piece!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Got my set of 4 crows today. I was on the fence about them, almost didn't order due to thinking the price was too high for some crows and there had been some negative reviews. Glad I let the sale talk me in to it cause they are pretty nice. Big ol' crows, bigger than I thought and I got lucky, all mine have their eyes, beaks and heads. Would like more but the only downside to them is I still think they are too expensive.


How do they compare to the ones sold at Michael's?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Currently 20% off and free shipping on Halloween items. I just tried to purchase the mummified hands with hanging lanterns, but the code would not work for some reason. No sale price means I'm not buying. Hopefully they fix the issue soon. 

Has anyone purchased one of the bewitching figurines?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> How do they compare to the ones sold at Michael's?


They are bigger than the ones at Michaels, even Michaels biggest one which is pretty large. The poses are better and a few of them have their beaks open which looks more "real" but also allows to put something hanging from their mouths. Construction wise , they are pretty much like Michaels crows, same idea anyway but they do seem a little better in quality. The yellow eyes threw me at first but it gives them a look and lets them stand out. Over all I would choose them over Michaels for the different poses alone. I actually would get multiple sets if they weren't so crazy expensive. The Michaels crows are expensive too without sales and coupons but they have what...maybe two poses? and fur this year....fur? 
I'm thinking of still getting another set even at the cost.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of one of the GR crows next to a Michaels crow ( the only one I have out at the moment) the Michael's crow is a regular size one, not that larger size they sell, I think the large only comes in one pose but I can't remember. anyway, the small one is the regular size you get at most places, as you can see the GR ones dwarf that.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks like they already started marking items down. I really wish I would've waited one more week on the insect plaques and skeleton hands now! The code does still take an extra 20 percent off of the reduced price too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

CH31 said:


> Looks like they already started marking items down. I really wish I would've waited one more week on the insect plaques and skeleton hands now! The code does still take an extra 20 percent off of the reduced price too.


call them and see if they will re=imburse you the difference. Can't hurt to ask and i've never had a place tell me no (yet).


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I seem to recall reading somewhere on their website that they would reimburse you the difference if an item was cheaper within 30 days of purchase.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I called and they did change the price on some items but refused to let me use the 15 percent off I originally bought them with or today's 20 percent off code. They said it was a double promotion then and they can only do one promotion. I told her that today it's taking the 20 percent off the items online but she still refused. Only my potted hands ended up being cheaper with the new price versus the code I used.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

I installed my second giant skeleton spider today. Some of you asked about how I mounted the first one so I took pictures this time.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Frogger said:


> I installed my second giant skeleton spider today. Some of you asked about how I mounted the first one so I took pictures this time.


They look really good against the lighter color of the brick!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They have a Buy More Save More going on today....30% off + free ship if you spend $250, including sale items.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 26, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They have a Buy More Save More going on today....30% off + free ship if you spend $250, including sale items.


But they are out of giant spiders!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha no.....you did not buy them all! I just bought one, along with the crows and a few other things. Had to make that $250 LOL


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

20% off and free shipping, but more important to note is that some serious markdown is already happening! I got the two piece creepy hands with lanterns for $39 and two owl candelabras for approximately $25. The palm reader sign is no longer available. The potted poison ivy and jasmine hands have been significantly reduced. They are fabulous, so if you are on the fence about them, now is the time to buy them. I'm thinking about buying another set and simply changing them up a bit.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

So....my Palm Reader sign just decided to randomly stop working. I've tried everything to troubleshoot but I just don't know what could be wrong. And of course it stops working the moment Grandin road sells out of them so now I have no hope of an exchange. I'm so bummed out over this...it was perfect for my set up with the purple and green and now i'm going to have to return it and buy one of the regular ones which I don't like as much.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bummer  That’s wayyyyyy to early for it to have stopped working! Maybe I should actually get mine hung up so I can start using it, in case mine bites the dust too. I would have no idea how to fix something like that.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> So....my Palm Reader sign just decided to randomly stop working. I've tried everything to troubleshoot but I just don't know what could be wrong. And of course it stops working the moment Grandin road sells out of them so now I have no hope of an exchange. I'm so bummed out over this...it was perfect for my set up with the purple and green and now i'm going to have to return it and buy one of the regular ones which I don't like as much.


Did you check to see if one of the wires that comes off of the battery compartment has come off/broken the solder? I bought a neon sign from Homegoods that didn't work and when I removed the screws from the battery holder and carefully removed it I found that one of the wires wasn't soldered on very well and had come off. I soldered it back on and it works fine.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah i've inspected the wiring pretty closely and I can't tell where anything looks off. It was working fine last night, I had it running for a couple hours while I was working on decorating the house. I unplugged it and went to bed. Next day I decide to move it to another wall so I just literally move it from one hook in one room to another hook in the next and it just stopped working! I did notice that the plug in seemed a little hot when I removed it before bed but I didn't think anything of it.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Anybody have the Window Crasher Ghosts are they any good I really like the look of them but not sure if they are worth it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I LOVE my windowcrashers! I bought them last year and love the look of them from outside. The suction cups on them aren’t worth much though and don’t really work, so you have to get crafty with hanging them. But to me, the trouble is worth it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I noticed that a few of the Sale items have been marked down further. For example the two potted arms and the Six Arm Lady shadow box all dropped $10 more since last I looked in on the sale. Believe the Dead and Breakfast sign has too. Half off now on the Gemmy Lightshow multicolored spiral projection light. I think the Infinity Mirror also has gone down. Plus you can still use the 25% off code (25OFFSEPT) thru Monday night right before midnight.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

joanneB said:


> Anybody have the Window Crasher Ghosts are they any good I really like the look of them but not sure if they are worth it.


I got them last year. They are very large...,way better than Wal-Mart version. The other person said suction cups were no good, but I had a hard time getting them off the windows they stuck so well. I had a high spot to put them so I had literally flung them up and they stuck.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I noticed that a few of the Sale items have been marked down further. For example the two potted arms and the Six Arm Lady shadow box all dropped $10 more since last I looked in on the sale. Believe the Dead and Breakfast sign has too. Half off now on the Gemmy Lightshow multicolored spiral projection light. I think the Infinity Mirror also has gone down. Plus you can still use the 25% off code (25OFFSEPT) thru Monday night right before midnight.


I succumbed and got the Six Arm Lady...down to $79 plus 25% off, and shipping was reasonable. I added the potted hands since everyone has given them such rave reviews. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

You are going to love the potted hands. If I had more room, I would definitely order more and simply paint the pots & fingernails different colors. Good quality items.

The two owl candlesticks for $29 are really good too. Almost lifesize owls & much bigger than I expected. They look great over the fireplace. 

I'm thinking about the clock wreath that's been marked down to $139 from $199. 25% takes another $34 dollars off, but shipping is $17. If they have a 20% off & free shipping, it would be even better. Only one review, but it is positive. I really like the checkered harlequin pattern on it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

A Little Odd said:


> I got them last year. They are very large...,way better than Wal-Mart version. The other person said suction cups were no good, but I had a hard time getting them off the windows they stuck so well. I had a high spot to put them so I had literally flung them up and they stuck.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


You’re lucky! I’m not sure what makes them stick for some people and not others. If you look at the reviews, I think the majority of the people had an issue with them. But either way, still such a great item.....one of my favorite decorations! I got lots of comments on them throughout the season by people in my neighborhood walking by and of course on Halloween night.

Oh and you’re going to love both the Six Arm Lady and the potted hands. I got the Six Arm Lady early on (so I of course overpaid!) but I really like it. And the potted hands, well, yeah, there is a reason we are all raving about ‘em! I’m surprised they’re still in stock!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> You are going to love the potted hands. If I had more room, I would definitely order more and simply paint the pots & fingernails different colors. Good quality items.
> 
> The two owl candlesticks for $29 are really good too. Almost lifesize owls & much bigger than I expected. They look great over the fireplace.
> 
> I'm thinking about the clock wreath that's been marked down to $139 from $199. 25% takes another $34 dollars off, but shipping is $17. If they have a 20% off & free shipping, it would be even better. Only one review, but it is positive. I really like the checkered harlequin pattern on it.


I’m waiting for that next X% + free shipping sale before I buy anything else. I already bought so much this season I should be at my limit, but as we all know, I’m easily persuaded by a good price. Agree about the potted hands....if they’re still around in that next big sale I’ll probably pick up another set and change them up.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the help on the Window Crasher Ghosts going to buy them on Thursday as I can't find anything like them in the UK and I can put them out early on the upstairs windows just wish they would let people outside the USA use the code


----------



## Dupton (May 12, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m waiting for that next X% + free shipping sale before I buy anything else. I already bought so much this season I should be at my limit, but as we all know, I’m easily persuaded by a good price. Agree about the potted hands....if they’re still around in that next big sale I’ll probably pick up another set and change them up.


I LOVE THE POTTED HANDS! Way better than picture shows too! Over the moon with these two.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

joanneB said:


> Thanks for the help on the Window Crasher Ghosts going to buy them on Thursday as I can't find anything like them in the UK and I can put them out early on the upstairs windows just wish they would let people outside the USA use the code


You can buy from their website, but they won’t let you use the discount code? That’s just wrong!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> You can buy from their website, but they won’t let you use the discount code? That’s just wrong!


No they won't let you use them if outside the USA but I'm lucky that they will ship to me as lots of company won't.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Got my 2 Mummies the other day and they will be a great addition to my King Tut Display! I took the 20% off with free shipping>>>was happy with that!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

40% off all sale items including Halloween!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

*My Mummies!*

Here are the Mummies and the Palm Reader sign.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> 40% off all sale items including Halloween!!


I saw that earlier today! At first I thought it was only going to apply to the few Halloween items they have in the sale section of their website, but something made me look further. And sure enough, it was everything! So guess what I got? Another set of the potted hands! I swore I wasn’t going to buy anything else unless it was a sale PLUS free shipping, but thought I might miss out and they go out of stock.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Love those mummies Muffy! I have a set too and just brought them out of storage. They’re one of my favorite props!


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for posting the sale! I got the jeweled skeleton rat and crawling hand! And micro bat lights.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wiirenet said:


> Thank you for posting the sale! I got the jeweled skeleton rat and crawling hand! And micro bat lights.


I almost bought another one of the jeweled rats just because of the price, but didn’t. I think you’ll really like it!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I saw that earlier today! At first I thought it was only going to apply to the few Halloween items they have in the sale section of their website, but something made me look further. And sure enough, it was everything! So guess what I got? Another set of the potted hands! I swore I wasn’t going to buy anything else unless it was a sale PLUS free shipping, but thought I might miss out and they go out of stock.


I got my hands the other day. I agree they are awesome.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Lots of Halloween items are 50% off today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Caroluna said:


> Lots of Halloween items are 50% off today.



Thanks for the heads up. I was really, really done shopping for the season until I saw they had the Winged Lady Statute at 50% off. I have regretfully passed on picking this up for my cemetery for countless years. Can't say that any longer. 

BTW the potted hands that people seem to love are included in this sale. The haunted typewriter which I have and think is a great quality prop is available too. The Eternal Rest tombstone; the witch hat pedestal clock; Katherine's Collection Skull Door Knocker, Glam Skull Wall Mask and Jeweled Rat; Black Infinity Mirror; 6 arm Lady Shadow Box; Dead and Breakfast Sign; Crawling hand and more...still available. Larry and Skully Zombies have sold out.

Sale ends Tonight, 11:59pm PT (Code TODIEFOR)


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok, now I'm really really done!!! Please no one tell me if there's another sale at GR. I have had no willpower this Halloween season.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Couldn't pass up the 50% off sale today. I ordered the set of potted hands and a set of skeleton mice. I wanted to to get the sinking garden heads but they aren't available anymore. Thats what I get for being cheap.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, last night I broke down and bought 2 things to take advantage of the “save $50 for every $150” + free shipping sale, which if I calculated correctly, it basically came out to be the same as the 50% off sale today (with no free ship), although one of the items isn’t part of the 50% off sale so it was better to buy last night. I bought the Katherine’s glam skull mask wall plaque, since it was already reduced to $179, down from its hefty original price of $299. I also bought one more 5’ mummy, which just put me a little over the $300 I needed to spend to get $100 off.

Funny thing is about the Katherine’s skull plaque. I really liked it when I first saw it, just didn’t want to pay the $300 for it, so at the beginning of the season when the stores were starting to put out all their Halloween merch, I decided I was going to recreate it myself. Michaels has a flat resin skull wall sculpture which I bought weeks ago that I thought was perfect for it (just needs to be painted), as well as a scarf to wrap around her head (came all the way from China from EBay!) and of course a few floral and gemstone embellishments. Whenever I get around to doing it, I will do a side by side comparison so you can all see how it turns out. I’ve just been so busy with crafting my secret reaper gifts that I just haven’t had time to get to this one yet.

Anyway, today’s purchases were the raven wreath (ya know, because I need another wreath like I need a hole in my head), the beaded skull decanter, the skull finger necklace, and 2 pillows. I tried to also buy Henry the zombie but the discount wouldn’t apply for him. Boo!


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

I purchased 3 crawling monster hands and one doesn't move. It makes noise, but the fingers don't move.
I've never purchased from Grandin, so I'm going to look at the return policy right after this post,
however if anyone wanted it for what I paid $16, maybe to fix or just have a neat prop, please let me know.

I'm in the chicago suburbs for pickup, or I'd do $16+shipping cost. thanks!

**edit- the return policy says they will not refund the shipping ?? So you lose money if they send you a defective product? Bleh, i just emailed them for clarification.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wiirenet said:


> I purchased 3 crawling monster hands and one doesn't move. It makes noise, but the fingers don't move.
> I've never purchased from Grandin, so I'm going to look at the return policy right after this post,
> however if anyone wanted it for what I paid $16, maybe to fix or just have a neat prop, please let me know.
> 
> I'm in the chicago suburbs for pickup, or I'd do $16+shipping. thanks!


They are VERY good with taking care of defective items, with either a refund or a replacement (return shipping is on them if it’s required, although for the majority of the Halloween merch I’ve purchased, they never require me to return it....they just tell me to use, dispose or donate, whichever I see fit). Funny enough, that crawling hand was one of the first defective items I bought when I first started buying from them.....I think that item must just be poorly made, if you read the reviews. But don’t let that sway you from buying from them again.....yes, they have some defective stuff every now and again but the majority of it is quite the opposite!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo, did you get a shipment notification on the raven wreath? I noticed it is no longer available on the site, so I had to check my order history to see if mine shipped (which it did) or if I was going to get an email telling me “this item is no longer in stock — sorry about your luck!”


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm good! I received an email stating that my Raven wreath was shipped out yesterday. 

Definitely call Grandin Road about the defective hands. They have great customer service. I've only had one issue years ago (knock on wood!) with a candelabra missing a tinted glass votive. I called them and they immediately sent me a replacement item. I was told to do whatever I wanted with the incomplete item. I actually kept it and just situated the candelabra so that the missing votive was hidden in the back of my holiday display.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

wiirenet said:


> I purchased 3 crawling monster hands and one doesn't move. It makes noise, but the fingers don't move.
> I've never purchased from Grandin, so I'm going to look at the return policy right after this post,
> however if anyone wanted it for what I paid $16, maybe to fix or just have a neat prop, please let me know.
> 
> ...



You might want to put fresh batteries in the one not moving. To me in my experience with battery props, since it makes noise, it's more likely that there's not enough power left in the battery to get the motor to operate but still enough to make the sound. Let us know if that's the case.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s a great point about the batteries....that actually happened to me with the crystal ball I bought this season. It was supposed to slowly change colors inside the ball and mine tried to change colors but would flash and just stayed on the one color. As soon as I put in fresh-out-of-the-pack batteries, it worked just fine. I thought the first set of batteries were fine, but apparently they were not!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i am NOT buying anything else this year. Last week i bought the Gothic ROmance Urn filler and, oh my, is it GORGEOUS!

Today I ordered the winged statue for my graveyard and an urn for the filler...NO MORE NO MORE!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha, I have said that several times already too! And what do I go and do? I order more!

Today I received my 3rd mummy (cuz u just can’t have too many!) as well as the Katherine’s Collection glam skull wall mask. I would never pay $300 for it....it’s nice but not $300 nice! But of course I didn’t pay that...I think it came to around $120. I wasn’t as impressed as the few reviewers were, I think my expectations were set too high for this one. But I still like it, and now I’m even more anxious to start my craft project to recreate it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your set up there with the red wall looks super smashing Spirits Vineyard. That wall mask looks really large and like your table set up below.

Waited all day for UPS to show up with my Winged Angel statute and it finally did just around 8pm. We are notorious for frequent late deliveries. Hey must not have a lot of drivers or something because it's not exactly holiday season yet. Since it was so late arriving I decided I'll wait until morning to unbox it. The box looks in decent shape so hoping the statute came through okay. I know it's a fairly small statute but figure if I make a 2 ft base to put it on, it should reach a decent height. I'll post a photo later. Even though the angel doesn't have a head and it's wing is clipped it has always attracted my attention so hope my years of admiring it are met with as much love of it now that it's here. Dying to cut open that box.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Your set up there with the red wall looks super smashing Spirits Vineyard. That wall mask looks really large and like your table set up below.
> 
> Waited all day for UPS to show up with my Winged Angel statute and it finally did just around 8pm. We are notorious for frequent late deliveries. Hey must not have a lot of drivers or something because it's not exactly holiday season yet. Since it was so late arriving I decided I'll wait until morning to unbox it. The box looks in decent shape so hoping the statute came through okay. I know it's a fairly small statute but figure if I make a 2 ft base to put it on, it should reach a decent height. I'll post a photo later. Even though the angel doesn't have a head and it's wing is clipped it has always attracted my attention so hope my years of admiring it are met with as much love of it now that it's here. Dying to cut open that box.


Thanks, and funny enough, I’m not done with that console below the wall mask. It just happened to be the spot where I just threw stuff, or moved stuff to as I was unpacking and decorating other places, and I just never got around to really decorating that area. The only thing that was thoughtfully placed in that corner of my dining room is the wall mask!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my winged angel statue! It is small, so I really like your idea of creating a base for it, so I’d be interested in knowing or seeing what you do there. Their tombstones come well packed in styrofoam, so hopefully you’ll find yours in perfect shape once you get to unpacking it! I drug out all of my tombstones from my garage and into my yard but they’re not placed yet and a couple of them are laying on their side....I had to go buy some rebar/stakes to support some of the newer ones since they have none. Kind of disappointed in that, considering what we pay for them. Hopefully I can figure something out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i, too, would love to see the base you create for it. I also ordered one...can't wait to get her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm tied up with my drive-in movie theme right now and not doing a cemetery set up so it won't be this year for the base. But I figure it could use a 2 ft cube to sit on. Thought something of wood or wood framing then maybe foam panels on the side that could be textured and/or trimmed and hopefully painted with a stone look to match or coordinate with the winged lady. Maybe some epitaph to be carved in the side.

Good to know about the styrofoam packing. I'll be careful with the unboxing so it can be reused. This is my first and probably only GR tombstone. Really don't have room for anymore halloween in our garage. One of my two big winged gargoyles from HG/TJMaxx from years ago apparently got hit at some point (assuming in the garage but could have happened when we last used it for halloween) and now has a hole in it's wing. Hubby pointed it out to me yesterday when we were working in the garage cleaning and organizing things. Not sure how to repair (thinking approaching it like repairing a drywall hole with mesh patch? and going from there) but I like the idea of having a protected box to store her in. Certainly don't want her good wing to get broken. 

Heading out to breakfast and won't get to her until later today but curious if she has a stake for anchoring. If I put her on a base, I'd want to make sure she doesn't fall off of it so will need to think about securing her. Maybe after halloween I'll try to revisit this topic and look into any threads on polyresin repairs. I know lots of us have statutes made of this material so sure others can share their experiences.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

My winged angel did not come with a built-in stake like some of my others did. Which is kind of ironic, because the others don’t really need it (they’re the My Beloved and Eternal Rest ones) and the winged angel really does since she’s taller, thinner and not as heavy. She does have a small hole in the bottom of mine so I bought a few different sets of metal stakes off Amazon and am hoping one of them fits....it’s such a tiny hole! I’m too tired from blowing and raking leaves today so I’m pushing my outdoor setup til tomorrow, so I’ll let you know which one of the stakes worked, if any. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh and yes, I would do exactly what you were thinking to repair your statue. Depending on how hollow the area is would determine if I use a drywall patch or just try and fill the whole thing in with some Plaster of Paris. And then paint of course...


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

I used the posable Grandin snakes in a birthday display for my partner <3


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn you Grandin Road. I got the typewriter.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So I just finished putting out my tombstones, and my Winged Lady, Beware tombstone, as well as the Welcome tombstone did not come with built in stakes (My Beloved, Eternal Rest, Rest in Pieces, and Enter if You Dare came with built-ins, although I think it may depend on WHEN you bought them because I think some of those sold this year did not come with them). However, the 3 I listed above all have a small hole in the bottom. I’m sure there are probably better stakes out there than what I bought, but I didn’t feel like trekking all over the place (as it is, I went to Home Depot and couldn’t find anything) so I just ordered a few different sizes off Amazon. I ended up going with these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MSZPTYP/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The stakes come in a U shape, but they bend easy. You may need to get out your pliers to make the middle a little more straight, but I didn’t bother doing that since I just put them in my garden beds and could manipulate my mulch underneath to make them even. They’re all standing and feel pretty stable, so we’ll see how it goes!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

texmaster said:


> Damn you Grandin Road. I got the typewriter.


Haha....you’re gonna love it though! It’s a very nice prop.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Update--a neighbor of ours has a friend who's an electrician and he took my Palm Reader sign for him to look at AND GOT IT WORKING! He did say that the wiring inside was VERY delicate and to be careful with them. Not sure if it may just be mine but anyone else who bought one might want to handle the signs with care. Mine just stopped working and the only thing I can think of was that I wrapped the cord a bit to get rid of some of the slack and that disconnected some wires.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha....you’re gonna love it though! It’s a very nice prop.


yep! i will be happy to find mine in all these moving boxes...somewhere...someday. I have a 'haunted library' just waiting for it!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My Raven wreath arrived sometime late last night after we'd already gone to bed. Mysterious! I just opened it..... It's pretty. Would I have been pleased paying full price? No way, but at a reduced price & then half off that, it was worth it. It should last a couple of years if babied. Size wise, it is pretty big and makes a nice impression hanging on the wall. 

I'm going to wait until tomorrow to open the tick tick wreath. Build the anticipation.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Love the Raven wreath.....got mine today! I agree about the price, but that’s nothing new, because I wouldn’t pay full price for most of their things. I’m kicking myself for not getting 2 of them though, because I have a set of French doors and it would look great with one on each door, just like in their video. And now it’s sold out.....bummer


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for the advice on changing the batteries on a non-moving prop- but it didn't work .
I called Grandin and they said they sold out of the crawling hands already, and only refunded me $14 something. A bit frustrating because when I did the math of the items+shipping, it was closer to $17 per item. Just not sure I'll buy more from them if props may not work and they don't refund you shipping so you lose $$..


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If the amount they credited you is not right, I would call them back. I have never had them give me the wrong amount back.....ever. And I’ve spent tons of $$$ with them over the years, and therefore have received many damaged items that I’ve had to have rectified. If you paid for shipping on your order, they have a tiered structure, so make sure to consider that in your math. For example, if you bought 3 of the same items and paid $21 in shipping, you might not get back $7 in shipping if you returned one of them. Just depends on what else was in your order.

Here is their shipping chart....

https://www.grandinroad.com/shipping/content


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If the amount they credited you is not right, I would call them back. I have never had them give me the wrong amount back.....ever. And I’ve spent tons of $$$ with them over the years, and therefore have received many damaged items that I’ve had to have rectified. If you paid for shipping on your order, they have a tiered structure, so make sure to consider that in your math. For example, if you bought 3 of the same items and paid $21 in shipping, you might not get back $7 in shipping if you returned one of them. Just depends on what else was in your order.
> 
> Here is their shipping chart....
> 
> https://www.grandinroad.com/shipping/content



That's interesting. When I bought my winged lady at 67.95 (reg. 149.00 and marked down on sale to 139.00 and then the 50% off sale code was applied) I was charged 17.00 to ship so they calculated shipping on the reg. or sale price of the item (otherwise it would have been 14.00 based on that chart if calculated at 67.95). Is that what others have experienced?

Here's the specific text relating to items on sale or clearance:

Shipping charges are calculated before any promotional discount is added based on the current price of each item (including the reduced prices of clearance items or select items with a limited-time reduced price). 

but then it goes on to say:

Once you enter your promotional discount for clearance and specially priced items, you will often incur shipping charges calculated based on the listed clearance or limited-time reduced price of each item.

huh? confused.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, the shipping price was calculated according to the non sale price for items I ordered also. Sucks for the big ticket items with higher priced shipping.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, another chance at 50% off. There's a 48-hour sale going on right now....50% off _select_ indoor, outdoor and _Halloween favorites_. Code 2DAYSOCT on orders thru tomorrow, Thursday 10/12 at 11:59pm ET. Click on the link in the banner for SHOP NOW to see what items are included in the 48-hour sale. Glad I bought my winged lady when I did as this time around the tombstones aren't included. If you are buying the typewriter, potted hands, B&B sign, etc. be sure to use the 48-hour sale link. 

There are still a lot of items available for purchase under the Halloween Haven area and the regular Sale area too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 2 items coming today the owl candle holders and the light up skull with butterfly look forward to seeing them


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, the shipping is definitely based off the full original price. Kind of misleading, but I guess they can make their own rules. This is why I try to only buy when it’s FREE shipping!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey, another chance at 50% off. There's a 48-hour sale going on right now....50% off _select_ indoor, outdoor and _Halloween favorites_. Code 2DAYSOCT on orders thru tomorrow, Thursday 10/12 at 11:59pm ET. Click on the link in the banner for SHOP NOW to see what items are included in the 48-hour sale. Glad I bought my winged lady when I did as this time around the tombstones aren't included. If you are buying the typewriter, potted hands, B&B sign, etc. be sure to use the 48-hour sale link.
> 
> There are still a lot of items available for purchase under the Halloween Haven area and the regular Sale area too.


I took a look earlier and didn’t see anything else that I had to have. I noticed the potted hands went down another $5, so with the half off makes them $15.....definitely worth the price, even if you have to pay shipping! I already have 2 sets.....do I really need a third?!? LOL


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> I have 2 items coming today the owl candle holders and the light up skull with butterfly look forward to seeing them


You are going to love the owl candleholders. They are big though! I was on the fence about buying the skull. I really liked it, but would have liked a few more pictures of it to gauge the quality. Let us know please!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The tick-tock wreath - there's only one word to describe it. Huge! I have no idea where I'm going to put this thing. It is currently laying on our guest room twin bed. It is almost the entire width of the bed. If the fireplace wasn't already decorated, it would definitely go over the mantle. The GR description should have said large house required. LOL I love the black & white colors and would love to leave this out year around in my sitting room, but it would require some serious rearranging and I just finished decorating in there. I need to think more about this.....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Bobbiejo, just what I need, another wreath! LOL. I have a thing not just for wreaths, but for large wreaths (the one on my front door is 32”, which is a few inches bigger than the Tick Tock wreath if that tells u anything), and I went back and forth on this wreath for a while. I love the black & white, but the thing I’m not really in love with is the clock itself. Looks like an average clockface. Same thing with the witch hat clock pedestal, which I bought last year and also really like, except for the clockface. I decided to buy it anyway, so we’ll see!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i love both the skull and the candle holders 
the candle holders are 15 inch tall was surprised on that for sure 
i absolutely love the skull the details are amazing very very happy with it


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The skull looks pretty cool lit up. Would it make a good nightlight?
Here's the wreath still in the box. The card mentions that it is handmade and will likely need to be fluffed up. I wish it had a little more leaves to fill in around the clock, but otherwise it is good. And heavy!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Can I ask any of you a favor? You know how sometimes GrandinRoad will include a promo postcard on the box or somewhere in your order? Do any of you have a free shipping one? I broke down and threw out all my boxes already. I need to buy something but it’s not part of the 50% off sale today, unfortunately. And I can’t find a working code anywhere for the life of me!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Lovely wreath Bobbiejo! So,glad I decided to buy it


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just looked for a free shipping code. There's nothing. Neither wreath came with a thank you/free shipping card or sales catalog which is kind of odd.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I found the box for one of my wreaths in my garage and I got all excited when I saw the clear pouch taped to the side......turned out to be a 20% off for Improvements. Bummer! I am going to have to just wait til midnight to see what the next sale brings. 

Oh, and I figured out what to do with my 2nd set of potted hands! I was outside today putting out some of my outdoor decor, and decided to put them in a garden bed near my front door. They’re kind of nestled under an azalea bush so they stay somewhat protected from the elements, but not so much that you can still see them when you walk up to my door. So I’ll keep one set indoor, and one outdoor. Still debating on whether I NEED a 3rd set


----------



## WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi long time lurker, first time poster (please forgive any formatting errors). I got the animal feet candlesticks and I really like them. They're not nearly as shiny as they look on the website. They're a perfect creepy classy for my decorations and even more dramatic in person now that I got some candles!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have overlooked those candlesticks a few times now because I don’t burn tapers anymore, but now I think I really like them. There’s something simple, yet eerie about them that I like in your photo....I think it’s the ivory color and the subtle creep factor you get at the very bottom with the animal feet. And I like that because many of the other Halloween candlesticks I have are shiny black (at least those from GrandinRoad.)

I won’t say “welcome” since you’ve been around for a year, but I will say thanks for posting!


----------



## WhoDoYouVoodooWitch? (Oct 5, 2016)

yeah I really like them, i might get black tapers sometime in the future as well, but i think the deep red works really well

and thanks! i was super happy so i needed to share with people who actually understand my perverse glee when i look at them


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Haha yes, you’re in like-mind company here!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

WhoDoYouVoodoo said:


> Hi long time lurker, first time poster (please forgive any formatting errors). I got the animal feet candlesticks and I really like them. They're not nearly as shiny as they look on the website. They're a perfect creepy classy for my decorations and even more dramatic in person now that I got some candles!
> 
> View attachment 504754


I like those a lot better in your picture too. The Grandin road pic oddly didn't do them justice. I especially like the two hooved ones. Very nice with the red candles as well.

Honestly, I think those could be used year round since they aren't in your face Halloweeny.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree, and was thinking the same thing. Just change the color of the tapers to go with the season/holiday!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone was interested in those witch hat condiment servers or the copper claw servers, both of which are no longer available, I found this one at Pottery Barn that might satisfy that need to have! I really wanted either one of them but waited too long for a good sale and they sold out. I was surprised because I thought they were priced high, as most of their things are, but I guess just enough people were willing to pay the price. So I was happy to find this one!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

40% off remaining Halloween items. There's not a lot left at this point, but I'm considering the spooky urn, the big black spider, and the Finley wreath. Both the urn and spider can go with a Harry Potter theme and the wreath would work well from now into early winter. I'm off to scroll through this thread to see if any comments were made on these items!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Several of us have those big black spiders...they are fantastic,,and very well made, which is good since they are in my outdoor display. They are BIG!

I agree, not a lot left that I am willing to pay shipping on....so I’m still waiting for the “after Halloween” sale when they go 40/50 plus free ship. I could be strong armed to get a few more things then


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh and I do NOT need any more wreaths! LOL

I do really like the Tick Tock wreath though, and the clock face is nicer in person than I had originally thought so I have no plans on replacing that. I had to get crafty on where to hang it though, since you need a good amount of wall/door space for it and all of my doors are currently spoken for.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh and I do NOT need any more wreaths! LOL
> 
> I do really like the Tick Tock wreath though, and the clock face is nicer in person than I had originally thought so I have no plans on replacing that. I had to get crafty on where to hang it though, since you need a good amount of wall/door space for it and all of my doors are currently spoken for.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like it. You wreath appears much fuller than mine.
Oh, and I figure I'm just going to set the clock to midnight and forget about it. The witching hour..... That's what i did with the witch hat clock on a pedestal.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hmmm that’s odd! The only thing I tried to fluff up was the bow, because once I pulled out the plastic rings from the bow it just sorta deflated and looked all wrinkley. Other than that, thats how it looked right out of the box.

That’s a good idea about the clocks. I put a battery in mine, but maybe I’ll just take it out and do the same thing. I have the witch hat clock too, but I took it off the pedestal. It seemed too top heavy and I was afraid one of my cats would knock it over, I bought it last year and all season long I was worried about it.....so this year I took the pedestal off and placed it on top of the witch cauldron that I got from World Market, which I thought worked well and just happens to be the perfect size for it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Where did you get your wicked witch legs? They are fabulous!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

GrandinRoad of course! LOL. I think it was year before last when I got them. I’ve been wanting to get the orange and black set too that they had last year and in the beginning of the season this year, but they always sell out before I’m ready to buy them


----------



## pbleeker78 (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I posted a separate thread with photos from my son's Friday the 13th Halloween wedding (party ideas forum), but wanted to post my GR items here. My witch server used for dessert buffet for rehearsal dinner. I used my own tablecloth to match the rest of the tablecloths. My GR crow centerpiece and GR Blood Stain Remover sign that I repainted to "One bottle is poisoned" for the wine table. The sign was a huge hit! LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats on your son's nuptuals. I love what you did with the tables. Curious how you repainted and lettered the sign. Did you use a stencil for the letters or do it freehand? Everything looked beautiful and I'll have to check out your other thread.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kruella said:


> I posted a separate thread with photos from my son's Friday the 13th Halloween wedding (party ideas forum), but wanted to post my GR items here. My witch server used for dessert buffet for rehearsal dinner. I used my own tablecloth to match the rest of the tablecloths. My GR crow centerpiece and GR Blood Stain Remover sign that I repainted to "One bottle is poisoned" for the wine table. The sign was a huge hit! LOL
> View attachment 512786
> View attachment 512794
> View attachment 512802


that is an AMAZING wedding! You are making me itchy to go down and set up my witchy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love the striped tablecloth you did under the server....that looks fantastic! That’s a great idea to transform that sign, and I may have to do something similar! I ended up with an extra one since the lights didn’t work on the first one I ordered and GR sent me a new one, but I hate to just throw it away. I can see how it was a hit for you!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

argh...they got me again! I orderd the six-arm lady sign for my side show next year as well as a fall swag and a jeweled rat...i think the rat will be lovely on the bookshleves in our haunted library.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Congrats on your son's nuptuals. I love what you did with the tables. Curious how you repainted and lettered the sign. Did you use a stencil for the letters or do it freehand? Everything looked beautiful and I'll have to check out your other thread.


I taped around the interior borders of the original paint, then painted over the original lettering with black paint, second layer burgundy (the black sort of bled through the burgundy giving it a nice marble effect), then stenciled the wording in grey craft paint.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> argh...they got me again! I orderd the six-arm lady sign for my side show next year as well as a fall swag and a jeweled rat...i think the rat will be lovely on the bookshleves in our haunted library.


You’ll love the jeweled rat! And that’s exactly where mine is....on a bookshelf in my library where I have all of my variois ravens and “Deadgar” bust. Fits right in!

I think you’ll like the six armed lady box thingy too! I love mine...it’s kind of mesmerizing (and relaxing) to just sit back and watch.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

My wallet disagrees, but my heart is disappointed there was no post-Halloween sale today


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> My wallet disagrees, but my heart is disappointed there was no post-Halloween sale today


I agree Spirits Vineyard. Grandin Road has become greedier for the last two years, the average person if they were diligent could catch the 50% sale or two and be able to afford an item or two. I loved grandin road but they get further and further out of my reach.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Maybe tomorrow they will have a sale. I could’ve sworn it was the day after Halloween but I just checked my account order history and it looks like I placed an order for a bunch of things on 11/2/16 last year. So keep an eye out tomorrow, or really for the rest of this week. I’m thinking they HAVE to, because there’s still a good bit of stuff left!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL is it Grandinroad who's greedier or maybe us shoppers who want to buy when things are on sale or clearance and expect them to be?! While there are exceptions I do find that they have continued to maintain a certain level of quality product and I'm sure their operating costs and overhead have gone up over the years. No where else can I buy something like my haunted typewriter or animated spirit board. Blown away with both items which I've bought. And sure, not saying sales and clearance shopping isn't great and can't save you a bunch of money. Just thought it funny to label GR greedier.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree that they have good quality products, but they overinflate their prices SOO much (even beyond what a higher quality price should be, with exception of a few pieces) and I would never buy anything from them if it wasn’t on sale. It does seem though that this year they tried to get the most out of their Halloween merchandise as they could at full price, such as excluding Halloween Haven from their sitewide sales earlier on before the season started, which I don’t recall them doing in years past. But really they’re no different than most other retailers who use the same marketing strategy.....which is overpricing everything so they will still profit when they sell at a sale price.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm disappointed GR didn't offer any significant discounts on their remaining Halloween merchandise. Personally, after a day or two, I lose the enthusiasm to buy for a holiday that's already gone. Their lost! 

Totally non-Halloween, but I'm on a mission to find a snowman like that seen on the rooftops in Christmas with the Kranks. No luck so far, but I've got some time.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

There are a few items on sale, but not an across the board sale like I expected. I was hoping to get an animated spirit board at a discount, but it was listed as unavailable today. :/ I did get the six arm lady at a great discount before Halloween, which was THE item I wanted from GR, so I am pretty happy with that score. She is so pretty!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was surprised it took that long for the spirit board to sell out. Love the six armed lady! I always find myself so relaxed after watching her for a few minutes. I may need to keep her in the bedroom after I take down and put away all my Halloween decorations!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I love my 6 armed lady as well. I am waiting on the Skelephant candleholders to go on sale, but won't die without them.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, still no blowout sale from them, kinda disappointing! Did anyone notice that several “sold out” items are now available again? The 2 expressive face pumpkins....the holding hand witches (I highly recommend, got LOTS of compliments on them from my neighbors!), the jeweled harlequin pumpkin (bought that last year — gorgeous!), KC macaron spiders (also bought last year, super cute), and the moving tree.....which I actually do NOT have but would love to buy. 

Has everyone moved on to Xmas or are you like me and still purposefully procrastinating taking all your Halloween stuff down?


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea, I ordered a few things from there on sale. Not sure why these places are holding on to stock at full price???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I just received a 50% off email on select items....there is a handful of Halloween at the end of the list.

A Little Odd, your skelephant candleholders are on there!

https://www.grandinroad.com/13-hour...ontent=hero|13hoursale&SourceCode=XXW49385&&&


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was curious what you guys were still buying so dropped in on this thread and then decided to take a look at my past GR order history to see what I bought after halloween and when. Kind of gives an idea of sales taken advantage of off season. Of course more items were purchased during season too -- reg. price on occasion and those on sale. And not everything was halloween related. 

Really kind of fun looking back:

11/2/12 - Stone Man 33.37; free shipping
11/28/12 - Helsa 44.50; free shipping
11/29/12 - 2 hanging cocoon men 15 ea.; Stone lady 34.00; free shipping
12/17/12 - 2 more hanging cocoon men 15 ea; free shipping
12/18/12 - 3 more hanging cocoon men 15 ea; free shipping ....Really? I have forgotten I have this count of them?! Think so! Believe the plan is/was one halloween use our backyard pergola (only decorated the front of yard so far), add sides to it and make it a spider cave with all these spider victims hanging from the pergola rafters that the kids have to walk through to exit--of course jumping spiders will be deployed on exit! Believe I also have 2 cocoon guys from CVS bought that year on deep clearance to add to the mix. GR's were so much nicer as I recall, so stocked up especially with free shipping.

1/17/13 - 60 inch animated dancing ghost 29.00; 8.00 shipping -- bought more for what it could be turned into with the roving base.
2/11/13 - 6 ft spider w flashing eyes 19.50; 5.00 shipping
3/7/13 - crawling monster hand 12.00; 5.00 shipping
3/21/13 - Helsa 35.00; 8.00 shipping -- inspired by someone else's set of twins.

5/10/15 - Henry 49.00; free shipping -- he was regular price but I really wanted to add him before he wasn't sold any longer.
12/13/15 - Sparky 19.00; free ship

4/11/16 - 3 red led spotlights 8.10 ea; free shipping
5/16/16 - Skully 41.65; free shipping
11/3/16 - 4 crouching mice 1.00 ea; 4 standing mice 1.00 each; 4 laying mice 1.00 ea; 5.00 shipping


BTW the current 13-Hour 50% Off Sale on select items ends at Midnight PT.

In case you are looking for something halloween and _not among_ the flash sale items, they also have a 20% off and Free Shipping sitewide offer (can't use in conjunction with 13hr sale) that runs thru 11/27, 11:59pm ET (Code ENJOY20). Do be sure to check out all the categories like Halloween Haven, Seasonal, and Sale for items as somethings may not appear in multiple places but still be discounted.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow awesome price on Helsa (both times)! Now I think I should go take a look back to see what I’ve purchased. Oh and too funny on those cocoon men! I don’t even remember those....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok so this was actually a pretty fruitful exercise! I discovered I had purchased a few things I don’t even remember, so they must still be new in the box out in my garage or somewhere, I haven’t a clue! As it turns out, most of the stuff I bought was before Halloween or on Halloween day, with the exception of 2016 where I bought a TON of stuff after Halloween. I didn’t list any of it here since it was all little stuff, those skull plates, skelly rats, posable snakes, etc. And this list looks long but it’s only half of what I bought, I decided to leave out the majority of the smaller items.

2013
Helsa - $54
Vintage bride - $60
Vintage ghost - $47
Lifesize mummy 5’ - $60
3 Feather Wreaths on Ribbon - $24 (forgot I had this!)

2014
Bone Jet - $40
Stonecast cauldron - $52
Skeleton Dog “Shadow” - $44
Creepy Skeleton Greeter - $54 (no idea what this is, I must investigate!)
Hanging lighted witch hats - $45 (NEVER used these, never will)
Grapevine pumpkin 17x17 - $30
Grapevine pumpkin 12x12 - $20 (never put these out, my cats would destroy them)
Haunted ash urn - $20 (same one they sold this year)
Original Scary Peeper - $33
Lifesize vampire parent Jasper - $43 (love this prop! Wish I had bought the whole family)
Crawling stone hand - $3 (this is garbage, the price reflected it!)

2015
Skeleton dog “Sparky” - $14
Mad Hatter skeleton - $65 (cheapest prop EVER, waste of $$)
Sexy Witch Leg Stakes - $70
Gold skeleton dog x2 - $33
5’ skeleton x3 - $90
Black skeleton cat - $15
Esmerelda witch boot x2 - $40
Raven table runner - $20
Reaching hands - $17 (no idea what these are, must investigate!)
5’ gold skeleton - $55
Masked pumpkin “Leaves” - $34
Masked pumpkin “Cat” - $34 (these are SOOO cute and had 3 different versions, I’d LOVE to find the 3rd one that I missed out on, I think it was a bat)
Skeleton crow in cage - $27 (clearly I overpaid, since they are still selling this one and I’ve seen it around $10)
Creepy attic light x2 - $21
Flicker flame Edison bulb lights x2 - $34
Feather wreath - $30
Animated dia de los Muetros Man - $50 (I clearly do not remember buying this, must find him!)
Staked witches, set of 3 - $40 (used them in ’15 and ’16, then gave to a friend after I bought the black holding hand witches)
Cauldron with legs - $50

2016
Faux flaming basket - $60
Witch hat pedestal clock - $52
Day of the Dead bust - $75
Skeleton dog “Sasha” - $50
Window crasher ghosts - $59
Hocus Pocus neon sign - $52
White glass pumpkin 13.5” - $44
White glass pumpkin 6” - $29
White glass pumpkin 7” - $37
Harlequin Boo-tiful tray - $14
Give Thanks pumpkins - $50
Skull string art - $10
Vampire marquee sign - $17
Animated typewriter - $54
Skeleton vulture - $12
Raven with monocle - $15
Midnight balloon wine glasses - $22
Spider web poncho - $35
BOO mirror x4 - $44
KC macaron spiders - $11
Haunted door knocker - $15 (the creepy hand with ball metal one)
Animated haunted mirror - $97 (arrived broken, was refunded, now I am trying to refurbish it)
Animated Vladimir Vampire - $65
Hanging ghost display - $35
Witch hat serving platter - $43


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I just received a 50% off email on select items....there is a handful of Halloween at the end of the list.
> 
> A Little Odd, your skelephant candleholders are on there!
> 
> https://www.grandinroad.com/13-hour...ontent=hero|13hoursale&SourceCode=XXW49385&&&


Thank you!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plant175 (Oct 27, 2017)

I think the economy is moving ahead with full steam and I bet it was a banner fall so why give the stuff away at a reduced margin. As long as people keep ordering no need for a sale.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I've removed the obvious Halloween decorations from outside and left anything that fit an autumn theme. Inside I've brought in a couple of boxes, packed up some of the faux book boxes and the potted hands, but most everything is still out. I'll probably put away the things out in the bedrooms & my sitting room this upcoming weekend. Haven't decided if I'm going to put all the regular decor items out or go ahead with Christmas decorating.

Oh, I will be using my GR black & white Halloween wreath as part of the Christmas decor. It never made it out during Halloween, but I think it is going to look good incorporated with the Christmas items.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Six arm lady is available for $39.97. That's over a hundred dollars off not including an additional 20% off plus free shipping promo going on. Most reviews have been favorable except for mention of some mechanical noise. Currently this is the only significant price reduction of a Halloween item worthy of mentioning.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

^Hard not to pass up for 31.98. This was on my wish list at the beginning of the season but I had to pass on it due to other things being bought.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I've removed the obvious Halloween decorations from outside and left anything that fit an autumn theme. Inside I've brought in a couple of boxes, packed up some of the faux book boxes and the potted hands, but most everything is still out. I'll probably put away the things out in the bedrooms & my sitting room this upcoming weekend. Haven't decided if I'm going to put all the regular decor items out or go ahead with Christmas decorating.
> 
> Oh, I will be using my GR black & white Halloween wreath as part of the Christmas decor. It never made it out during Halloween, but I think it is going to look good incorporated with the Christmas items.


It’s funny you said that....I have my wreath hanging up in my kitchen nook area and I had a friend over and while she was looking at all my Halloween decorations she said, you have Christmas out too? I asked what she meant and she pointed to the wreath. With the dim light and the distance she was from it, she said it looked green to her. I said, oh no...that’s completely black...must be the lighting in here. So I think in dimmer lighting, and the fact that this particular wreath doesn’t scream Halloween like some of the others do, you could get away with leaving it up for Xmas!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Has anyone tried to submit a review recently? They updated their product review system, which looks good because you can now attach photos, but I can’t figure out how to submit one without creating a new username, which I don’t want to do.

Anyone have this issue?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Has anyone tried to submit a review recently? They updated their product review system, which looks good because you can now attach photos, but I can’t figure out how to submit one without creating a new username, which I don’t want to do.


They are probably gonna regret adding the ability to attach photos to reviews. Everytime someone gets something ratchet they are going to post a picture of that hot mess. I would have like to have been able to do that for Eerie eva. I tried to submit a review and it says nickname already used. It didn't make a difference if I signed into my account before attempting to write a review.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I went and tried leaving a review too. Had signed into my account before hand to check on the 6-arm lady that has shipped. Used the same user name I've had for previous reviews and like you Ditsterz it came back with the error message that the nickname was already used....yes by ME! duh!! Clearly some programming issue and I'll call and mention it to them. * Called and they weren't aware of the problem so hopefully fixed soon.


BTW right now there is a 48-Hour Sale. 50% off on select items and Halloween is included in them despite it seeming like maybe it's all Christmas stuff. Code is 48HOURSNOV (listed on website). Expires 11/16 @ 11:59pm ET. Be sure to click on the SHOP NOW link in the red/orange banner to get to the 48 Hour Sale area and click the code to apply it to your cart. Some of the items in this Sale are already marked down so quite a good deal if it's something you are looking for. The big ticket items for halloween included would be the Animated Skeleton Telephone, Black Infinity Mirror and the Tick Tock Halloween Wreath and the Batilda Witch Figure.

Ended up ordering the Infinity Mirror for 14.98, spiral lightshow for 4.98 (thought it might work nicely as background lighting for a carnival act), and a couple of the black posable snakes 3.48 each. Think I'll replace the eyes and tongue one the black snakes for something more realistic but liked that they can be positioned around the arm or neck of one of my props. Looks like shipping is calculated on the pre-48 hour sale price of the items which is still not bad IMO.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*GR's Infinity Mirror -- do you own?*

I saw looking back a number of pages that a few people (Cloe I think was one) look to have ordered the Infinity Mirror this year. If you have one and took photos of it, I'd love to see your photos. I know it's not made of actual mirrored glass and instead that reflective mirror finished film but after reading a couple of reviews on GR site curious what it looks like from the end user perspective. We always have better photos anyway!

The mirror is under $15 now so doubt I'd cancel it but am curious what you thought of it in general. We have space on an entry wall near our front door where I thought I might hang it around halloween time and leave the lights turned on. Don't think GR said anything about a timer function so thinking it's just on/off control.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’ve been emailing back and forth their customer service about not being able to submit reviews......will let u all know what I find out, if anything.

As for the 48 hour sale, I wasn’t planning to buy anything since nothing really spoke to me, but at the end of the day, I ended up picking up the 2 different raven statues (I already have a set and love them, figured for the price I’d give them as a gift to someone); and also the set of black and white trees, which I may or may not end up regretting. It has horrible reviews but I don’t have any intentions on trying to hang ornaments on them or anything, which I think is everyone’s biggest gripe, but I figure maybe I’ll repurpose them if they’re that bad. For 10 bucks I thought I’d take a chance. I like to live on the edge! LOL


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! I ended up purchasing the mirror and the "Happy Halloween" led light. For 5 bucks it was definitely worth it. Excited to see the mirror...it was one of the pieces I was initially interested in but decided against it. But for 15 bucks it's a steal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’ve been emailing back and forth their customer service about not being able to submit reviews......will let u all know what I find out, if anything.
> 
> *As for the 48 hour sale, I wasn’t planning to buy anything since nothing really spoke to me, but at the end of the day*, I ended up picking up the 2 different raven statues (I already have a set and love them, figured for the price I’d give them as a gift to someone); and also the set of black and white trees, which I may or may not end up regretting. It has horrible reviews but I don’t have any intentions on trying to hang ornaments on them or anything, which I think is everyone’s biggest gripe, but I figure maybe I’ll repurpose them if they’re that bad. For 10 bucks I thought I’d take a chance. I like to live on the edge! LOL



LOL. I know, I thought I was done too. 

The mirror _was_ low priority on my 2017 wishlist but was sacrificed by funds and other things I wanted more from GR like the Spirit Board and Palm Reader sign. Really didn't buy much from GR item count-wise this year (only 4 items before this last order) which I guess was good because Home Depot and Big Lots ended up with the majority of my budget and I loved what I got from them. That said I was very happy I was able to get the GR Winged angel statute finally in October on another 50% sale. She's been on a kind of perpetual wishlist and this time I saw the sale in time and when the funds were there. Only other thing I bought prior to this latest order was the 6-Arm Lady shadow box, another initial wishlist item. She'll arrive on Monday. Waiting for this latest order to be processed but all in stock so thinking I'll have next week.

Don't know about you guys but I was pretty psyched at the beginning of the season when I thought there was going to be more carnival-type prop items but they didn't really materialize. Probably just as well since I do have a number of items already to pull off my carnival at some point. 

Of all the items I've bought from GR that I liked the best over the years I'd have to say it was their ladies and gent (only bought Stone Man) life size props from a few years ago (most ordered in 2012). For me that was a really good run of people props. I do really like Madame Zaltana, and my Haunted Typewriter and Spirit Board would rank high up there too. 


Spirits Vineyard, if you do want to decorate your black and white trees I'm sure old fashioned construction paper or felt ornaments would be really light weight and look great hung on them. And you could easily light up the trees if you wanted to with those tiny LED battery operated light strings. I'm sure you'll find a great way to make them yours and look forward to your review and photos! Have to say the black and white nature of them and simple design makes me think of Jack Skellinton every time I look at them and they would probably work well in that theme. OK for $10 you convinced me to give them a try too. I have the lifesize Jack/Sally/Boogie Man-Walgreens guys so that helped me decided . I get a similar feeling when I look at the Tick Tock Wreath...picture Jack's face in the center instead of the clock, but I'm not buying the wreath LOL.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I definitely do NOT plan to decorate them. Not because of the reviews, but more so because I have a holy terror cat who would knock off and destroy anything “dangling” that’s at his paws reach. I actually kind of like the simplicity of the trees with nothing, just as they are in the pics. I do have a black & white theme going on in my decor....I have the harlequin LED candles (which are great, in case anyone was curious about them), the harlequin pumpkins and the black/white striped pumpkins they sold last year, the new tick tock wreath from this year (I’m not trying to convince you to buy it but for $50; it’s totally worth it...it’s a very substantial wreath), which is all primarily B&W, and a few other non-Grandinroad stuff. Ironically I don’t have a Jack Skellington yet, but you’re right, he would definitely fit in perfectly! I contemplated several times buying the one from Spirit this year but I ended up spending too much at Grandinroad and other places and had to limit myself since he was $200. Maybe he will be my splurge for next year.

I would love to see some of your older life size props from Grandinroad....do u have any pics? I think I may gather all of mine together to get a pic of them all before I put them away (yes, they are still up and milling about in my house!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm. All of my GR props are packed away. I'll see what I have in my album but in the meantime here's the photos from GR's catalog. From left to right I have the 4 "humans" shown: Victorian Victoria, Helsa, Stone Man and Stone Woman. 










I do regret not buy Serena (blonde with red robe) who came out at the same time as these I believe. The other one would be one we called Lady in Black. There were some great deals on both of them but as I recall I was tapped out at the time. The other two non-human props I love from my GR collection were the dad and son werewolves.










I ended up with two more dads at clearance prices when HD carried them last year. My werewolf pack! Just add different shirts.


For newbies to GR who weren't around back then, here a couple of closeups on a few of my props:

Victoria:









Helsa:
















Stone Man:









Stone Lady:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhhh yeah, I remember that police lineup looking photo of all their life size props! I think that may have been the year I bought Victoria, Helsa, and some kind of bride (not in the picture), which funny enough I think her face looks a lot like the stone lady. I didn’t buy any others probably for the same reason as you...being tapped out. I’ll post a pic later of the bride when I gather all my props together. Out of all of them, I still think Victoria is my favorite.

Like you, I got the werewolf dad last year from HD for like $50 (couldn’t pass up that price) and had him out for the first time this year. He’s pretty scary looking! I didn’t have the heart to display him on Halloween night because I get a lot of very young ToTs, so I just kept him inside for the adults. He is great though, glad I got him. I can only imagine what your Wolfpack looks like all together!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhhhh yeah, I remember that police lineup looking photo of all their life size props! I think that may have been the year I bought Victoria, Helsa, and some kind of bride (not in the picture), which funny enough I think her face looks a lot like the stone lady. I didn’t buy any others probably for the same reason as you...being tapped out. I’ll post a pic later of the bride when I gather all my props together. Out of all of them, I still think Victoria is my favorite.
> 
> Like you, I got the werewolf dad last year from HD for like $50 (couldn’t pass up that price) and had him out for the first time this year. He’s pretty scary looking! I didn’t have the heart to display him on Halloween night because I get a lot of very young ToTs, so I just kept him inside for the adults. He is great though, glad I got him. I can only imagine what your Wolfpack looks like all together!



One year for halloween I used the son, specifically because he wasn't as tall and frightening as the dad or so I thought, we had him standing behind us where we were seated and giving out candy on the porch. Very low lights, he triggered every time I think, with his eyes glowing and tilting back and howling. One little kid just would not come up to get his candy even though we told him the werewolf was our pet and didn't bite. Even tried the "he wasn't real" speech too. His dad was with him and he had to get his son's candy instead. Another group of kids came up together, maybe 8-10ish. Approached us in the dim light and the son goes off. One of the boys was so caught of guard he kind of let out a scream sending his friends into laughter. Kind of embarrassed him I guess but he handled well. He did compliment us on him. Think we gave him extra candy. So yeah those werewolves do spook some!

I would like to do a wooded scene backdrop I think and have all the werewolves as part of that. Wish we had some real trees and such I could position them around/behind but somehow our palm trees don't evoke the same kind of emotion . Hey, maybe I could dress them in Hawaiian shirts and go with a tropical theme?! Maybe not so scary to some?? BTW regarding your black and white trees, I had cats when I was younger and know what you mean about playing with everything.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW speaking of the Tick Tock Wreath which I know is large (28in. diameter), I just ordered a black polyester wreath storage zipped bag with handles to store my skeleton snakes in (have a really long one from Target and some shorter ones and they tend to lay best curled up). It's 50% off so only 9.98 and thru 11/17 free shipping right now. It's pretty large, 30in. diameter. OTC's customer care posted that it's 6 inches deep BTW. It may not fit the Tick Tock wreath due to its depth (8in) but with 2 extra inches of width it might work. Probably would be a good solution for the Gothic Romance wreath that's 28in dia x 6-1/2 inches.

Here' a link to it if it helps anyone out: http://www.orientaltrading.com/wreath-storage-bag-a2-13775234.fltr?categoryId=550044


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I love the black ceramic owl candle holders so much that I bought a second set.







At $10 bucks, I decided to buy the looking forward and looking backward ravens too. Take home price after shipping & tax was $51.74 for everything. I love love the owl candle holders! I think they look so much more expensive than they are and plan to leave them out as a more permanent part of decorating.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW speaking of the Tick Tock Wreath which I know is large (28in. diameter), I just ordered a black polyester wreath storage zipped bag with handles to store my skeleton snakes in (have a really long one from Target and some shorter ones and they tend to lay best curled up). It's 50% off so only 9.98 and thru 11/17 free shipping right now. It's pretty large, 30in. diameter. OTC's customer care posted that it's 6 inches deep BTW. It may not fit the Tick Tock wreath due to its depth (8in) but with 2 extra inches of width it might work. Probably would be a good solution for the Gothic Romance wreath that's 28in dia x 6-1/2 inches.
> 
> Here' a link to it if it helps anyone out: http://www.orientaltrading.com/wreath-storage-bag-a2-13775234.fltr?categoryId=550044



Ohhh thanks, just what I need! And I even had a $10 merchandise credit with them because they left an item out of my last order. They gave me the option to get a refund which was like 6 bucks and some change, or they would round it up to $10 if I took a merchandise credit instead. I went with the credit....figured there was always something I could find to buy! LOL. 

So I ordered 4 because I have several wreaths just laying in various places in my garage (did I mention I have a wreath obsession?), it’ll be nice to get them tucked up somewhere and out of the way not collecting dust and god knows what else. And if they don’t fit, I can always use them for the same Target skeleton snakes that I also have


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

GoS, that’s funny about the wolves and scaring your ToTs! It was enough that I had a zombie groundbreaker outside, and a vampire standing behind me while I handed out candy. So I just hid my werewolf dad behind the door so no one could see him. All the boys were ok,and I’m sure they would’ve been fine if I had him out in the open, but NONE of the girls wanted to come too close. Yes, you should put some Hawaiian shirts and some leis on them, maybe they’ll look a little less scary!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> I love the black ceramic owl candle holders so much that I bought a second set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those ravens are awesome! I bought the looking back one last year, but missed out on the looking forward one, so I was glad to see they brought them back this year. Definitely can’t beat the $10 price.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone missed out on the “dearly departed” bride and groom portraits they had last year, I noticed they have them on the site right now, and at 50% off too. I bought them last year...they’re pretty nice. 

My guess is that someone returned them or something along those lines so I bet they won’t stay up long on the site.

Groom: https://www.grandinroad.com/dearly-departed-groom-portrait/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/972877

Bride: https://www.grandinroad.com/dearly-departed-bride-portrait/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/972876


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I really dislike how you have to search various ways in order to find all their Halloween items. You would think everything would pull up when searching 'all Halloween decor'.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m right there with ya! I’ve probably missed out on a few things because I forget to view all the different categories. I do early on, but as the season progresses I either forget or just get lazy or figure I bought everything I wanted to anyway....but still! I’ve probably missed a deal or two. “All” should indeed show ALL!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh I forgot to mention, they forwarded all of my emails to their tech team about the inability to submit reviews. Hopefully they fix it soon. If anyone is able to submit a review, please post here so we know it’s working again!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Did they restock I see the tombstones.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure if this applies just to Christmas, kind of think not, but there's a "Bright Friday 25% off plus Free Shipping on absolutely Everything" sale for Black Friday.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not sure if this applies just to Christmas, kind of think not, but there's a "Bright Friday 25% off plus Free Shipping on absolutely Everything" sale for Black Friday.


What's the code? I can't seem to find it on the website and no merchandise I throw into my cart is showing a discount. Strange!

Edited: I finally tried 'brightfri' and it worked as a code. I hope they spell out the code somewhere on the website come morning or they could be losing some Black Friday sales.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I finally ordered the headless tombstone and got the witchy word plates.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> I finally ordered the headless tombstone and got the witchy word plates.


I bought some Christmas reindeer and flocked decorative trees with the current sale, but didn't look to see what Halloween items were still available. Have you noticed when they offer a 30% or higher sale with free shipping, they either pull select items or put them as sold out? I wanted the huge Nutcracker and he suddenly went unavailable right before the 30% sale started.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m thinking that they do, because I’ve had that happen on a few different occasions.....so too many times for it to just be “coincidence”!

Did you check out the ones at Frontgate? They have a 72” one that is down to $399, but their sale on top of that is only at 20% with free ship....although that’s only 5% less than their normal 25% off with free ship. I bought one of their nutcrackers a few years ago....I do know though that you have to buy early because they sell out early. I watched them on the site for a couple years before I finally pulled the trigger. They’re really nice!

Edit: nvm on the sale on the Frontgate one! It’s $399 but excluded from any additional promotions. Bummer!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have noticed their stock does come and go.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So today only (Tues 11/28) they have 30% off and Free Shipping on absolutely everything (Code CYBER17EXT). Expires at 11:59 pm ET tonight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally getting around to opening a few of the things I bought on clearance from GR after the holiday.

Here's the Black Infinity Mirror. Actually very impressed with the weight and quality of it. Good size. Not a cheap hard plastic. I have kind of matching frame/ non-infinity mirrors from the 99 Cent Only Store which are plastic this will look nice with. The GR frame has more of a resin/wood-like feel to it. It takes 3-AAA batteries. The battery pack is on the frame's lower back and has an on/off switch. The LEDs have a nice color and glow to them. There's a saw-tooth hanger on the back and the mirror portion is covered in a black velvety fabric. 










One of the reviews on the website complained about the reflection in the mirror. From what I can see, I think the reflection is very good. It's not a real mirror so there will be some distortion but judge for yourself.










The Infinity Mirror is still on clearance (29.97, reg. 79). I'm sure there will be more GR % off sales and free ship offers during the Christmas holiday so still more of chance to get it for an even better price, but certainly nice at this price. For halloween I'll probably use mine in my carnival theme but can see leaving it hung up on a wall during the year, frame's that nice.

The only thing I wish it had would be the LEDs on a timer function. You'll need to flip the switch on the back if you want the "infinity" lights to illuminate the mirror.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These posable snakes were/are on clearance. I wanted something posable that could be used with my snake charmer and my SnakeLady carnival props. I think the fabric snake pattern looks pretty good and of course the posability is perfect for molding to the props. I'll be replacing the eyes with more realistic snake eyes and replacing the tongue for something more realistic looking too. I think they're a great buy especially if you are looking for something to round out your order to make the most of shipping charges if your order doesn't have free shipping.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Finally getting around to opening a few of the things I bought on clearance from GR after the holiday.
> 
> Here's the Black Infinity Mirror. Actually very impressed with the weight and quality of it. Good size. Not a cheap hard plastic. I have kind of matching frame/ non-infinity mirrors from the 99 Cent Only Store which are plastic this will look nice with. The GR frame has more of a resin/wood-like feel to it. It takes 3-AAA batteries. The battery pack is on the frame's lower back and has an on/off switch. The LEDs have a nice color and glow to them. There's a saw-tooth hanger on the back and the mirror portion is covered in a black velvety fabric.
> 
> ...



Wow GoS, it’s so nice to put a face to your screen name! Heehee 

Just kidding! I didn’t get the infinity mirror... I am totally out of wall space and don’t even know where to hang up what I already have! But I’m sure the quality is nice, the frame looks very similar to the black “Boo” framed mirror they sold last year, which I think I ended up buying 4 of when they got down to $10. Definitely worth it, even if you repurpose it...which was what I had planned to do.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have the possible snakes from last year, and while they are nice, they’re kind of a pain. When I try to wrap them around something, it takes a lot of maneuvering to get them to stay tightly wrapped. They look nice though once I get them into position!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wow GoS, it’s so nice to put a face to your screen name! Heehee
> 
> Just kidding! I didn’t get the infinity mirror... I am totally out of wall space and don’t even know where to hang up what I already have! But I’m sure the quality is nice, the frame looks very similar to the black “Boo” framed mirror they sold last year, which I think I ended up buying 4 of when they got down to $10. Definitely worth it, even if you repurpose it...which was what I had planned to do.



Yep that's me!! Just clowning around too LOL. Looked around the house when I was going to take the photo to see what I had that had a lot of color to it and would make the photo interesting. Plan to use in my carnival so kind of perfect choice anyway. And yes their Boo frames from last year do look similar.


Hey, anyone who was waiting for a GR sale before Christmas so it might arrive in time for gifting, they have a Friends & Family 25% off Sitewide offer right now. Code SPARKLE25. Good thru 11:59pm ET on Monday, 12/11.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I know it’s not a Halloween item, but I was able to get one of the nutcracker bowls a couple weeks ago before they sold out, and I can’t express how much I LOVE this bowl! Well, I suppose I’m a bit partial because I just have a thing for nutcrackers so I’m sure that has something (or everything) to do with it...but I’m just bummed that they sold out and I wasn’t able to get both of them! When I bought it, only the black haired one was available, but I am daily stalking the page to see if they come back in stock because I’d really love to get the white haired one. The funny thing about it is that I really don’t decorate for Christmas except for a few small things....a wreath and some string lights around my topiaries for the outdoor, and my 5’ nutcracker for indoor. So these bowls sort of make me feel a bit more festive I guess 

Anyway, I highly recommend them if they come back in stock!

https://www.grandinroad.com/nutcracker-bowls/1105532


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I know it’s not a Halloween item, but I was able to get one of the nutcracker bowls a couple weeks ago before they sold out, and I can’t express how much I LOVE this bowl! Well, I suppose I’m a bit partial because I just have a thing for nutcrackers so I’m sure that has something (or everything) to do with it...but I’m just bummed that they sold out and I wasn’t able to get both of them! When I bought it, only the black haired one was available, but I am daily stalking the page to see if they come back in stock because I’d really love to get the white haired one. The funny thing about it is that I really don’t decorate for Christmas except for a few small things....a wreath and some string lights around my topiaries for the outdoor, and my 5’ nutcracker for indoor. So these bowls sort of make me feel a bit more festive I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I bought both of the nutcracker bowls! Aren't they fabulous? The bowls, along with a three foot tall nutcracker from Design Toscano, and I'm finally getting into the nutcracker theme. 

I have the James bowl sitting up on a stand I use for Halloween with the Charles bowl beside him on the counter. Both are filled with small presents.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I hope they bring them back next year, because I really NEEEED that James bowl!

Btw, have you or anyone else had any success posting product reviews? I tried again and I still get “username already exists”. And I know it’s working for some because I’m starting to see people’s own images they are including with their reviews.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo! Act quick! The 5’ nutcracker is back and appears to be available to order, and all Christmas is 30% off and free shipping sitewide!

https://www.grandinroad.com/5-ft-2e...ristmas-decor/shop-all-christmas-decor/823724


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Darn! The nutcracker is once again unavailable.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Awww shucks! I tried 

I was actually debating it myself so I’d have 2 nutcrackers, one for each side of the door, but I had just bought 2 of the Harper topiaries and they were expensive enough. I don’t really decorate for Christmas like a I do for Halloween so I definitely keep to a budget (unlike Halloween where I have no willpower or restraint! LOL)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I know everyone is probably still in financial recovery mode from the holidays, but I wanted to let you know that I was just doing a little window shopping on the site, no intention of buying anything, and saw the following items were available. They do have a sale going on today.....buy more, save more (up to 30% off, but no free shipping). And unfortunately they are all at full price. Perhaps they will be carrying them again for the 2018 season.

Crystal ball
Animated spirit board
Hocus Pocus neon sign (I was surprised to see this one, since it was from the year before)


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

.........

OF COURSE they bring back the hocus pocus neon sign after I would have needed it.  

Thankfully I was able to get a forum member to sell me theirs. 

But I contacted them numerous times about this thing.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Isn’t that always the way? 

Glad you were able to get one though! This is one of my favorite neon signs.



Kenneth said:


> .........
> 
> OF COURSE they bring back the hocus pocus neon sign after I would have needed it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone was looking to buy the Tick Tock wreath (few of us bought it here in this thread if you wanna see pics), I noticed it’s now at $50, down from $200. It’s a big, very good quality wreath.

https://www.grandinroad.com/tick-tock-halloween-wreath/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/1089380


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I hope they bring them back next year, because I really NEEEED that James bowl!
> 
> Btw, have you or anyone else had any success posting product reviews? I tried again and I still get “username already exists”. And I know it’s working for some because I’m starting to see people’s own images they are including with their reviews.


I got a review through on one thing & that was it. I can't even remember what it was but it was a postive review. Maybe about this mummy bust they had a couple years ago.









I negatively reviewed a couple things too but those never showed up & those props never showed up again either so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Was it a recently submitted review (using their new system)? I wasn’t sure based on your response.

Ever since they updated their review system, which was probably a few months now, I have been unable to submit any reviews. I’ve tried just about every device and browser. And I just tried again this morning and I still keep getting “Nickname already exists” when I try to submit it. Has anyone had any success and if so, did you create a new nickname? I’m hesitant to do that since I’m an existing customer/reviewer.



RCIAG said:


> I got a review through on one thing & that was it. I can't even remember what it was but it was a postive review. Maybe about this mummy bust they had a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no, not new. That mummy is a couple years old & the other reviews were just as old.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I was just able to post a review. At first it said nickname used(probably the same one I had used in another review) so I just changed it and it went through.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I did the same thing a few days ago because in my communication with Grandinroad, they suggested I do that, but it did exactly what I didn’t want it to do, which was it created a separate profile. So now I have a separate review profile created for writing reviews, and you probably do too. So all the stats you’ve accumulated in your old profile are all gone now and you have to start fresh (well, they’re not gone gone, but they’re just not associated with your email/account now). I’m a big product reviewer for a few of my most purchased from websites, and as a top 10 reviewer on Grandinroad and Frontgate, I didn’t want to lose that status. I guess the good thing is it shouldn’t take too long to get back up there, not like it would on Amazon, but I’m hoping their tech team can merge the 2 profiles together. They’re supposed to get back to me within the week.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

That is so annoying!!! I don't want to make a new profile on their site either.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I finally ordered Victoria and eva been eyeing them forever and with current sale figured just do it.Im afraid they may quit selling them and I kick myself for not getting some of their older lifesizes.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Good move 

I have and like them both, but Victoria is my favorite, from her disturbing beauty to even her clothing. It has a nice, flowing feel to it, unlike some other life size props that have super cheap fabric that wrinkles easy and never lays the way you want it to.

I browsed the site to see if I could pick something up on the sale, but nothing really jumped out at me. Guess I already have too much! LOL


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

If anyone is willing to sell there Greta tabletop server witch please please let me know! I will buy!!!


----------

